# August IUI anyone?



## mrsjennyg

August IUI Buddy Needed!
I had started looking for August IUI buddies in the start of the July but (obvi) everyone was getting prepared to have the procedure for July- not August :) So now that we're closer to August... Let's give it a try again!

Looking for a buddy(ies) to chat with and for support for an IUI in August. This will be my first IUI but looking for anyone who wants to join in :flower:

Most info is in my siggy but here's the quick and dirty...

DH and I are both 34, have been TTC since Feb 2011

All IF testing was done starting September 2011. 

DH sperm analysis was perfect but I ended up having a blocked tube that was not able to be repaired with surgery. My doc said it looked like I had had one tube tied! It just didn't ever properly form. :cry:

3 rounds of 100mg Clomid (2 of them with Progesterone) all BFN 

Went to see the specialist in May 2012. I started a new job in March of 2012 so we needed to wait until at least August to start the process (*if* I get PG in August LO will be born when I have been at my new job for at least a year for the maternity benefits).

So here we are... first round of 100mg Clomid + IUI will start with my next cycle (AUGUST!). It has been nice to have this break but I am very much looking forward to getting back in the game. Haha. We're going to start with the 100 mg pills and take it from there but we talked about injectables as well... right now I am waiting to ovulate- I'm on CD21 (I think) and I just want this cycle over with so we can start!


----------



## LGRJWR

I will also have my 1st IUI done in August! So excited and nervous!


----------



## mk8

Good luck ladies!

I'm Looking to start my first iui in August, but end of aug. a bit about me:

I'm 32 and dh is the same age. TTC our first since jan 2011. No luck :(. Had a host of infertility tests- hsg (tubes clear but uterine cavity slightly irregular), transvaginal ultrasound revealed uterus looks great, saline ultrasound (when the put saline in your uterus then do transvaginal scan showed everything looks fine. I had this extra to confirm everything was ok with my uterus following my hsg result), Bloodwork good, though Amh low 15.14 pmol/l and they like to see over 20. So ovarian reserve not great :(. I have regular-ish cycles, though spot a day or two before af, dh sperm great, I ovulate (progesterone low end at 26nm/l) though. So technically, unexplained. 

Private fs suggested iui with injectables. I don't know much about the process do would be interested to hear what you ladies expect to happen. 

Best if luck!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi ladies! I look forward to going through this journey with you :). I have 2 friends who had successful IUI with injectables- one had twins the other a singleton. I've heard if you buy numbing spray (like Lydocain?) and spray it on the injection site first that it helps a lot. 
I'm nervous because I only have one tube so when I go for my internal u/s if I am ovulating on the wrong side then the cycle is canceled. I thought you ov one one side one month then the other the next but the RE told me that was completely wrong. Oops my bad! Haha!


----------



## Jessie21

Hello Im having my 3rd IUI in early August. They upped my clomid to 150 to get my 7dpo progesterone level higher than 11. If IUI 3 or 4 doesnt work i will most likely go to metformin. :dust: to all


----------



## this_is_sam

Hey ya I am with you


----------



## mrsjennyg

Jessie21 said:


> Hello Im having my 3rd IUI in early August. They upped my clomid to 150 to get my 7dpo progesterone level higher than 11. If IUI 3 or 4 doesnt work i will most likely go to metformin. :dust: to all

One of my closest friends is on metformin but she's on it for PCOS but she isn't TTC right now. Will it be metformin for you instead of the clomid? What did th do say it will do?

Welcome Sam!

AFM I am still waiting to ovulate. I had a huge temp drop this morning and I have o pains so hopefully I will have a temp rise tomorrow! Just want this cycle over so we can start the IUI cycle!


----------



## xkatiex

hubs and i are debating whether to do IUI + clomid + ovidrel. i'm nervous bc it might not take on the first try and we are paying out of pocket...
i kinda wanna just go for it though!!!

currently i'm on metformin ER. its been helping me get periods on my own so thats a good sign! 

but anyways i hope to be joining you ladies!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Jessie21

> One of my closest friends is on metformin but she's on it for PCOS but she isn't TTC right now. Will it be metformin for you instead of the clomid? What did th do say it will do?
> 
> Welcome Sam!
> 
> AFM I am still waiting to ovulate. I had a huge temp drop this morning and I have o pains so hopefully I will have a temp rise tomorrow! Just want this cycle over so we can start the IUI cycle!

She said metformin works wonders for women who have ovulation problems. It just comes with a high risk for miscarriage.
I might switch from clomid to metformin depending on what RE says


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Katie :). What's ovidril? Is it a trigger shot? How long have you all been TTC? 

Jessie keep us posted as to what the RE says about the clomid vs metformin. I'm interested in hearing the pros/cons :)


----------



## Jessie21

I have to wait for this cycle and maybe one more before I get to try something else. Its been a long ttc journey but I am not stopping


----------



## LGRJWR

We have been TTC for 25 months now since June 2010. I also only have one tube as well as one ovary however, the FS said since I was born like that I always ovulate from the one ovary. So I guess it is a good thing I know I always ovulate from the same side but it does cut my egg count in half.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Oh that's good that you know you always ov from the one side :) 

I am in quite the mood today. I still do not think I have ov- still have o pains and a lot of CM. I just dont understand what's going on because I have had some really low temps. Gah so frustrating. My BFF just texted m and said her sister is pregnant. Very happy for her... but... I feel like I am the last person I know who is TTC to get pregnant. Ugh I'm in a horrid mood now, I'm so depressed :(. I don't usually react this way so I guess my hormones are out of wack.


----------



## xkatiex

mrsjennyg said:


> Hi Katie :). What's ovidril? Is it a trigger shot? How long have you all been TTC?
> 
> Hi! ovidrel is a trigger shot...we've been trying a little over a year and a half...


----------



## mrsjennyg

Katie- ohhhh...Do they think you aren't ovulating so they give the trigger to force it? Have you and hubs decided what plan of action to take? What has te doctor suggested? I know when we left the doctors office I was excited but my head was swimming with all the information!


----------



## CanadianMaple

Today is CD1 for me, so it looks like the IUI will be on Aug 2 if all goes well. I'm really excited and still a little nervous.

I go in on Monday for my cd3 baseline and start Clomid 50mg for 5 days. Then go in on cd11 and use the Ovidrel trigger on CD11 and have the insemination done on cd13 if all goes well. We have to use donor sperm, so we have all of that to sort out too.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow Canadian! That's so exciting :). What do they do for the cd3 baseline? What are they looking for? I read in your siggy about your DH's SA. Wow- that must have been a shock. It's so crazy how the human body works - or doesn't work in some cases. My left tube just never really formed but I have perfectly fine left ovary with eggs that don't go anywhere... Gah. If you don't mind me asking, how did you choose the donor sperm? How does it work? Do you a portfolio or something?

Hope everyone else is having a great Saturday :). It's beautiful here in CT today


----------



## mrsjennyg

FF confirmed ovulation this morning- yahoo! It said I ov'd on Friday but I think it was yesterday because I still felt the ov pains last night :shrug: but... I'm closer to the IUI cycle :happydance:

A friend of mine told us she was pregnant yesterday- very happy for them because they have been going through IF for 2 yrs and suffered a miscarriage shortly after our wedding in 2010. They did the IUI with injectables (follostim or something like that). But she said it was a really low dose that's she injected herself with for 2 wks (so from cd1 to IUI day). It was pretty interesting, I hadn't heard of that approach. 

Hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## mk8

Hi all

Canadian - best of luck! Day 3 baseline - exciting! 

Mrsjenny- what kinda plan are you looking to go on? Clomid with iui? Hurrah to your friend getting her bfp! 

As for me, my doc emailed advising he's written my treatment plan. Expected but I felt shocked seeing that on email. I don't know what it is yet but I'm doing fsh with iui, so injectables too. I tried clomid in its own before and wasn't a fan. Made my periods super light. But that was without iui.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi MK :). I think we may have been on the clomid thread (or two) together :thumbup: I did three rounds of clomid on its own with no success. The "plan" is that I'll start 100mg clomid on my next cycle with an internal u/s around cd10 or 11 to check which side I am ovulating on. If its on the left side then this IUI is canceled because I do not have a functioning left tube. If its on the right (fingers crossed!!) then we're good to go! We'll try this first cycle with just the pills and then reevaluate after. I have about 4 friends who have had success with the injectables so we had talked with the doctor about that as well. Then I start to use the opks after the u/s and when we I get the positive... You know the drill! 
What is FSH? When do you get to find out what your plan is?

Have a great day!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! Can I join? 

I'll try to keep this short. I like to talk/write!

Me:32 Hubby:30. Started TTC in June 2011. Got PG naturally in Sept. MC in Nov due to blighted ovum. Abstained from TTC for 1 month. Back at it in Dec. LP dropped from 13 days to 10/11 days. Diagnosed with LPD in March. CD3 bloods all came back perfect. Did 1 cycle of just Prometrium. Then did 4 cycles of Clomid & Prometrium with good progesterone levels. June HSG - normal. July Hubby SA - excellent! A CD13 ultrasound deemed a thin lining (4.7mm). Went to RE for 1st time yesterday. They are recommending IUI with Femara (switching me off Clomid due to thin lining & not so good CM), an Ovridel trigger and my Prometrium. Phew.

I am now just waiting on AF to come, should be Thursday/Friday. And then I can make my appt to get the RX's, do the estrogen bloods and get a schedule on what will happen on which days. I am a bit nervous, I was upset about the IUI news yesterday but am now excited about it now...

I look forward to getting to know you all. So happy I'm not the only 1st timer in here!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Welcome Snowflake! I'm a first timer too- we can go through this together, although I think you'll be having the IUI first. I'm at work so I can't really chat but I look forward to going through this with you ladies!! xoxo


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - I'm moving over from the July IUI threads, this will be my second IUI with Femara and Menopur. 
I'm on CD 3 today and starting Femara. I went in for the baseline u/s and b/w and everything checks out. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi KBrain- welcome and I'm sorry you have to move over :( 
What's Menopur- is that a trigger? Is Femera an injectable? I know I always ask everyone what their meds are because I don't know that much :shrug:
I will say that this site is so friendly and so full of info and I never have to worry about asking a "dumb" question. I was on another site and it was not very supportive so very glad I found this :)

Here's to this being a lucky BFP thread!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Hi Jenny- ah yes we met on the clomid thread. Here's hoping iui brings us out bfps!!!!!!!

Hi snowflake! Best of luck this cycle. Exciting! Tell us more about the process.

Hi kbrain/ good luck with número 2.

I got the costs of my iui through- wow! They recommend 2 inseminations on one cycle, injectables and trigger and progesterone. All together around £1400-£1600. Gulp!


----------



## mrsjennyg

MK holy moly!! Does insurance cover any part of it? Why do they do back to back IUI's? I have seen that while reading some other threads. I don't think they do that in the U.S. though.

Snowflake keep us posted on your appointment :)


----------



## xkatiex

MK thats how much we were quoted too......sucks!!!! my dr. sounded like she wanted to do back to back


----------



## mk8

Hi jenny- no insurance here. I have private medical but it doesn't cover fertility and the Nhs (state healthcare) won't cover me either so I'm on my own! 

Katie- where are you right now? So you have been quoted for stimulated iui too? When will you start? Good luck with it.

Oh and yes- two inseminations in one cycle- maximises chances! As I'm doing a stimulated cycle, I'd like to up the chances as much as poss given I'm putting my body through the drugs. The doc is a fertility spec and recommends iui 3 times in a row - thereafter he suggests something else- assume ivf, but I'm not thinking that right now! 

Some history about me- I'm 32, TTC for 19 months. All tests checked out fine except low Amh (15.14pmol/l and they like it over 20). But the doc insists ovarian reserve and bit quality. I def ovulate, tubes open, uterus good, sperm good so technically unexplained. Though my prog is borderline at 27nmol/l and they like it over 30 so doc said there may be suboptimal ovulation going on. Hence the stims and prog post insemination I think. 

When I used to chart I had a temp shift but they were erratic overall and that's not good so supports the hormonal imbalance theory. Since TTC I also get brown spotting a day or two before af and af is generally lighter too. I'm doing acupuncture in the meantime to regulate hormones- worth a shot I thought.


----------



## snowflakes120

I've been doing some more research on IUI's and they don't seem to have all that great of a success rate. Esp when you don't use the injectables. Like I feel TTC with the Femara, U/S & trigger would give me a better statistics. I don't know - I'm probably wrong. Anyone else look into this or know the success rate? I've found 12% success rate for a Clomid cycle with the trigger. It just seem so low to me and scary. The back of head is saying: If this doesn't work then they will say IVF and we just can't afford that!


----------



## mrsjennyg

mk8 said:


> Hi jenny- no insurance here. I have private medical but it doesn't cover fertility and the Nhs (state healthcare) won't cover me either so I'm on my own!
> 
> Katie- where are you right now? So you have been quoted for stimulated iui too? When will you start? Good luck with it.
> 
> Oh and yes- two inseminations in one cycle- maximises chances! As I'm doing a stimulated cycle, I'd like to up the chances as much as poss given I'm putting my body through the drugs. The doc is a fertility spec and recommends iui 3 times in a row - thereafter he suggests something else- assume ivf, but I'm not thinking that right now!
> 
> Some history about me- I'm 32, TTC for 19 months. All tests checked out fine except low Amh (15.14pmol/l and they like it over 20). But the doc insists ovarian reserve and bit quality. I def ovulate, tubes open, uterus good, sperm good so technically unexplained. Though my prog is borderline at 27nmol/l and they like it over 30 so doc said there may be suboptimal ovulation going on. Hence the stims and prog post insemination I think.
> 
> When I used to chart I had a temp shift but they were erratic overall and that's not good so supports the hormonal imbalance theory. Since TTC I also get brown spotting a day or two before af and af is generally lighter too. I'm doing acupuncture in the meantime to regulate hormones- worth a shot I thought.

Wow MK- that's tough. I know we are super lucky to have the insurance coverage that we do because I am not sure what we would be able to do with out it. Well that makes sense about the back to back IUI's then- duh higher chance! I saw on another thread that some were then going to BD the night of the IUI and the next. 
My body was totally screwed up for a couple months after getting off BCP. It almost makes me want to see if there is something else that I could be on.


----------



## mrsjennyg

snowflakes120 said:


> I've been doing some more research on IUI's and they don't seem to have all that great of a success rate. Esp when you don't use the injectables. Like I feel TTC with the Femara, U/S & trigger would give me a better statistics. I don't know - I'm probably wrong. Anyone else look into this or know the success rate? I've found 12% success rate for a Clomid cycle with the trigger. It just seem so low to me and scary. The back of head is saying: If this doesn't work then they will say IVF and we just can't afford that!

The statistics of anything will make your had spin- getting struck by lightening, getting hit by a car... I started looking into the pros and cons of IUI with clomid and stopped because it just freaked me out. For me, I decided to have faith in my doctor. He's the Fertility Specialist and he is the one that went to medical school and does this all day everyday. Is this your first IUI? (sorry I am on my phone so I can't see your sig) are you doing injectables or just clomid? Has the doc said after this IUI then we are moving on to IVF?


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Hi KBrain- welcome and I'm sorry you have to move over :(
> What's Menopur- is that a trigger? Is Femera an injectable? I know I always ask everyone what their meds are because I don't know that much :shrug:
> I will say that this site is so friendly and so full of info and I never have to worry about asking a "dumb" question. I was on another site and it was not very supportive so very glad I found this :)
> 
> Here's to this being a lucky BFP thread!! :happydance:

Don't worry about asking questions, that's how we all learn and this ttc journey is pretty complicated and frustrating, so the support and knowledge of other ladies in the same boat is really helpful. 
Femara is a tablet, it's a lot like Chlomid but many docs prefer it since it doesn't have as many side effects like Chlomid and doesn't thin out your uterus lining like Chlomid can. I take the tablets day 3-7, and then on day 8 after an u/s I start the Menopur injections for three days. After that I go in for the iui.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls!

Jenny/Kbrain- out of curiosity, I wonder whether the docs explained to you why they opted to go down the tablet stimulated meds for you ladies rather than injectables. Is there a difference? The doc did not mention Femara to me. Clomid wasn't mentioned but as I did not get a BFP on clomid cycles, I figured it wasn't right for me.


----------



## KBrain3377

mk8 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Jenny/Kbrain- out of curiosity, I wonder whether the docs explained to you why they opted to go down the tablet stimulated meds for you ladies rather than injectables. Is there a difference? The doc did not mention Femara to me. Clomid wasn't mentioned but as I did not get a BFP on clomid cycles, I figured it wasn't right for me.

MK8 - Doing a combo cycle w/tablets and injectibles cuts down on the cost significantly, since you need much less of the injectibles (and if you have insurance coverage, the tables are just a $10 copay for me). Injectibles are a stronger stimulator, but I responded well to doing 5 days of the tablets and then just 3 days of injectibles, so we're doing that. Last cycle I grew three mature follicles, and my RE was very happy with that. If I had grown just one or even none, I suppose he would have switched me to an all injectible cycle. (For cost comparison, doing an all injectible cycle would run me about $2,000, whereas the combo costs $660. I do have 100% insurance coverage, but it has a cap of $10,000 for infertility, so I'm conscious of how much I use up each cycle).
Also, both Femara and Chlomid increase the chances of an IUI success, and are frequently used w/IUIs. If you didn't get a BFP on Chlomid alone I would definitely ask about doing it in conjunction with an IUI.


----------



## xkatiex

Kbrain3377... if you don't mind me asking...what clinic do you go to? i'm in a chicago suburb and was wondering ....maybe i could get a better "deal" at a diff. clinic!


----------



## KBrain3377

xkatiex said:


> Kbrain3377... if you don't mind me asking...what clinic do you go to? i'm in a chicago suburb and was wondering ....maybe i could get a better "deal" at a diff. clinic!

I live in the city and work downtown so I go to Northwestern downtown. They are very good but I would not consider them inexpensive. I'm just lucky that my insurance covers everything (there's even no co-pays, crazy!) but if I didn't have insurance I may consider a clinic that has payment plans or special financing. At my doc's office, I think I remember the nurse saying that the price of just the IUI, just the insemination itself, is $750, so I'm not sure if that's a good price or not. (But insurance pays only $90 of that, and the rest gets magically written off, so the real contracted price price then is just $90! I'm continually baffled by medical billing and all these contracted rates, billable rates, etc!) If anyone can offer any wisdom on why it works this way, please chime in.


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies
Just joining you girls from over on the July thread as we got a :bfn: . Our RE is going to try August with 50mg of Clomid again, U/S and then trigger for August. If this doesn't work, he is going to try a more aggressive medication - I am thinking injectibles, though he didn't specify. Really hoping this works! I go for my midcycle u/s on 8/3 so if everything looks good IUI will be on 8/4. I'm not sure if that will happen or not though, as last cycle I needed a few extra days so my guess is that it will be 8/6 or 8/7. We will see!

How about everyone else. Any ideas when yours will be?


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh. I wish I had some of y'alls insurance. I am so insanely jealous. Our sucks reallllllly bad. The IUI will be $1,200. Plus, my appt on Monday was $250 and I have another appt coming up in a few days and I have no idea how much that will cost me. Oh and lets not forget about the $200+ for Femara and Ovidrel. Ugh. Alls I know is that I am hoping to be one of the 1st time successful IUI'ers with prices like that.


----------



## mrsjennyg

mk8 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Jenny/Kbrain- out of curiosity, I wonder whether the docs explained to you why they opted to go down the tablet stimulated meds for you ladies rather than injectables. Is there a difference? The doc did not mention Femara to me. Clomid wasn't mentioned but as I did not get a BFP on clomid cycles, I figured it wasn't right for me.

Hi MK- I was on 3 rounds of 100mg clomid with my regular OBGYN and was unmonitored (so no u/s). From my BBT charts it looks like I responded very well to the clomid but I think my FS wants to see how I do on the clomid on a monitored cycle. Also with only the one tube, I could have been o'ing on the non tube side for those 3 months. I thought you o on one side one month and then the other the next but my FS said that wasnt the case :shrug: I believe that if this cycle is the good tube side, I have good follies and it is unsuccessful we will move onto injections.

I am so glad to see so many new people on here! I'm sorry for those who had to move over from the July group but I hope this is a lucky thread :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Hello girls

I'm on a high thanks to the fan British weather :). Also just met my bro for a lovely dinner. He knew something was up and we talked about my TTC journey, he didn't ask too much but definitely feeling the love and feel very grateful. This week has been great- got treated to a wonderful meal by my good friends (birthday gift), hubby gave me a very belated anniversary gift yest (long story) but it was so mushy and thoughtful. Im a lucky lady and need to remind myself of these things when I'm in TTC mode. 

Now back to TTC chat...

Kbrain- wow, mega savings doing injectables and tablets combo! I don't think I personally want to go on clomid as it def thinned my lining and I've had six months worth already. Here's hoping it does wonders for you- my friend on another thread got her bfp on it! 

Jen- sorry you had to move over but hopefully this thread works it magic and impregnates us all! Haha. Did you respond well to clomid 50 mg last cycle? Did the doc give you any feedback? Best of luck Jen. 

Hi snowflake- tell me about it. Come on lucky iui cycles!

Jenny- if you responded great before thats fab. How long was your lp?


----------



## jen1019

mk8 said:


> Hello girls
> 
> I'm on a high thanks to the fan British weather :). Also just met my bro for a lovely dinner. He knew something was up and we talked about my TTC journey, he didn't ask too much but definitely feeling the love and feel very grateful. This week has been great- got treated to a wonderful meal by my good friends (birthday gift), hubby gave me a very belated anniversary gift yest (long story) but it was so mushy and thoughtful. Im a lucky lady and need to remind myself of these things when I'm in TTC mode.
> 
> Now back to TTC chat...
> 
> Kbrain- wow, mega savings doing injectables and tablets combo! I don't think I personally want to go on clomid as it def thinned my lining and I've had six months worth already. Here's hoping it does wonders for you- my friend on another thread got her bfp on it!
> 
> Jen- sorry you had to move over but hopefully this thread works it magic and impregnates us all! Haha. Did you respond well to clomid 50 mg last cycle? Did the doc give you any feedback? Best of luck Jen.
> 
> Hi snowflake- tell me about it. Come on lucky iui cycles!
> 
> Jenny- if you responded great before thats fab. How long was your lp?

MK- I totally know what you mean. It is so easy to get caught up in the TTC that you take for granted, or aren't thankful enough for the good things in your life. Sounds like you had an amazing week!

I actually responded really well to the Clomid, other than the fact that I have crazy mood swings, am nauseous, etc. It did the job! I had one healthy follicle on each side, one at 21 and the other at 22 and that's on 50mg. My uterine lining was right where he wanted it at 8.0 so I am hoping that this cycle is the same. I am a little nervous about my uterine lining getting too thin using the Clomid, but my RE made it sound like this would be our last cycle on Clomid. I am a bit on the scared side of injectables, so I don't know if that's the route we will go if August doesn't work. For you ladies that are on injectables - are they hard to do or painful? I don't know how I would do giving myself the injection...


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey MK
My LP fluctuated- the first cycle on clomid it was really long. The second and third cycles I was on progesterone. After that no medicated it seems to be 12-14 days. :)

Jen I haven't done injectables but I saw on another thread that someone recommended using Lanacane Spray (or some sort of numbing spray) on the injection site and it helped immensely. GL!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jenny G - I love that idea of using a numbing agent before doing the injection. I am so scared of doing this - hubby has agreed to give it to me... Still worried about it.


----------



## JandK

I am day 4 of my cycle. We will be doing our 4th IUI this month. I feel optimistic. I have been ovulating anytime from day 12 to day 16. So we will order the sperm to deliver next Friday...We skipped last month and it was a good thing because the blood test shown that my thyroid was low performing. I have been on the new thyroid medicine for about a month now.....


----------



## loubun17

Hey Ladies... I'll join you! Just finished my clomid for this cycle - going in for 3rd IUI next week, I est. Wed. So yes, this will be a third IUI - All cycles on clomid - I am responding very well to it - 1st cycle 3 mega huge follies - 21, 24 and 28 - 2nd cycle, 3 huge follies as well... got a call after and said the RE said everything looks perfect .. of course, BFN as here we are again! Hubs SA are off the charts, we are totally unexplained. 

Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!! 

MrsJennyG - i see you are in CT.. I am going to UCONN for treatment :)


----------



## mk8

Hi J- have you been on clomid on all cycles? What's your story exactly? Best of luck with this cycle!

Loubun- hello! Good to hear you're responding well. Hope this will be it for you! Are you on progesterone as well? How's the lining? How are your periods? You mentioned you're unexplained but I wondered if any of your hormones are slightly off? Are you trying anything else like massage, yoga, acupuncture etc too?


----------



## mrsjennyg

snowflakes120 said:


> Jenny G - I love that idea of using a numbing agent before doing the injection. I am so scared of doing this - hubby has agreed to give it to me... Still worried about it.

Snow I'm not the biggest fan of needles either but I read a couple people really swear by the numbing spray. I don't know if I'll be able to do it myself and not so sure about DH... Lol!


----------



## mrsjennyg

JandK said:


> I am day 4 of my cycle. We will be doing our 4th IUI this month. I feel optimistic. I have been ovulating anytime from day 12 to day 16. So we will order the sperm to deliver next Friday...We skipped last month and it was a good thing because the blood test shown that my thyroid was low performing. I have been on the new thyroid medicine for about a month now.....

Hi JandK! Welcome hun :) I have been on Synthroid for 19 yrs- was diagnosed with Graves Disease at 15 and my thyroid was removed. I feel like so many people have IF issues related to thyroid. I bet this is your month now that you are on the meds! Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjennyg

loubun17 said:


> Hey Ladies... I'll join you! Just finished my clomid for this cycle - going in for 3rd IUI next week, I est. Wed. So yes, this will be a third IUI - All cycles on clomid - I am responding very well to it - 1st cycle 3 mega huge follies - 21, 24 and 28 - 2nd cycle, 3 huge follies as well... got a call after and said the RE said everything looks perfect .. of course, BFN as here we are again! Hubs SA are off the charts, we are totally unexplained.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> MrsJennyG - i see you are in CT.. I am going to UCONN for treatment :)

OMG Loubun I go to UCONN med in Farmington too! Who is your doctor? I see Benediva. We have just gone for the initial consult with the internal u/s and DH had done his SA there. I had all my other IF testing done with my OBGYN - I go to CCOG in Southington. Saw her for my first 3 rounds of (unmonitored) clomid and then she referred me to Dr. Benediva :) what a small world! My friend & coworker also goes there but she sees a different doc.
Good luck with the 3rd IUI- keep us posted!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi MK :). Well my story... Ready? 
We have been TTC since Feb 2011. I have been actively charting since the beginning (I read "Taking Charge of Your Fertiltiy" fabulous book) and using Fertility Friend. My cycles off BCP were anywhere from 38-42 days which was frustrating because I wouldn't ov unt around CD25 or so. I saw my OBGYN for my annual in May 2011 (I think) and brought her all my charts and the vitamins I was taking (I've tried it all ladies!) and she told me to take a prenatal (I have been taking an organic PNV since 2010) Evening Primrose Oil (I was getting extremely sore breasts where I was wearing a sports bra 24/7- EPO has helped a lot). I also take a B Complex which she said was good too. (at my physical 12/5 withe my PCP he put me on Vit D as well). She said that per my charts, although I had long cycles (which was normal) I was ovulating although she wasn't that impressed with my temp dip. She said that if I wasn't pregnant by September to come back and we would start the whole IF testing. So obv I went back in September for the testing. I had the CD3 and CD21 (which for me was more like CD28) along with all the other bloodwork up testing (perfect) and DH had his SA (perfect). The HSG... was very painful because it turns out my left tube was blocked. She tried to push a lot of dye through it (I almost went through the ceiling) and it wasn't working. So lap surgery was scheduled for December 8. The surgery to unblock the rube was unsucessful. I was born with a hernia and had surgery at 2 wks old. My OBGYN said that my tube looks like it never fully developed and it could have been stuck in the hernia. So I only have one tube with 2 perfect ovaries :/ 100mg of Clomid Dec 2011, Jan 2012 and Feb 2012 with the last two months she put me on progesterone because my LP was short. It was unmonitored but I could feel it working (those of you who have been on clomid know what I am talking about). After 3 mos and no success she referred me to a specialist. But in Feb I was laid off but (thank goodness) I was very lucky enough to find a new job fairly quickly. Due to their maternity policy I wanted to wait a couple months. I started my new job in March and we saw the FS in May. He said that from my charts I was clearly responding well to the clomid but without u/s it's unknown if I was ov onthe bad tube side. He said it was possible I could have been ov on that side for all 3 mos- who knows. So we waited until my upcoming August cycl because, once again, the maternity policy at my new job.
So... that's the story! FF changed my ov date for this cycle to Sunday (like I had thought on CD24) so I am 6DPO today. Off clomid my LP has been about 12 days. I looked back at my charts this morning and on clomid I was ov on CD16 so if I am counting correctly I could have the IUI around August 18th? Feels so far away buy it will be here before I know it!


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - I'll join you again this month for my 4th (and last) IUI. I just finished up my five days of Clomid (am now on CD8), and should have our IUI next Friday or Saturday as my cycle is very regular. No monitoring this round, so we'll just keep our fingers crossed for a BFP by mid-August! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi Sweetc welcome :) Sorry you haven't had any luck so far but I hope this is a lucky month for you! I saw on your sig that you were saving for IVF?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all,

I'm 38, single, and officially TTC. I've done the relationship thing; I've been married and divorced and had a long-term boyfriend. But time is running out and I want this now while I still can. I can find relationships later but I can only have a child now! Oh, and my mother and grandmother had their last menstrual period at 38, gulp. 

So, I've had the initial evaluation (RE said my uterus was "nice"  egg quality of 11 antral follicles according to ultrasound, and taking the Day 3 test as soon as CD1 hits around 8/6). Thankfully my insurance covered the initial tests. Now, I get to pick a sperm donor and plan to have my first IUI this month. I'm so excited! I have to pay for the IUI and sperm donation so finances should be interesting but I'll make it work. 

Any thoughts on picking a sperm donor? Pick someone who is "like me" or someone that compensates for my characteristics?

Looking forward to your support in the months ahead!
Suzy_Q


----------



## mrsjennyg

Suzy_Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 38, single, and officially TTC. I've done the relationship thing; I've been married and divorced and had a long-term boyfriend. But time is running out and I want this now while I still can. I can find relationships later but I can only have a child now! Oh, and my mother and grandmother had their last menstrual period at 38, gulp.
> 
> So, I've had the initial evaluation (RE said my uterus was "nice"  egg quality of 11 antral follicles according to ultrasound, and taking the Day 3 test as soon as CD1 hits around 8/6). Thankfully my insurance covered the initial tests. Now, I get to pick a sperm donor and plan to have my first IUI this month. I'm so excited! I have to pay for the IUI and sperm donation so finances should be interesting but I'll make it work.
> 
> Any thoughts on picking a sperm donor? Pick someone who is "like me" or someone that compensates for my characteristics?
> 
> Looking forward to your support in the months ahead!
> Suzy_Q

Hi SuzyQ! Welcome! I do no have any information about sperm donors. I have often wondered how it's done- exactly as you asked, how do you chose? Good luck with you testing and glad you have stumbled upon our little group!


----------



## sweetc

mrsjennyg said:


> Hi Sweetc welcome :) Sorry you haven't had any luck so far but I hope this is a lucky month for you! I saw on your sig that you were saving for IVF?

Yes, this is our last IUI and we'll move on to IVF again after that. The plan right now is to take a month off after IUI, then start meds the cycle after that. That should put the actual embryo transfer in mid-October. We decided that is our last procedure if it doesn't work as well, so we'll move onto adoption at that point. 

While it's hard to know that we're nearing the end of the line, it's been a lot easier for me to know what our limits are -- so no matter what, we're that much closer to welcoming a child!



Suzy_Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 38, single, and officially TTC. I've done the relationship thing; I've been married and divorced and had a long-term boyfriend. But time is running out and I want this now while I still can. I can find relationships later but I can only have a child now! Oh, and my mother and grandmother had their last menstrual period at 38, gulp.
> 
> So, I've had the initial evaluation (RE said my uterus was "nice"  egg quality of 11 antral follicles according to ultrasound, and taking the Day 3 test as soon as CD1 hits around 8/6). Thankfully my insurance covered the initial tests. Now, I get to pick a sperm donor and plan to have my first IUI this month. I'm so excited! I have to pay for the IUI and sperm donation so finances should be interesting but I'll make it work.
> 
> Any thoughts on picking a sperm donor? Pick someone who is "like me" or someone that compensates for my characteristics?
> 
> Looking forward to your support in the months ahead!
> Suzy_Q

I have no experience with this at all, but best of luck to you!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Joining! Pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy this month and we also had a devastating 9 week loss of twins in March from IVF. Working on cycle #3 since then with Bravelle, Femara and an IUI. I am cd 4 today....


----------



## alicatt

Looks like I'll be joining you in August too!

History: I'm single, and 39, and have given up waiting for Mr. Right. Decided to give the IUI with donor sperm a try. I back in May my cd3 blood work looked great, and my AMH was spot on (actually looked like that of a 30 yr old they said). Then I had the HSG, and my right tube was blocked. BOO. So we tried clomid and a double IUI with a hCG shot and progesterone in July - BFN. Then I was going to Canada for 6 weeks to see my family and work remotely and figured I could give it a try up here. So we tried again in July, without any meds, and it looked like I was going to ovulate on the right (which is where the tube was blocked), so they suggested I drive to Toronto and have another HSG, apparently the DR down there has been known to be able to unblock or flush them out providing it isn't structural. Well low and behold, he was able to flush it out for me. YAY! Unfortunately I still didn't get a BFP in July. So now we are on to August, and I can just squeeze in one more cycle here before I head back to FL. The FS here is great, and they are comping (free) some pergonal that is no longer needed by another patient, another YAY! I go down to the FS tomorrow for my CD3 blood work and a baseline US, and to start the pergonal. I'm going to do a double IUI too, even though it is pretty expensive to do so, I just want to get it done!!! 

Looks like we have lots of people trying for their first IUI, so I hope you all have great experiences and it goes well :) I want to see lots of BFPs this month!

:hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you in August too!
> 
> History: I'm single, and 39, and have given up waiting for Mr. Right. Decided to give the IUI with donor sperm a try. I back in May my cd3 blood work looked great, and my AMH was spot on (actually looked like that of a 30 yr old they said). Then I had the HSG, and my right tube was blocked. BOO. So we tried clomid and a double IUI with a hCG shot and progesterone in July - BFN. Then I was going to Canada for 6 weeks to see my family and work remotely and figured I could give it a try up here. So we tried again in July, without any meds, and it looked like I was going to ovulate on the right (which is where the tube was blocked), so they suggested I drive to Toronto and have another HSG, apparently the DR down there has been known to be able to unblock or flush them out providing it isn't structural. Well low and behold, he was able to flush it out for me. YAY! Unfortunately I still didn't get a BFP in July. So now we are on to August, and I can just squeeze in one more cycle here before I head back to FL. The FS here is great, and they are comping (free) some pergonal that is no longer needed by another patient, another YAY! I go down to the FS tomorrow for my CD3 blood work and a baseline US, and to start the pergonal. I'm going to do a double IUI too, even though it is pretty expensive to do so, I just want to get it done!!!
> 
> Looks like we have lots of people trying for their first IUI, so I hope you all have great experiences and it goes well :) I want to see lots of BFPs this month!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey stranger! Good to see you here! Well.... you know what I mean. :hugs:


----------



## LoveMrsP

Hey ladies, I'm about to start my second round of iui, I love having the support from u guys so thanks for letting me in here... I'm on gonal f injectables started them today cd5! Xxxx thanks again


----------



## loubun17

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a fabulous weekend! 
:flower:

Welcome sweet C :) It looks like we are on the same protocol as far as meds are concerned. Do you know why your RE is keeping you on clomid? I was going to ask the group when or why you would be put on injectables. I know the #'s seem to be better than on clomid alone.. but I personally am responding well to the clomid so I guess that's why they have not put me on injectables yet. Maybe a good thing since we are payong OOP ?? 

MK - Thank you! I am not on progesterone - just the 50mg of clomid days 3-7. The RE called after my last IUI to say that everything looks very good on the clomid and he wants to keep me on it. My lining was right at 8 for IUI #1 and 10 for IUI #2!! No thining out here :) My periods are like clockwork - the clomid did push me from a 26 day cyle with O on day 10 to a 28 day with O on day 14 - textbook. I do yoga but that is about it.. I have asked about 3 different nurses what we can do to help and 2 have told me nothing. one told me to relax... Oh, no problem! urghhh... Anyway, we have gone through all the testing - bloodowrk, HSG, SA all looks stellar. They have no idea why we can't conceive. I gather we will be one of those 'unexplained' cases where IVF diagnosis the issue. I am def hopeful for IUI #3 this week but can't help but feeling this would have happened by now. Obvi something is wrong.

JennyG - small world is right! I see Engmann.. we love him. He is so pleasant to deal with, very open to all our questions. I am north of Htfd so we go to the Htfd office.. but I did have IUI#1 in Farmington as it was over the weekend. Looks like you have a lot of friends going through or have gone through this IF journey.. it helps to have people who understand what you are going through. I looked at a lot of Boston area clinics and UConn #'s are better (for IVF stats).. we feel confident we are at the right place!


----------



## loubun17

Whoa all these new ladies - welcome everyone! Sorry we have to cross paths this way but lovely to share this jorney with you all. GL! :dust:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave:

Count me in for my first IUI around Aug 5!


----------



## kandd

Hi Suzy,

My partner (female) and I are using donor sperm to conceive. We chose a donor that resembled me (I will be the biological mother). We did this because I have blonde hair and blue eyes and we figured that any donor that had other characteristics would dominate my genes and the child would more than likely look like the donor. Let me say that we would not care one bit what the child looked like, we will love whoever we are blessed with, however, we thought it made sense to choose a donor that would allow the child to look as much like me as possible, and not a stranger. The decision is certainly very personal. After trying for 6 months now, I must say that I could not care less who the donor is as long as he is healthy and can get me pregnant:) 

I have a close friend that was in a very similar situation as you, although a bit older. She just had not found the right guy and wanted a child. She ended up getting pregnant on her second cycle of IVF and has a beautiful little girl. Good luck to you. I look forward to hearing how things work out! 






Suzy_Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 38, single, and officially TTC. I've done the relationship thing; I've been married and divorced and had a long-term boyfriend. But time is running out and I want this now while I still can. I can find relationships later but I can only have a child now! Oh, and my mother and grandmother had their last menstrual period at 38, gulp.
> 
> So, I've had the initial evaluation (RE said my uterus was "nice"  egg quality of 11 antral follicles according to ultrasound, and taking the Day 3 test as soon as CD1 hits around 8/6). Thankfully my insurance covered the initial tests. Now, I get to pick a sperm donor and plan to have my first IUI this month. I'm so excited! I have to pay for the IUI and sperm donation so finances should be interesting but I'll make it work.
> 
> Any thoughts on picking a sperm donor? Pick someone who is "like me" or someone that compensates for my characteristics?
> 
> Looking forward to your support in the months ahead!
> Suzy_Q


----------



## kandd

Hi all. I was so happy to find a resource where I could find others who are going through the same process as me. There is something so comforting about knowing you aren't alone, even though in my immediate circle it certainly can feel that way. 

August is my first cycle with Clomid (100mg). I took Clomid days 3-7, this is cd 11. Ultrasound (cd 14) this week to see if my follicles are growing. Apparently my problem is that my follicles do not grow large enough for me to ovulate. Hoping this works! If all goes well with u/s I will trigger then IUI with donor sperm. 


Looking forward to hearing everyone's stories. Hoping for success for you all!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I went in this AM for my Femara RX and estrogen blood work. My estrogen level was high. So I have to go back tomorrow AM for an ultrasound to see if I have a cyst or if my estrogen is just high. I am figuring its a cyst bc that is just how things roll with me. I am not to start the Femara tonight. Just my luck. If it's not one thing it's another. I swear. So I guess I will have to wait and see if I'll even be able to do IUI #1 now.


----------



## alicatt

LoveMrsP said:


> Hey ladies, I'm about to start my second round of iui, I love having the support from u guys so thanks for letting me in here... I'm on gonal f injectables started them today cd5! Xxxx thanks again

Looks like we are going to be doing the same thing at the same time. My FS put me on Gonol F too! I started them today as well (CD4). So I guess we'll be 2WW buddies too! How did you feel after your first injection? I crashed and burned about 2 hours after doing it, and had to take a nap. I'm on vacation this week, so I can take a nap. I think I will do tomorrow's injection at night tomorrow just in case I get sleepy again.

GL and FX'd!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm so relieved to find "similar others"! 

Alicatt - I'm glad to hear of at least one person going it alone too. I keep wondering if I'm crazy for doing this but then realize that doing this on my own is SO ME! I'm an independent woman who goes after what she wants.

KandD - You make an excellent point about picking blond and light eyes as they are recessive genes. I may have to consider that as I too am blond with hazel eyes (and pale skin). It seems odd but makes me laugh to think that my donor could be a 10 years younger than me. So weird!

Thanks for being there everyone and I look forward to your updates!
Suzy_Q


----------



## LoveMrsP

Yay allicat 2ww buddies would be fantastic I've never had a buddy before! I inject in the morning because I'll forget at night or probably think about it all day! I bruised myself yesterday so now I'm nervous for today's one! Wow there are so many of us this month it's great!! Good luck to everyone! I've only done this once before I kinda found it and easy procedure just nerve racking! I won't be doing it next month though dh and I said we will have a break! Fx it just works!!! Xxx


----------



## dbluett

Hello ladies. Second IUI will be sometime in august.


----------



## KBrain3377

snowflakes120 said:


> Jenny G - I love that idea of using a numbing agent before doing the injection. I am so scared of doing this - hubby has agreed to give it to me... Still worried about it.

Hi Snowflake and JennyG - I was also very nervous about the injections when I started them last cycle. I don't do well w/needles and even dread having my blood drawn - I'm a big wimp! But to my huge surprise, after icing the area for about two min, I can't even feel the shot. Honestly I think that since the needles are so small that I could even handle it w/o the ice, but why chance it? Also, my DH is great at doing the shots, I joke that he should become a nurse. I still can't imagine doing them myself thought, not sure I'll ever be ale to do that. Good luck w/both of your cycles, and I bet the injections, if you do them, won't be bad at all.


----------



## alicatt

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm so relieved to find "similar others"!
> 
> Alicatt - I'm glad to hear of at least one person going it alone too. I keep wondering if I'm crazy for doing this but then realize that doing this on my own is SO ME! I'm an independent woman who goes after what she wants.
> 
> KandD - You make an excellent point about picking blond and light eyes as they are recessive genes. I may have to consider that as I too am blond with hazel eyes (and pale skin). It seems odd but makes me laugh to think that my donor could be a 10 years younger than me. So weird!
> 
> Thanks for being there everyone and I look forward to your updates!
> Suzy_Q

Suzy_Q, you sound just like me! YAY for us :) I was just so frustrated waiting for Mr. Right so I could have a family, and decided it was time to go out on my own and make a baby. I have selected a blond haired blue eyed guy, who has a great athletic background (he's a golf pro and his brother is a pro baseball player). I was graced with strawberry blond hair and green eyes, and while I'm not super athletic, I can hold my own swimming, skiing, and kayaking and canoeing. I have a pretty good head on my shoulders too! I'm hoping that if I am successful I will have smart, athletic little kiddies :thumbup:

KandD - what is your story? I see you are using frozen sperm too. Are you going to do a double IUI? My FS said that it was best to do so with donor sperm as sometimes they aren't as motile as fresh, and the double gives you a better chance? Thing is that donor sperm is expensive!! EEK!

Well best of luck to you both, can't wait to see how we do this month, I really hope it is OUR month! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

LoveMrsP said:


> Yay allicat 2ww buddies would be fantastic I've never had a buddy before! I inject in the morning because I'll forget at night or probably think about it all day! I bruised myself yesterday so now I'm nervous for today's one! Wow there are so many of us this month it's great!! Good luck to everyone! I've only done this once before I kinda found it and easy procedure just nerve racking! I won't be doing it next month though dh and I said we will have a break! Fx it just works!!! Xxx

So you weren't fatigued at all? Maybe it was just getting up at 6am after not sleeping well that caused me to be so tired. I'll try my shot again in the morning and see how I do. I haven't had to give it to myself yet as the nurse showed me how to do it and did it for me today. I will say though that I have had a splitting headache for the past 2 hours, and that is not fun! Oh, and did you feel it coursing through your system 20-30 mins after you did it? I felt it, I felt a little woozy and nauseous for a while driving home from the clinic. It wasn't too bad, if it gets me pregnant, then it will be worth it!! Has your FS said anything about multiples? I think there is an increased chance of having multiples with Gonal F.


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies! Sorry that I haven't been around in the last 5 days or so. I haven't been feeling very well. I finished the Clomid for this cycle yesterday -- but on my second day of the Clomid, I got a major migraine. Of course, I woke up with it and it was about 5:30 AM. I have a prescription for migraines, but I wasn't sure if there would be any interactions between the Clomid and the Maxalt - so I had to wait for the pharmacy to open at 8:30 to find out. The pharmacist said there "shouldn't be" any interactions between the two. Between the Clomid and the Maxalt, my head was still pounding and I was so nauseous. I didn't eat from 8 am- 6:30 pm... I ended up leaving work around noon.

I am feeling better. I just started taking baby aspirin, just until my IUI. I am worried about my uternine lining, even though it was okay last cycle. I'm also drinking POM just for the nutritional benefits, but have heard that can help as well - but I think that might be an old wives tale.

I go in for my mid-cycle u/s on Friday morning. I doubt the follies will be ready as it will only be CD11, but if everything looks good the IUI will be this Saturday. It's going to be a really busy weekend regardless, so maybe it will keep my mind off of things. We are having a get together at my house around 1 with my family, and then on Sunday we have a grad party to go to.

How is everyone else doing? Where is everyone in their cycles? GL! :hugs:


----------



## kandd

Suzy_Q, you sound just like me! YAY for us :) I was just so frustrated waiting for Mr. Right so I could have a family, and decided it was time to go out on my own and make a baby. I have selected a blond haired blue eyed guy, who has a great athletic background (he's a golf pro and his brother is a pro baseball player). I was graced with strawberry blond hair and green eyes, and while I'm not super athletic, I can hold my own swimming, skiing, and kayaking and canoeing. I have a pretty good head on my shoulders too! I'm hoping that if I am successful I will have smart, athletic little kiddies :thumbup:

KandD - what is your story? I see you are using frozen sperm too. Are you going to do a double IUI? My FS said that it was best to do so with donor sperm as sometimes they aren't as motile as fresh, and the double gives you a better chance? Thing is that donor sperm is expensive!! EEK!

Well best of luck to you both, can't wait to see how we do this month, I really hope it is OUR month! :hug:[/QUOTE]

Hi Alicatt,

I am going today (cd12) for an ultrasound to see if Clomid has helped my follicles to grow large enough to ovulate. If all goes well I will do a trigger shot, which will make me ovulate in about 36 hours. I will do the IUI then. A double IUI is not necessary as the ultrasound and trigger shot take the guessing out of it. 

We tried with frozen sperm/IUI for 5 months with no success at my regular OBGYN. I am now seeing a reproductive specialist who has been awesome so far. After using Femara last cycle, two ultrasounds revealed a ton of follicles but they were only measuring 10(not sure of unit of measurement) in both ultrasounds. So, my problem is that my body is not producing enough FSH to make the follicles grow enough to ovulate. That is where Clomid comes in (hopefully). If Clomid does not work, I will be moving on to FSH injectibles. 

Are you seeing a specialist? I am not a medical doctor, however I would strongly recommend getting an ultrasound and a trigger shot instead of a double IUI. It just seems like better use of your money. Ultrasounds are around $250 and the trigger is $100ish. Even with other fees involved, it would be about the same as the cost of a vial of sperm. 

Goodluck!


----------



## MissyinPA

Hello ladies! This is the first time I popped into this forum but after the news we received from our RE this morning, looks like IUI will be our next step. Here's a little background: I am 29 and diagnosed with PCOS and I am not ovulating. I started 50 mg of Clomid in July on days 4-8 and ovulated on day 18. My hubby is 31 and was just diagnosed with low sperm count. For this upcoming August cycle, our RE wants to start IUI with me staying on the same dosage of Clomid and monitoring my O. Right now we are in the 2ww from our first cycle. But around Aug 9th if AF shows, I will start Clomid again and will be doing an IUI.

Good luck August ladies!


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> Suzy_Q, you sound just like me! YAY for us :) I was just so frustrated waiting for Mr. Right so I could have a family, and decided it was time to go out on my own and make a baby. I have selected a blond haired blue eyed guy, who has a great athletic background (he's a golf pro and his brother is a pro baseball player). I was graced with strawberry blond hair and green eyes, and while I'm not super athletic, I can hold my own swimming, skiing, and kayaking and canoeing. I have a pretty good head on my shoulders too! I'm hoping that if I am successful I will have smart, athletic little kiddies :thumbup:
> 
> KandD - what is your story? I see you are using frozen sperm too. Are you going to do a double IUI? My FS said that it was best to do so with donor sperm as sometimes they aren't as motile as fresh, and the double gives you a better chance? Thing is that donor sperm is expensive!! EEK!
> 
> Well best of luck to you both, can't wait to see how we do this month, I really hope it is OUR month! :hug:

Hi Alicatt,

I am going today (cd12) for an ultrasound to see if Clomid has helped my follicles to grow large enough to ovulate. If all goes well I will do a trigger shot, which will make me ovulate in about 36 hours. I will do the IUI then. A double IUI is not necessary as the ultrasound and trigger shot take the guessing out of it. 

We tried with frozen sperm/IUI for 5 months with no success at my regular OBGYN. I am now seeing a reproductive specialist who has been awesome so far. After using Femara last cycle, two ultrasounds revealed a ton of follicles but they were only measuring 10(not sure of unit of measurement) in both ultrasounds. So, my problem is that my body is not producing enough FSH to make the follicles grow enough to ovulate. That is where Clomid comes in (hopefully). If Clomid does not work, I will be moving on to FSH injectibles. 

Are you seeing a specialist? I am not a medical doctor, however I would strongly recommend getting an ultrasound and a trigger shot instead of a double IUI. It just seems like better use of your money. Ultrasounds are around $250 and the trigger is $100ish. Even with other fees involved, it would be about the same as the cost of a vial of sperm. 

Goodluck![/QUOTE]

kandd, yep I'm seeing a FS, he is the one that recommended the doubule IUI. Its due to the fact that donor sperm don't live as long as fresh sperm in an IUI situation, and even with the trigger shot you can't always get the timing perfect. Donor sperm live up to 48 hours (but probably more like 36) and fresh sperm can live up to 72 hours. As for the trigger shot, the first month I had the trigger I O'd early only 12 hours after the trigger, and they had scheduled my IUIs for the following 2 mornings, assuming that I would O in 36 hours. So basically, I O'd too soon and that is probably why I didn't get pregnant that month. So the next month we did 1 IUI, and I did it then triggered, but then I didn't O for 36 hours after the IUI! Again, missing the best window. So now you see why I want to do 2 IUI! This time I plan to do an IUI, trigger, and then another IUI the following day. That way we can't help but get the window right. I hope :) Plus this month I'm doing Gonal F, I got cysts using Clomid and the side effects were miserable. I've only had one shot of Gonal F, and it seems to give me headaches, but that is all so far, but who knows how I will feel after 10 days of shots!

Good luck to you too!


----------



## snowflakes120

IUI #1 for me has been cancelled. I have a cyst. No meds or IUI for me. I get to try naturally... Boo!! 

Hope to not see you all in the Sept IUI thread bc you all got BFP's!!


----------



## alicatt

snowflakes120 said:


> IUI #1 for me has been cancelled. I have a cyst. No meds or IUI for me. I get to try naturally... Boo!!
> 
> Hope to not see you all in the Sept IUI thread bc you all got BFP's!!

AWW.. so sorry, let's hope that next month is better! :hug:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow I am unable to get on for a day or two and look at all the new people! I am happy to be going though this process with you all and sad that those who had to, had to come over from the July thread.

Snow- I'm so sorry about the cycst! You poor thing, is it painful? Hope you feel better.

AFM- FF changed my o date (again) but I still think I am 9DPO not 11. I guess we'll have to wait and see! I have the clomid in my medicine cabinet waiting for cd3 :). 
So here is a little rant... There is the woman in my office who is in the same department as my friend (the one who is also doing IUI). She over heard her about 5 months ago saying how she was going to a specialist because it was a year and she hadn't gotten pregnant. Then she ended up getting pregnant on her own. She is now about 4mos along and complains allllll day about how fat she is getting (she is tiny). The newest was yesterday when she said that she "can't eat ____ because I am going to look like Jessica Simpson, my clothes don't fit and its just ridiculous!" Meanwhile, my friend sits over the wall from her and just had her first IUI this past weekend and, like all of us, would give anything to be pregnant. Like seriously- what did she think was going to happen when she was trying to get pregnant? And hello- they have maternity clothes for a reason idiot! Gah! Ok, end of rant :/


----------



## jen1019

snowflakes120 said:


> IUI #1 for me has been cancelled. I have a cyst. No meds or IUI for me. I get to try naturally... Boo!!
> 
> Hope to not see you all in the Sept IUI thread bc you all got BFP's!!

Sorry to hear that you have a cyst and that you won't be able to go through with your IUI this month. Maybe it'll happen naturally :hugs: Are you feeling ok?



mrsjennyg said:


> Wow I am unable to get on for a day or two and look at all the new people! I am happy to be going though this process with you all and sad that those who had to, had to come over from the July thread.
> 
> Snow- I'm so sorry about the cycst! You poor thing, is it painful? Hope you feel better.
> 
> AFM- FF changed my o date (again) but I still think I am 9DPO not 11. I guess we'll have to wait and see! I have the clomid in my medicine cabinet waiting for cd3 :).
> So here is a little rant... There is the woman in my office who is in the same department as my friend (the one who is also doing IUI). She over heard her about 5 months ago saying how she was going to a specialist because it was a year and she hadn't gotten pregnant. Then she ended up getting pregnant on her own. She is now about 4mos along and complains allllll day about how fat she is getting (she is tiny). The newest was yesterday when she said that she "can't eat ____ because I am going to look like Jessica Simpson, my clothes don't fit and its just ridiculous!" Meanwhile, my friend sits over the wall from her and just had her first IUI this past weekend and, like all of us, would give anything to be pregnant. Like seriously- what did she think was going to happen when she was trying to get pregnant? And hello- they have maternity clothes for a reason idiot! Gah! Ok, end of rant :/

Jenny- I totally understand where you are coming from. My sister is pregnant, and luckily she has been really good about everything. She doesn't tend to complain anyhow, but that would make it even harder if she was, ya know? I hear people complaining about getting fat, etc all the time from being pregnant. We would all feel so lucky to be in their shoes right now. But I guess unless they have lived this infertility journey, and had these struggles they wouldn't get it. Maybe it's wrong of us to expect people to understand- I don't know. But trust me, girl, you are NOT alone. :hugs:


----------



## kandd

Alicatt,

How do you know you O'd early after the trigger? I didn't know that was a possibility. My doctor said the egg was almost always ready to go exactly 36 hours after the trigger. Is that untrue?



alicatt said:


> kandd said:
> 
> 
> Suzy_Q, you sound just like me! YAY for us :) I was just so frustrated waiting for Mr. Right so I could have a family, and decided it was time to go out on my own and make a baby. I have selected a blond haired blue eyed guy, who has a great athletic background (he's a golf pro and his brother is a pro baseball player). I was graced with strawberry blond hair and green eyes, and while I'm not super athletic, I can hold my own swimming, skiing, and kayaking and canoeing. I have a pretty good head on my shoulders too! I'm hoping that if I am successful I will have smart, athletic little kiddies :thumbup:
> 
> KandD - what is your story? I see you are using frozen sperm too. Are you going to do a double IUI? My FS said that it was best to do so with donor sperm as sometimes they aren't as motile as fresh, and the double gives you a better chance? Thing is that donor sperm is expensive!! EEK!
> 
> Well best of luck to you both, can't wait to see how we do this month, I really hope it is OUR month! :hug:
> 
> Hi Alicatt,
> 
> I am going today (cd12) for an ultrasound to see if Clomid has helped my follicles to grow large enough to ovulate. If all goes well I will do a trigger shot, which will make me ovulate in about 36 hours. I will do the IUI then. A double IUI is not necessary as the ultrasound and trigger shot take the guessing out of it.
> 
> We tried with frozen sperm/IUI for 5 months with no success at my regular OBGYN. I am now seeing a reproductive specialist who has been awesome so far. After using Femara last cycle, two ultrasounds revealed a ton of follicles but they were only measuring 10(not sure of unit of measurement) in both ultrasounds. So, my problem is that my body is not producing enough FSH to make the follicles grow enough to ovulate. That is where Clomid comes in (hopefully). If Clomid does not work, I will be moving on to FSH injectibles.
> 
> Are you seeing a specialist? I am not a medical doctor, however I would strongly recommend getting an ultrasound and a trigger shot instead of a double IUI. It just seems like better use of your money. Ultrasounds are around $250 and the trigger is $100ish. Even with other fees involved, it would be about the same as the cost of a vial of sperm.
> 
> Goodluck!Click to expand...

kandd, yep I'm seeing a FS, he is the one that recommended the doubule IUI. Its due to the fact that donor sperm don't live as long as fresh sperm in an IUI situation, and even with the trigger shot you can't always get the timing perfect. Donor sperm live up to 48 hours (but probably more like 36) and fresh sperm can live up to 72 hours. As for the trigger shot, the first month I had the trigger I O'd early only 12 hours after the trigger, and they had scheduled my IUIs for the following 2 mornings, assuming that I would O in 36 hours. So basically, I O'd too soon and that is probably why I didn't get pregnant that month. So the next month we did 1 IUI, and I did it then triggered, but then I didn't O for 36 hours after the IUI! Again, missing the best window. So now you see why I want to do 2 IUI! This time I plan to do an IUI, trigger, and then another IUI the following day. That way we can't help but get the window right. I hope :) Plus this month I'm doing Gonal F, I got cysts using Clomid and the side effects were miserable. I've only had one shot of Gonal F, and it seems to give me headaches, but that is all so far, but who knows how I will feel after 10 days of shots!

Good luck to you too![/QUOTE]


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> Alicatt,
> 
> How do you know you O'd early after the trigger? I didn't know that was a possibility. My doctor said the egg was almost always ready to go exactly 36 hours after the trigger. Is that untrue?

From what I've read most people do Ovulate 24-40 hours after the trigger, and I did the second time, but the first time I ovulated 12 hours after. I know because I have painful ovulations, so I know exactly when I do, which helps me, but doesn't help us get the IUI scheduled correctly :haha: I am wondering if I was ready to ovulate on my own and so the shot just hastened it along? All I know is that the first IUIs were set up assuming that I was going to ovulate 36 hours after the shot, and since I ovulated at 12 hours, I ovulated before we even did the first IUI. So that really sucked. Last month I only did one IUI and we did it at the same time of the trigger, and she had tested my LH and I was surging on my own as well (LH of 76) and so they were sure I would ovulate before the 36 hours, and :nope: unfortunately I took the full 36 hours to ovulate. So both of my IUIs have been poorly timed. Not anyone's fault, just my body being annoying! 

So anyway, that is the whole reason I have decided to do the double again this month, and since my body is silly like that we'll do the IUI and the trigger at the same time, and then another IUI the following day. That way we should be able to get the :spermy: up there in time to meet the egg(s) when they burst!

Hopefully your body does what it should and you ovulate exactly 36 hours after, I just wanted you to know that it doesn't always work that way! 

:hug:


----------



## kandd

I really appreciate that information. It was certainly news to me. I trigger tonight and will get the IUI first thing Thursday morning. Hopefully I will follow the crowd and ovulate exactly 36 hours after the trigger. 

In thinking about a double IUI, I would think it would make sense if you were absolutely sure that the issue was timing and timing only. Have you done all of the tests? 



alicatt said:


> kandd said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt,
> 
> How do you know you O'd early after the trigger? I didn't know that was a possibility. My doctor said the egg was almost always ready to go exactly 36 hours after the trigger. Is that untrue?
> 
> From what I've read most people do Ovulate 24-40 hours after the trigger, and I did the second time, but the first time I ovulated 12 hours after. I know because I have painful ovulations, so I know exactly when I do, which helps me, but doesn't help us get the IUI scheduled correctly :haha: I am wondering if I was ready to ovulate on my own and so the shot just hastened it along? All I know is that the first IUIs were set up assuming that I was going to ovulate 36 hours after the shot, and since I ovulated at 12 hours, I ovulated before we even did the first IUI. So that really sucked. Last month I only did one IUI and we did it at the same time of the trigger, and she had tested my LH and I was surging on my own as well (LH of 76) and so they were sure I would ovulate before the 36 hours, and :nope: unfortunately I took the full 36 hours to ovulate. So both of my IUIs have been poorly timed. Not anyone's fault, just my body being annoying!
> 
> So anyway, that is the whole reason I have decided to do the double again this month, and since my body is silly like that we'll do the IUI and the trigger at the same time, and then another IUI the following day. That way we should be able to get the :spermy: up there in time to meet the egg(s) when they burst!
> 
> Hopefully your body does what it should and you ovulate exactly 36 hours after, I just wanted you to know that it doesn't always work that way!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> I really appreciate that information. It was certainly news to me. I trigger tonight and will get the IUI first thing Thursday morning. Hopefully I will follow the crowd and ovulate exactly 36 hours after the trigger.
> 
> In thinking about a double IUI, I would think it would make sense if you were absolutely sure that the issue was timing and timing only. Have you done all of the tests?
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandd said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt,
> 
> How do you know you O'd early after the trigger? I didn't know that was a possibility. My doctor said the egg was almost always ready to go exactly 36 hours after the trigger. Is that untrue?
> 
> From what I've read most people do Ovulate 24-40 hours after the trigger, and I did the second time, but the first time I ovulated 12 hours after. I know because I have painful ovulations, so I know exactly when I do, which helps me, but doesn't help us get the IUI scheduled correctly :haha: I am wondering if I was ready to ovulate on my own and so the shot just hastened it along? All I know is that the first IUIs were set up assuming that I was going to ovulate 36 hours after the shot, and since I ovulated at 12 hours, I ovulated before we even did the first IUI. So that really sucked. Last month I only did one IUI and we did it at the same time of the trigger, and she had tested my LH and I was surging on my own as well (LH of 76) and so they were sure I would ovulate before the 36 hours, and :nope: unfortunately I took the full 36 hours to ovulate. So both of my IUIs have been poorly timed. Not anyone's fault, just my body being annoying!
> 
> So anyway, that is the whole reason I have decided to do the double again this month, and since my body is silly like that we'll do the IUI and the trigger at the same time, and then another IUI the following day. That way we should be able to get the :spermy: up there in time to meet the egg(s) when they burst!
> 
> Hopefully your body does what it should and you ovulate exactly 36 hours after, I just wanted you to know that it doesn't always work that way!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Yep, all tests done, and I'm perfectly healthy. I was ovulating on my own for months before I even started trying, and my 7DPO P4 is perfect too, lining great, tubes clear, and ovarian reserve awesome. I've only ever tried 2 months in my life to get pregnant (the past 2), so we really don't know if I have any unexplained fertility.

My FS said specifically that if using donor sperm he prefers to do double IUIs because of the lower sperm counts, motility and lifespan of frozen sperm. So that is what I did the first month, I would have done 2 this past month but I was travelling and wasn't sure I would even get 1 IUI in at all. I am doing a double again this month.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all,

Mini-rant and check on my perceptions. At the fertility clinic was a woman with 2 kids in the waiting room. I was somewhat annoyed that she brought two kids (about 6 and 4 years old) to a fertility clinic. Am I being over sensitive or is this in bad taste?

Thoughts?
Suzy_Q


----------



## TTCisapain

mrsjennyg -- I was reading through this thread as I am on IUI #2 for July. I test this Friday and will be joining if I get a BFN ... 

But, it is so weird when I read your signature. I will be 34 in September and also was diagnosed with hyperthyroid and graves disease when I was 15. It is rare that happens so young. I had radioactive iodine to disolve the thyroid and am also on .125mg of synthroid. Such a coincidence. Hoping we all get BFPs!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

TTCisapain said:


> mrsjennyg -- I was reading through this thread as I am on IUI #2 for July. I test this Friday and will be joining if I get a BFN ...
> 
> But, it is so weird when I read your signature. I will be 34 in September and also was diagnosed with hyperthyroid and graves disease when I was 15. It is rare that happens so young. I had radioactive iodine to disolve the thyroid and am also on .125mg of synthroid. Such a coincidence. Hoping we all get BFPs!!

That's how I got my thyroid removed and that's the meds I take too! Very strange that you were diagnosed that young as well- no one has heard about thyroid disease back then! Let's hope we also both get our BFPs this month :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys I have been reading your post and wanted to join. I just had my IUI today had my hcg trigger 930 Sunday night, sperm count little over 50 million with over 50 percent motility. I have 6 possible eggs. There were two that were a little small but still in the running. I had O cramps reallllll bad yesterday at like 5 pm. I dont think thats too early though since the eggs live for at least 24 hours. Anyway, goodluck to everyone and baby dust!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

An egg can still be fertilized after ovulating. There is a certain window until it's too late. My IUI is timed exactly 36 hours later as well.


----------



## alicatt

Suzy_Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mini-rant and check on my perceptions. At the fertility clinic was a woman with 2 kids in the waiting room. I was somewhat annoyed that she brought two kids (about 6 and 4 years old) to a fertility clinic. Am I being over sensitive or is this in bad taste?
> 
> Thoughts?
> Suzy_Q

I'd like to think that she just didn't have child are that day and had no choice but to bring them along, but yes, I do agree it was a little insensitive!


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg -- I was reading through this thread as I am on IUI #2 for July. I test this Friday and will be joining if I get a BFN ...
> 
> But, it is so weird when I read your signature. I will be 34 in September and also was diagnosed with hyperthyroid and graves disease when I was 15. It is rare that happens so young. I had radioactive iodine to disolve the thyroid and am also on .125mg of synthroid. Such a coincidence. Hoping we all get BFPs!!
> 
> That's how I got my thyroid removed and that's the meds I take too! Very strange that you were diagnosed that young as well- no one has heard about thyroid disease back then! Let's hope we also both get our BFPs this month :)Click to expand...

I have an under active thyroid too! Never diagnosed with anything that would explain it though. When I was about 33 I just started gaining weight really quickly, and I couldn't figure it out. Well the DR. did some tests and my TSH was 8 so he put me on Synthroid and I now take .125 as well. My TSH is much better now at around 1.5 - 2.5


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> I really appreciate that information. It was certainly news to me. I trigger tonight and will get the IUI first thing Thursday morning. Hopefully I will follow the crowd and ovulate exactly 36 hours after the trigger.
> 
> In thinking about a double IUI, I would think it would make sense if you were absolutely sure that the issue was timing and timing only. Have you done all of the tests?
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandd said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt,
> 
> How do you know you O'd early after the trigger? I didn't know that was a possibility. My doctor said the egg was almost always ready to go exactly 36 hours after the trigger. Is that untrue?
> 
> From what I've read most people do Ovulate 24-40 hours after the trigger, and I did the second time, but the first time I ovulated 12 hours after. I know because I have painful ovulations, so I know exactly when I do, which helps me, but doesn't help us get the IUI scheduled correctly :haha: I am wondering if I was ready to ovulate on my own and so the shot just hastened it along? All I know is that the first IUIs were set up assuming that I was going to ovulate 36 hours after the shot, and since I ovulated at 12 hours, I ovulated before we even did the first IUI. So that really sucked. Last month I only did one IUI and we did it at the same time of the trigger, and she had tested my LH and I was surging on my own as well (LH of 76) and so they were sure I would ovulate before the 36 hours, and :nope: unfortunately I took the full 36 hours to ovulate. So both of my IUIs have been poorly timed. Not anyone's fault, just my body being annoying!
> 
> So anyway, that is the whole reason I have decided to do the double again this month, and since my body is silly like that we'll do the IUI and the trigger at the same time, and then another IUI the following day. That way we should be able to get the :spermy: up there in time to meet the egg(s) when they burst!
> 
> Hopefully your body does what it should and you ovulate exactly 36 hours after, I just wanted you to know that it doesn't always work that way!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...Click to expand...

God luck with your IUI on Thursday!!! I hope it works and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## loubun17

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well! I was planning on having iui #3 tomorrow but still no pos opk. Gahhh! My previous post said my cycles were like clockwork... i guess not so much. Serves me right for planning on anything with this whole thing. Anyhow... i was able to leave work tomorrow to go in to have the iui done. Thurs/fri I cannot make it for the time specified. My RE makes you come in at 11am the day after you get a positive opk... i am going to call in the am but has anyone had a similar situation? Was the RE flex? I could probs go in after noon just cant make it at 11... Would rather not miss a cycle.


----------



## alicatt

loubun17 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all well! I was planning on having iui #3 tomorrow but still no pos opk. Gahhh! My previous post said my cycles were like clockwork... i guess not so much. Serves me right for planning on anything with this whole thing. Anyhow... i was able to leave work tomorrow to go in to have the iui done. Thurs/fri I cannot make it for the time specified. My RE makes you come in at 11am the day after you get a positive opk... i am going to call in the am but has anyone had a similar situation? Was the RE flex? I could probs go in after noon just cant make it at 11... Would rather not miss a cycle.

Let's hope they can be flexible! If not, I'd call in sick or re-arrange my schedule to fit the IUI in, but that is just me!


----------



## loubun17

Alicatt- you are so right and thanks for the response. But the plot thickens .i tested again a half an hour ago and got that smiley! Weird, right!? It didnt come up positive about 4 hours ago. I will be putting a call in tomorrow am for sure, hopefully we can go in afterall :)


----------



## alicatt

loubun17 said:


> Alicatt- you are so right and thanks for the response. But the plot thickens .i tested again a half an hour ago and got that smiley! Weird, right!? It didnt come up positive about 4 hours ago. I will be putting a call in tomorrow am for sure, hopefully we can go in afterall :)

YAYAYAY! See sometimes things just work out the way they should :) Don't you just love seeing that smiley face!! It just puts a HUGE smile on my face all day :haha: Some people have told me that they have better luck with OPKs in the afternoon/evening vs morning. Maybe your LH doesn't surge until you have been up and moving around all day. I don't know what it is, but you aren't the first to say that they got their OPK at the end of the day!

Can't wait to hear how it all goes!!! :dust:


----------



## loubun17

Thanks alicat!! It is a relief.. You are so right, it is always a good feeling to see that smiley face.. I gues it brings new hope! I said to my sister the other day, I feel like I live my life 2 weeks at a time... Wait for smiley, wait for the witch! I'll post #'s later. 

Good luck and :dust: to anyother August ladies going in todAy!!!:growlmad:


----------



## loubun17

Oh boy I didnt mean to do that miserable face!!! Lol ... Darn iphone!


----------



## mrsjennyg

loubun17 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all well! I was planning on having iui #3 tomorrow but still no pos opk. Gahhh! My previous post said my cycles were like clockwork... i guess not so much. Serves me right for planning on anything with this whole thing. Anyhow... i was able to leave work tomorrow to go in to have the iui done. Thurs/fri I cannot make it for the time specified. My RE makes you come in at 11am the day after you get a positive opk... i am going to call in the am but has anyone had a similar situation? Was the RE flex? I could probs go in after noon just cant make it at 11... Would rather not miss a cycle.

As you know we both go to the same office but different docs :) my friend also goes to UCONN but sees a different doc as well- from what they told us its 8 am for the guys and then 11 for the ladies. I'd also be interested to know if it's the same at other places


----------



## mrsjennyg

loubun17 said:


> Alicatt- you are so right and thanks for the response. But the plot thickens .i tested again a half an hour ago and got that smiley! Weird, right!? It didnt come up positive about 4 hours ago. I will be putting a call in tomorrow am for sure, hopefully we can go in afterall :)

Yay for the positive! When did you test originally? Dr. Benediva told me to test after 2:30 and to hold my pee and to not drink anything for at least an hour before. My friends doc (Schmitt I think) told her to test after 5pm but didn't say anything about no drinking or peeing. I usually test 2x- once at 11 am and then again at 2:30 because I'm paranoid to miss the surge! Haha! Good luck with the IUI!! FX!!


----------



## MissyinPA

loubun17 said:


> Alicatt- you are so right and thanks for the response. But the plot thickens .i tested again a half an hour ago and got that smiley! Weird, right!? It didnt come up positive about 4 hours ago. I will be putting a call in tomorrow am for sure, hopefully we can go in afterall :)

Glad you got the smiley. I never get the smiley in the morning. I always get it in the afternoon or evening.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## kandd

Hi Alicatt,

Sounds like you are ready to go, just waiting on the right sperm to come along:) Great to hear you have had all of the tests and things look good. I still have not had all of the tests, so hoping this works and I won't have to. 

I triggered lastnight and will be going in for the IUI tomorrow morning. Where are you at in this cycle?


:hug:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Yep, all tests done, and I'm perfectly healthy. I was ovulating on my own for months before I even started trying, and my 7DPO P4 is perfect too, lining great, tubes clear, and ovarian reserve awesome. I've only ever tried 2 months in my life to get pregnant (the past 2), so we really don't know if I have any unexplained fertility.

My FS said specifically that if using donor sperm he prefers to do double IUIs because of the lower sperm counts, motility and lifespan of frozen sperm. So that is what I did the first month, I would have done 2 this past month but I was travelling and wasn't sure I would even get 1 IUI in at all. I am doing a double again this month.[/QUOTE]


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> Hi Alicatt,
> 
> Sounds like you are ready to go, just waiting on the right sperm to come along:) Great to hear you have had all of the tests and things look good. I still have not had all of the tests, so hoping this works and I won't have to.
> 
> I triggered lastnight and will be going in for the IUI tomorrow morning. Where are you at in this cycle?
> 
> 
> :hug:

[/QUOTE]

Yep, all tests done, and I'm perfectly healthy. I was ovulating on my own for months before I even started trying, and my 7DPO P4 is perfect too, lining great, tubes clear, and ovarian reserve awesome. I've only ever tried 2 months in my life to get pregnant (the past 2), so we really don't know if I have any unexplained fertility.

My FS said specifically that if using donor sperm he prefers to do double IUIs because of the lower sperm counts, motility and lifespan of frozen sperm. So that is what I did the first month, I would have done 2 this past month but I was travelling and wasn't sure I would even get 1 IUI in at all. I am doing a double again this month.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

This will be my third IUI cycle, I guess technically it will be my 4th and 5th IUI, hehe. I have found a really awesome :spermy: but alas no BFP yet. I'm on CD 5-6 (I got my period at midnight). I've been taking Gonal F now for 3 days, go back on Friday for another ultrasound/bloodwork. Then again Tuesday. They will adjust the dose of the Gonal F if necessary and I should be triggered sometime next week. I can't wait until then!!!

How about you? You must be close to your IUI, didn't you say it was on Thursday?


----------



## kandd

What is Gonal F? If you have only tried twice then I am sure it will work soon. When you really look at the data on pregnancy in humans, it truly is amazing that so many people get pregnant. Then when you add in frozen sperm, it becomes even more amazing. I am sure it can be frustrating though to know that you are perfectly healthy and it isn't happening as quickly as you would like. 

Tomorrow morning we go to the "bank" at 8am to have them thaw the specimen. Then we go next door to the doctor for the IUI at 9am. Hope the timing is right...



alicatt said:


> kandd said:
> 
> 
> Hi Alicatt,
> 
> Sounds like you are ready to go, just waiting on the right sperm to come along:) Great to hear you have had all of the tests and things look good. I still have not had all of the tests, so hoping this works and I won't have to.
> 
> I triggered lastnight and will be going in for the IUI tomorrow morning. Where are you at in this cycle?
> 
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Yep, all tests done, and I'm perfectly healthy. I was ovulating on my own for months before I even started trying, and my 7DPO P4 is perfect too, lining great, tubes clear, and ovarian reserve awesome. I've only ever tried 2 months in my life to get pregnant (the past 2), so we really don't know if I have any unexplained fertility.

My FS said specifically that if using donor sperm he prefers to do double IUIs because of the lower sperm counts, motility and lifespan of frozen sperm. So that is what I did the first month, I would have done 2 this past month but I was travelling and wasn't sure I would even get 1 IUI in at all. I am doing a double again this month.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

This will be my third IUI cycle, I guess technically it will be my 4th and 5th IUI, hehe. I have found a really awesome :spermy: but alas no BFP yet. I'm on CD 5-6 (I got my period at midnight). I've been taking Gonal F now for 3 days, go back on Friday for another ultrasound/bloodwork. Then again Tuesday. They will adjust the dose of the Gonal F if necessary and I should be triggered sometime next week. I can't wait until then!!!

How about you? You must be close to your IUI, didn't you say it was on Thursday?[/QUOTE]


----------



## alicatt

kandd said:


> What is Gonal F? If you have only tried twice then I am sure it will work soon. When you really look at the data on pregnancy in humans, it truly is amazing that so many people get pregnant. Then when you add in frozen sperm, it becomes even more amazing. I am sure it can be frustrating though to know that you are perfectly healthy and it isn't happening as quickly as you would like.
> 
> Tomorrow morning we go to the "bank" at 8am to have them thaw the specimen. Then we go next door to the doctor for the IUI at 9am. Hope the timing is right...

Gonal F is a form of FSH and is given by injection. It stimulates the ovaries to produce more healthy follicles, so 2-4 instead of only 1. This upps your chances of getting pregnant, but you could also have multiples. It seems to have a better success rate then clomid/femara, or without meds at all. 

Have you found it difficult to figure out what your chances are? It seems like the majority of the data out there about women doing IUI and IVF is for women/couples that have fertility issues. Whereas you and I are just missing a male to give us sperm! There isn't really anything wrong with us other than the fact that we need sperm! So I wonder if our odds are more like those of a normal couple? But then again, most only do one IUI whereas a couple would have sex several times while they were fertile. I just don't know. Last night I was looking at some studies that said that if you don't get pregnant with IUI and Gonal F in the first 2 months, then you need to move on to IVF as the success rate drops off to like 2% after the first 2 months. However the first 2 months it is like 20-30%, which is about what it is for normal couples that are trying to conceive. Who knows, all I know is that I really hope this works!!!

Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes as planned :) Do you ever feel your O? If so, then that would help you pinpoint when you O'd vs. when the sperm were inserted. I hope it works this time!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Hi Ladies - 

I had my IUI yesterday morning, and am now in the dreaded tww. This is my second IUI and the timing was again an issue for us, just like the last time. Last month I had 3 mature follicles (21, 19 and 15) on CD11, so I triggered that night and had the IUI 36 hours later but I could swear I ovulated 12 hours after the trigger - I had awful ovulation pains, the ewcm, and the bloated feeling that is hard to miss, those of you who can feel yourselves ovulate know what I'm talking about. This cycle I was at the CD9 u/s and they said that I have only one follicle this time, but it was at 21 already, so I had to trigger that night. As a result, my IUI was on CD10, at about 18 hours after the trigger, b/c they wanted to make sure that we didn't miss the window like last time. Problem is, now it's 36 hours after the trigger, and I'm still not sure that I ovulated - the trigger throws off the OPT, and since we bd-ed last night (as a chaser to the IUI) I can't tell if I have any ewcm (sorry if tmi!!). Ughhh, so confusing! I'm not holding out hope for this cycle though - w/only one follicle and this messed up timing, our chances are slim to none.


----------



## Laura R

Hey there,

August will be my first go at IUI as well. I will be taking Chlomid to assist and had tried just taking Chlomid about 6 months ago with no success. I'm quite nervous but trying to eat well and stay away from all the foods and drinks I've read aren't good for you. I am also going to see a Naturopath to start some acupuncture. I really hope it works and does for everyone else here too! :thumbup:


----------



## loubun17

Hi Laura - welcome:flower: I am on clomid as well - 50 mgs on days 3-7. I have been responding well so they are keeping me on it. I am on IUI #3. I do think the first one was the hardest - just the anticipation. The procedure is a piece of cake! Let me assure you! GL and hopefully you will be one and done!

KBrian - I will join you in the 2ww. Let's keep each other saine!

I had IUI#3 today. 2 follicles which isn't as good as the previous 2 where I had 3 biggies each time... but those didn't work so who knows!! one was 27 :thumbup: the other was almost at 17 but she said that will most def mature enough to produce an egg. Linig was 9.9 so good there. Hubs #'s are off the charts. Feeling hopeful but trying not to get ahead of myself... no guarentees, right!


----------



## loubun17

Oh and Jenny - went to Farmington today.. they moved all the inseminations there for today for some reason. Had the best Doc ever.. forget her name but she was SO optomistic, So nice and supportive. She answered all my questions, such a cool doc. Anyway, everyone there is super nice. I would prefer to go there than Hartford now! Even my hubs had a better exp.


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday morning, and am now in the dreaded tww. This is my second IUI and the timing was again an issue for us, just like the last time. Last month I had 3 mature follicles (21, 19 and 15) on CD11, so I triggered that night and had the IUI 36 hours later but I could swear I ovulated 12 hours after the trigger - I had awful ovulation pains, the ewcm, and the bloated feeling that is hard to miss, those of you who can feel yourselves ovulate know what I'm talking about. This cycle I was at the CD9 u/s and they said that I have only one follicle this time, but it was at 21 already, so I had to trigger that night. As a result, my IUI was on CD10, at about 18 hours after the trigger, b/c they wanted to make sure that we didn't miss the window like last time. Problem is, now it's 36 hours after the trigger, and I'm still not sure that I ovulated - the trigger throws off the OPT, and since we bd-ed last night (as a chaser to the IUI) I can't tell if I have any ewcm (sorry if tmi!!). Ughhh, so confusing! I'm not holding out hope for this cycle though - w/only one follicle and this messed up timing, our chances are slim to none.

OMG! KBrain3377 this is exactly what happened to me the past 2 cycles. I am positive I ended up O'ing 12 hours after the trigger, for the first one, and that was a double so I ended up doing 1 IUI 12 hours after I O'd and then a second one 24 hours after that. So maddening! Then this past month in anticipation of this happening, we triggered and did the IUI at the same time, but then I didn't O for the full 36 hours, and that one I only did 1 IUI. At least you were able to BD in case! I am using frozen donor sperm, and don't have that option. This month we are doing 2 IUIs again, and I am going to do 1 IUI at the time of the trigger and then the second one the following day. I think that will be my best chance of hitting the darn window!

I really hope that you didn't miss the window, and it really only takes 1 nice egg. Fingers Crossed and best of luck as you enter the 2WW! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

Laura R said:


> Hey there,
> 
> August will be my first go at IUI as well. I will be taking Chlomid to assist and had tried just taking Chlomid about 6 months ago with no success. I'm quite nervous but trying to eat well and stay away from all the foods and drinks I've read aren't good for you. I am also going to see a Naturopath to start some acupuncture. I really hope it works and does for everyone else here too! :thumbup:

Welcome Laura, Best of luck with your IUI this month! I tried Clomid, but didn't have much luck with it. I had 2 follies, but one turned into a cyst instead, as it was still there when I started the next cycle. I'm prone to cysts though, so it doesn't surprise me that I got one.

I'm interested in the acupuncture, and how it works. Please let us know!

Best of luck this month, I have my fingers crossed for you!

:hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

KBrain3377 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday morning, and am now in the dreaded tww. This is my second IUI and the timing was again an issue for us, just like the last time. Last month I had 3 mature follicles (21, 19 and 15) on CD11, so I triggered that night and had the IUI 36 hours later but I could swear I ovulated 12 hours after the trigger - I had awful ovulation pains, the ewcm, and the bloated feeling that is hard to miss, those of you who can feel yourselves ovulate know what I'm talking about. This cycle I was at the CD9 u/s and they said that I have only one follicle this time, but it was at 21 already, so I had to trigger that night. As a result, my IUI was on CD10, at about 18 hours after the trigger, b/c they wanted to make sure that we didn't miss the window like last time. Problem is, now it's 36 hours after the trigger, and I'm still not sure that I ovulated - the trigger throws off the OPT, and since we bd-ed last night (as a chaser to the IUI) I can't tell if I have any ewcm (sorry if tmi!!). Ughhh, so confusing! I'm not holding out hope for this cycle though - w/only one follicle and this messed up timing, our chances are slim to none.


Goodluck!! I am 1dpiui so im dreading the TWW. It sounds like you did O. You probably didnt feel it because you only had one egg instead of three. Even with the first IUI you think you O 12 hours after your eggs live 12-26 hours approx so you should be fine. I think you will be okay this time :) Baby dust to you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

loubun17 said:


> Hi Laura - welcome:flower: I am on clomid as well - 50 mgs on days 3-7. I have been responding well so they are keeping me on it. I am on IUI #3. I do think the first one was the hardest - just the anticipation. The procedure is a piece of cake! Let me assure you! GL and hopefully you will be one and done!
> 
> KBrian - I will join you in the 2ww. Let's keep each other saine!
> 
> I had IUI#3 today. 2 follicles which isn't as good as the previous 2 where I had 3 biggies each time... but those didn't work so who knows!! one was 27 :thumbup: the other was almost at 17 but she said that will most def mature enough to produce an egg. Linig was 9.9 so good there. Hubs #'s are off the charts. Feeling hopeful but trying not to get ahead of myself... no guarentees, right!

Goodluck!! Looks like there are three of us that are just starting the TWW. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## kandd

Thanks for the info on Gonal F. I have certainly heard of FSH, I guess I had just never heard the other name. 

I do struggle to find situation-specific numbers regarding success rates. The highest I have seen is 20% chance each cycle (if everything else is in place). Even on the high end, I don't like the chances! I have a good sized group of friends who have gone through the same process as my partner and I, and they had varying experiences too. I had one get pregnant with no assistance on the second try, but I also had another couple who went through every step until they were successful on their second IVF cycle. It seems like the experiences just in my immediate social circle are highly varied, so maybe the data doesn't tell us much other than, who the hell knows when it will happen? Ha.


Had my IUI this morning. Will go for a progesterone test in a week. I don't think I ever feel my O? Would I know it if I did? I have been very crampy for the last few days and continue to be today. Any idea if thats normal?

[/QUOTE]

Gonal F is a form of FSH and is given by injection. It stimulates the ovaries to produce more healthy follicles, so 2-4 instead of only 1. This upps your chances of getting pregnant, but you could also have multiples. It seems to have a better success rate then clomid/femara, or without meds at all. 

Have you found it difficult to figure out what your chances are? It seems like the majority of the data out there about women doing IUI and IVF is for women/couples that have fertility issues. Whereas you and I are just missing a male to give us sperm! There isn't really anything wrong with us other than the fact that we need sperm! So I wonder if our odds are more like those of a normal couple? But then again, most only do one IUI whereas a couple would have sex several times while they were fertile. I just don't know. Last night I was looking at some studies that said that if you don't get pregnant with IUI and Gonal F in the first 2 months, then you need to move on to IVF as the success rate drops off to like 2% after the first 2 months. However the first 2 months it is like 20-30%, which is about what it is for normal couples that are trying to conceive. Who knows, all I know is that I really hope this works!!!

Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes as planned :) Do you ever feel your O? If so, then that would help you pinpoint when you O'd vs. when the sperm were inserted. I hope it works this time!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - I got my LH surge this morning, so we'll be going in tomorrow AM for the IUI. My hubby gave a sample early this week to freeze (we've been mixing fresh and frozen samples for the IUI) and the total motile count was less than 2 million :growlmad: I'm hoping the fresh tomorrow will help compensate, but it isn't a great start and has made DH pretty depressed. 

I'll just be glad to ovulate since I feel like I'm going to burst! We aren't monitored, but we had 3 mature follicles last time, and some smaller ones that were close on Clomid. I'll be very happy to not be on Clomid any more!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi everyone :wave:

Ugh! So, it's CD 10 and I got a +OPK this morning (yes, I use fmu, shoot me;)). My darn FS insisted I didn't do any monitoring until CD 11, even though I expressed concern that I would likely react well to meds.

I called this morning and they had me immediately come in for u/s and bloodwork. I have one 23 mm follicle. We are waiting for bloodwork to tell whether or not I have already ovulated and cannot do the IUI. Otherwise, trigger is tonight.

The good news is that we bd'd last night!

What do you guys think?


----------



## MissyinPA

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Ugh! So, it's CD 10 and I got a +OPK this morning (yes, I use fmu, shoot me;)). My darn FS insisted I didn't do any monitoring until CD 11, even though I expressed concern that I would likely react well to meds.
> 
> I called this morning and they had me immediately come in for u/s and bloodwork. I have one 23 mm follicle. We are waiting for bloodwork to tell whether or not I have already ovulated and cannot do the IUI. Otherwise, trigger is tonight.
> 
> The good news is that we bd'd last night!
> 
> What do you guys think?

23mm sounds like a very good size and the bd'ing previously could only help. 

Good luck with the blood work and hopefully you can trigger and get your IUI done!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks for the info on Gonal F. I have certainly heard of FSH, I guess I had just never heard the other name. 

I do struggle to find situation-specific numbers regarding success rates. The highest I have seen is 20% chance each cycle (if everything else is in place). Even on the high end, I don't like the chances! I have a good sized group of friends who have gone through the same process as my partner and I, and they had varying experiences too. I had one get pregnant with no assistance on the second try, but I also had another couple who went through every step until they were successful on their second IVF cycle. It seems like the experiences just in my immediate social circle are highly varied, so maybe the data doesn't tell us much other than, who the hell knows when it will happen? Ha.


Had my IUI this morning. Will go for a progesterone test in a week. I don't think I ever feel my O? Would I know it if I did? I have been very crampy for the last few days and continue to be today. Any idea if thats normal?

_*I was on birth control for many years, but at 35 I stopped taking it, and the first month after that, I had excruciating pain on my right ovary. It was so bad I went to the ER thinking I had a cyst that was rupturing or something. The Dr's did all sorts of tests, and checked out my ovaries, and in the end told me I was ovulating!  I guess after 17 years of having it suppressed I really felt that one! LOL. After that they haven't been nearly as painful, but I usually can still feel it. For me, I get the EWCM the day before and the day of, and then I usually get this shooting pain on one side. It doesn't last long, usually only about 10-20 minutes and then its done. 

As for your cramping, I wonder if the trigger shot has contributed to the cramping? I have had some cramping due to the IUI, as my cervix does not like the intrusion! Otherwise, I don't usually cramp until after I ovulate, and then I seem to cramp almost daily until AF arrives.

So you are now officially in the 2WW!! Congrats, and I hope it ends with a BFP *_


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Ugh! So, it's CD 10 and I got a +OPK this morning (yes, I use fmu, shoot me;)). My darn FS insisted I didn't do any monitoring until CD 11, even though I expressed concern that I would likely react well to meds.
> 
> I called this morning and they had me immediately come in for u/s and bloodwork. I have one 23 mm follicle. We are waiting for bloodwork to tell whether or not I have already ovulated and cannot do the IUI. Otherwise, trigger is tonight.
> 
> The good news is that we bd'd last night!
> 
> What do you guys think?

Definitely a good thing that you bd'd last night! If they were able to see the follicle, and it wasn't collapsing, then I think you should be fine. Apparently they can see it deflating if they are good at reading the US. Picture a water balloon that is nice and full, and then think if it had a slow leak. As the fluid was leaking out, it would no longer be nice and round. They can see this on the US. So I think you should be OK for an IUI, but I would do it soon!!

:hug: :dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Welcome to all the newbies and :babydust: to all those who have already had their August IUI!

Lou- they are so super nice in Farmington, I have heard so many good things from anyone who has gone there. FX for you!

FirstTry- I agree with all the other ladies, that follie sounds good! Keep us posted!

AFM- I had a big temp drop yesterday (below coverline) but then a small temp rise (just above the cover line) so who knows. I just want AF :witch: to show so I can start the clomid!


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday morning, and am now in the dreaded tww. This is my second IUI and the timing was again an issue for us, just like the last time. Last month I had 3 mature follicles (21, 19 and 15) on CD11, so I triggered that night and had the IUI 36 hours later but I could swear I ovulated 12 hours after the trigger - I had awful ovulation pains, the ewcm, and the bloated feeling that is hard to miss, those of you who can feel yourselves ovulate know what I'm talking about. This cycle I was at the CD9 u/s and they said that I have only one follicle this time, but it was at 21 already, so I had to trigger that night. As a result, my IUI was on CD10, at about 18 hours after the trigger, b/c they wanted to make sure that we didn't miss the window like last time. Problem is, now it's 36 hours after the trigger, and I'm still not sure that I ovulated - the trigger throws off the OPT, and since we bd-ed last night (as a chaser to the IUI) I can't tell if I have any ewcm (sorry if tmi!!). Ughhh, so confusing! I'm not holding out hope for this cycle though - w/only one follicle and this messed up timing, our chances are slim to none.
> 
> 
> Goodluck!! I am 1dpiui so im dreading the TWW. It sounds like you did O. You probably didnt feel it because you only had one egg instead of three. Even with the first IUI you think you O 12 hours after your eggs live 12-26 hours approx so you should be fine. I think you will be okay this time :) Baby dust to you!Click to expand...


Thanks Sweetness, I'm excited to have company in my tww! I hope that we got the window, but who knows? I do think that if I did ovulate, which having the trigger shot you'd think that was a given, then it was later than last time, so I should be counting the tww from about 48 hours post the trigger, not when I had the IUI (which was at 18 hours past trigger). UGH, grrrr, it's so annoying! All this counting, all this waiting, all this is just crap. Sorry gals, just need to vent sometimes!


----------



## KBrain3377

FirstTry said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Ugh! So, it's CD 10 and I got a +OPK this morning (yes, I use fmu, shoot me;)). My darn FS insisted I didn't do any monitoring until CD 11, even though I expressed concern that I would likely react well to meds.
> 
> I called this morning and they had me immediately come in for u/s and bloodwork. I have one 23 mm follicle. We are waiting for bloodwork to tell whether or not I have already ovulated and cannot do the IUI. Otherwise, trigger is tonight.
> 
> The good news is that we bd'd last night!
> 
> What do you guys think?

Welcome FirstTry! This cycle I also responded too well to Femara and had a 21 follicle at CD9. Crazy! I hope that your blood work comes back indicating you can still do the IUI, but at least you did bd so you're really covering your bases. Fingers x-ed for you!


----------



## KBrain3377

loubun17 said:


> Hi Laura - welcome:flower: I am on clomid as well - 50 mgs on days 3-7. I have been responding well so they are keeping me on it. I am on IUI #3. I do think the first one was the hardest - just the anticipation. The procedure is a piece of cake! Let me assure you! GL and hopefully you will be one and done!
> 
> KBrian - I will join you in the 2ww. Let's keep each other saine!
> 
> I had IUI#3 today. 2 follicles which isn't as good as the previous 2 where I had 3 biggies each time... but those didn't work so who knows!! one was 27 :thumbup: the other was almost at 17 but she said that will most def mature enough to produce an egg. Linig was 9.9 so good there. Hubs #'s are off the charts. Feeling hopeful but trying not to get ahead of myself... no guarentees, right!

Those follicles sounds great, and your lining is perfect, so I'm thinking this is your month! Let's try to not go mad in the next two weeks. Lucky for me, I ran out of the ic pts - except for ONE, so I have no choice but to wait it out! I refuse to spend major money on the expensive store ones, so its either the ics or nothing, and this cycle I'm trying to curb pos addiction and not letting myself purchase any more. Of course there is always the dollar store........:wacko:


----------



## KBrain3377

I hear you Alicatt - this is just maddening! You'd think that if they can put men in space and cure many types of cancer they could figure out a way to pinpoint ovulation exactly! Oh well, the guessing game continues. The best of luck to you this month as well, we're all here for support.


----------



## Aisak

i'll be joining you ladies here...IUI #1 was a BFN. IUI #2 should be in the next couple days...


----------



## mrsjennyg

Aisak said:


> i'll be joining you ladies here...IUI #1 was a BFN. IUI #2 should be in the next couple days...


Welcome Aisak! I'm sorry you have to join but happy to be goin through this with you :)


----------



## FirstTry

The latest...

What they thought was a 22.6 mm follicle was actually a cyst. I have 4 follicles that are between 10.5 and 13.6 mm. So, we're letting them grow a few more days. I think this is better, so yay!

All that panic for nothing, though not sure why the +OPK.

I hope everyone's day is going well.


----------



## LGRJWR

Today marks CD1 for me so I go in for b/w tommorrow and start letrozole Saturday. Scheduled u/s for the 13th. Excited and nervous! Since this is my first time I was wondering how soon after the u/s do you usually have the iui done?


----------



## TTCisapain

Well, started spotting just once yesterday at 10DPIUI and got a BFN today ... need to take another preg test tomorrow and if still BFN will stop prog and wait for AF to arrive. I will be on a natural cycle more than likely this month b/c I wont be able to do a b/l u/s since we are heading out on vacation. I am looking at the bright side I think, I can relax and have a few pina coladas at the beach =)


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Well, started spotting just once yesterday at 10DPIUI and got a BFN today ... need to take another preg test tomorrow and if still BFN will stop prog and wait for AF to arrive. I will be on a natural cycle more than likely this month b/c I wont be able to do a b/l u/s since we are heading out on vacation. I am looking at the bright side I think, I can relax and have a few pina coladas at the beach =)

So sorry to hear that it was a negative but like everyone says, your not out until AF shows!! :hugs:


----------



## LoveMrsP

wow theres been so many iui's baby dust to everyone!!! i hope we are all lucky!!!! I had my bloods today and they told me to do and opk tomoz morning if its a positive then call up and go from there if its not then more bloods on sunday soo Im thinking my iui will either be tuesday or wednesday?? maybe?? anyways im sooo excited im so over injecting i keep bruising myself!!! xoxoxox baby dust baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi Ladies - joining you if you don't mind. I am 33 (soon to be 34) diagnosed with borderline FSH (10) and a lutuel phase defect (lining is more than 2 days out of phase) Been TTC for over 2 years with 2 chemical pregnancies off of Clomid (100 MG) - This will be my first round of injectables with double IUI. I started 100 units of Gonal last night (CD4) - plan is to start orgulatron in a week or so and then a trigger. Will use progesterone and estrogen during 2 WW . Have been pretty anxious lately about the shots - not so much the pain as it didn't really hurt - just the entire process. I am hoping this is our month for one that sticks - my FSH isn't going any lower. Started at 9 last year and this year both Day 3 results were 10 - Dr says no time to waste so here we are starting the injectables. Baby dust to all!


----------



## FirstTry

LGRJWR said:


> Today marks CD1 for me so I go in for b/w tommorrow and start letrozole Saturday. Scheduled u/s for the 13th. Excited and nervous! Since this is my first time I was wondering how soon after the u/s do you usually have the iui done?

My understanding is if your follicle(s) are big enough as shown on u/s, you will trigger that night and have the IUI two days later. But if they need more time to grow, they may give you and extra day or two and another u/s before you trigger.

This is my first IUI cycle too. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## krunnin

Hello,

This is my first time on the boards so I'm sorry if my format or abbreviations aren't right.

I had my first IUI yesterday and I am so nervous! I've been married a year and a half; we started talking about having children a year ago when I received an email from my mother with her health history saying she went through menopause at 42. That kind of fast tracked our trying. I went right to the OBGYN and was diagnosed with POF. Then went to fertility clinic to begin trying. First month I had a cyst. Month 2 was put on letrozole which did not work. I travel for work so had to travel for month 3 and 4. Month 5 brought another cyst and this month finally was able to go through a cycle with follitism. 

I started injectibles:
Day 3 to 6 150 gonal f
7-10 225 gonal f
11-17 225 gonal f and menopur
17-18 300 gonal and menopur
19-ovidrel
IUI day 21. 

I had 2 follicles mature enough. IUI day my husband had lower sperm count than when initially tested-6million. His morphology is also abnormal. Day 17 I also learned I had ademyoma where the uterine lining bleeds into the muscle. It seems kind of like fibroids. I've never had any trouble with my cycles but this could make implantation difficult.

After the IUI yesterday, I stayed on the couch all day-I think all these days of injectibles and then finally being able to go through a cycle really took it out of me. Today, my back is killing me-could be the combination of the IUI and just sitting too much. 

DH doesn't really understand the emotional toll this all takes. 

I'm trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## jen1019

LoveMrsP said:


> wow theres been so many iui's baby dust to everyone!!! i hope we are all lucky!!!! I had my bloods today and they told me to do and opk tomoz morning if its a positive then call up and go from there if its not then more bloods on sunday soo Im thinking my iui will either be tuesday or wednesday?? maybe?? anyways im sooo excited im so over injecting i keep bruising myself!!! xoxoxox baby dust baby dust!!!!!!

It sounds like you and I might have our IUI around the same time. I went for a midcycle ultrasound, and I'm not ready. Biggest follie is only 12 and lining is too thin. I go back for a repeat ultrasound Tuesday, so IUI will likely be Wednesday, or Thursday.



Stillwait78 said:


> Hi Ladies - joining you if you don't mind. I am 33 (soon to be 34) diagnosed with borderline FSH (10) and a lutuel phase defect (lining is more than 2 days out of phase) Been TTC for over 2 years with 2 chemical pregnancies off of Clomid (100 MG) - This will be my first round of injectables with double IUI. I started 100 units of Gonal last night (CD4) - plan is to start orgulatron in a week or so and then a trigger. Will use progesterone and estrogen during 2 WW . Have been pretty anxious lately about the shots - not so much the pain as it didn't really hurt - just the entire process. I am hoping this is our month for one that sticks - my FSH isn't going any lower. Started at 9 last year and this year both Day 3 results were 10 - Dr says no time to waste so here we are starting the injectables. Baby dust to all!

Welcome and good luck! Sorry to hear about your two chemical pregnancies :( If this cycle of Clomid doesn't do the trick, we will be changing medications. I am thinking he will put us on injectables and I am a bit worried about it. Pain wise, side affects, the whole process. Fingers crossed for you!



FirstTry said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Today marks CD1 for me so I go in for b/w tommorrow and start letrozole Saturday. Scheduled u/s for the 13th. Excited and nervous! Since this is my first time I was wondering how soon after the u/s do you usually have the iui done?
> 
> My understanding is if your follicle(s) are big enough as shown on u/s, you will trigger that night and have the IUI two days later. But if they need more time to grow, they may give you and extra day or two and another u/s before you trigger.
> 
> This is my first IUI cycle too. Welcome and good luck!Click to expand...

It all depends on the ultrasound. This is my second IUI, and I went for midcycle on day 11 both cycles (today is day 11). Both times the follies haven't been close to mature yet. I go back on CD15 for a repeat ultrasound. I should be ready to trigger by then. I usually ovulate naturally around CD16 so the timing seems right. Good luck on your first IUI!



krunnin said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time on the boards so I'm sorry if my format or abbreviations aren't right.
> 
> I had my first IUI yesterday and I am so nervous! I've been married a year and a half; we started talking about having children a year ago when I received an email from my mother with her health history saying she went through menopause at 42. That kind of fast tracked our trying. I went right to the OBGYN and was diagnosed with POF. Then went to fertility clinic to begin trying. First month I had a cyst. Month 2 was put on letrozole which did not work. I travel for work so had to travel for month 3 and 4. Month 5 brought another cyst and this month finally was able to go through a cycle with follitism.
> 
> I started injectibles:
> Day 3 to 6 150 gonal f
> 7-10 225 gonal f
> 11-17 225 gonal f and menopur
> 17-18 300 gonal and menopur
> 19-ovidrel
> IUI day 21.
> 
> I had 2 follicles mature enough. IUI day my husband had lower sperm count than when initially tested-6million. His morphology is also abnormal. Day 17 I also learned I had ademyoma where the uterine lining bleeds into the muscle. It seems kind of like fibroids. I've never had any trouble with my cycles but this could make implantation difficult.
> 
> After the IUI yesterday, I stayed on the couch all day-I think all these days of injectibles and then finally being able to go through a cycle really took it out of me. Today, my back is killing me-could be the combination of the IUI and just sitting too much.
> 
> DH doesn't really understand the emotional toll this all takes.
> 
> I'm trying to stay hopeful!

Good luck with your IUI. My DH has gotten better about understanding... he complained about not knowing about the day of the IUI til the last minute the other day. And I was like, really? Do you understand how many appointments *i* have? You need to be there one day... and I do all the phone calls, coordinating... blah. Like I said, most of the time he's great because he wants this too... I think it's hard on him too and sometimes he just doesn't know how to talk about it. Ya know? :hugs: Hang in there. You are not alone!


----------



## krunnin

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## KBrain3377

UGH I just don't understand this! So last night I finally got a positive OPK - that's TWO days AFTER my IUI!!!!! Not sure what's going on w/my body. I know that triggers can sometimes effect the opk readings, but mine have been all negative until last night, so I'm pretty much believing it. On Monday morning my one follicle was 21 and that was why they decided to do the IUI on Tuesday, the following morning. How can I not have ovulated for two more days, when the trigger was Monday night? We've been bd-ing like crazy (dh is a happy camper) but I have absolutely no hope for this cycle, I wish it would be over already.


----------



## mrsjennyg

krunnin said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time on the boards so I'm sorry if my format or abbreviations aren't right.
> 
> I had my first IUI yesterday and I am so nervous! I've been married a year and a half; we started talking about having children a year ago when I received an email from my mother with her health history saying she went through menopause at 42. That kind of fast tracked our trying. I went right to the OBGYN and was diagnosed with POF. Then went to fertility clinic to begin trying. First month I had a cyst. Month 2 was put on letrozole which did not work. I travel for work so had to travel for month 3 and 4. Month 5 brought another cyst and this month finally was able to go through a cycle with follitism.
> 
> I started injectibles:
> Day 3 to 6 150 gonal f
> 7-10 225 gonal f
> 11-17 225 gonal f and menopur
> 17-18 300 gonal and menopur
> 19-ovidrel
> IUI day 21.
> 
> I had 2 follicles mature enough. IUI day my husband had lower sperm count than when initially tested-6million. His morphology is also abnormal. Day 17 I also learned I had ademyoma where the uterine lining bleeds into the muscle. It seems kind of like fibroids. I've never had any trouble with my cycles but this could make implantation difficult.
> 
> After the IUI yesterday, I stayed on the couch all day-I think all these days of injectibles and then finally being able to go through a cycle really took it out of me. Today, my back is killing me-could be the combination of the IUI and just sitting too much.
> 
> DH doesn't really understand the emotional toll this all takes.
> 
> I'm trying to stay hopeful!

Hi Krunnin- welcome! This is a great site with a lot of information- even if you just read and don't post you learn so much. I have been on other sites where the tone is a lot different...here everyone is very nice and there are no "dumb questions." We're going this together and it's a learning process for all!
As far as your DH- well I think we can all sympathize with that! My DH doesn't get it all the time either. He got a little better when we both went to the specialist and he heard from a doctor about what is going on- vs from me. Haha
Fingers crossed for you and keep us posted!


----------



## Stillwait78

KBrain3377 said:


> UGH I just don't understand this! So last night I finally got a positive OPK - that's TWO days AFTER my IUI!!!!! Not sure what's going on w/my body. I know that triggers can sometimes effect the opk readings, but mine have been all negative until last night, so I'm pretty much believing it. On Monday morning my one follicle was 21 and that was why they decided to do the IUI on Tuesday, the following morning. How can I not have ovulated for two more days, when the trigger was Monday night? We've been bd-ing like crazy (dh is a happy camper) but I have absolutely no hope for this cycle, I wish it would be over already.

OPK's pick up HCG, which is what your trigger contained, So it is very likely that the trigger caused the positive result. Hope this helps


----------



## dnlfinker

Hello , 
I am new to this forum this year. Last year I was in the second Trimester Section after loosing my baby girl at 19 weeks

I had iui 7 days ago but now got no symptoms at all. for the first 5 days I had cramping , pinching in the boobs, and other symptoms. 

Waiting to test on 9dpo but I think I will get a negative. I tested 6dpo and it was slightly positive , a very faint line ( i think its due to ovidrel trigger shot)

Natalie


----------



## KBrain3377

Stillwait78 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> UGH I just don't understand this! So last night I finally got a positive OPK - that's TWO days AFTER my IUI!!!!! Not sure what's going on w/my body. I know that triggers can sometimes effect the opk readings, but mine have been all negative until last night, so I'm pretty much believing it. On Monday morning my one follicle was 21 and that was why they decided to do the IUI on Tuesday, the following morning. How can I not have ovulated for two more days, when the trigger was Monday night? We've been bd-ing like crazy (dh is a happy camper) but I have absolutely no hope for this cycle, I wish it would be over already.
> 
> OPK's pick up HCG, which is what your trigger contained, So it is very likely that the trigger caused the positive result. Hope this helpsClick to expand...

Thanks StillWait - I have heard that to be true - so basically there is no way to test when you're ovulating if you triggered... that sucks. :wacko:


----------



## KBrain3377

dnlfinker said:


> Hello ,
> I am new to this forum this year. Last year I was in the second Trimester Section after loosing my baby girl at 19 weeks
> 
> I had iui 7 days ago but now got no symptoms at all. for the first 5 days I had cramping , pinching in the boobs, and other symptoms.
> 
> Waiting to test on 9dpo but I think I will get a negative. I tested 6dpo and it was slightly positive , a very faint line ( i think its due to ovidrel trigger shot)
> 
> Natalie

Hi Natalie and welcome! So sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, I can't imagine the pain. Hopefully this thread will be lucky for you!


----------



## dnlfinker

HI KBrain3377, 

what was your dose of femara and what was the timing like of the first two
iui? did you get the trigger shot as well? Looking forward to hearing some feedbacks
Natalie





> dnlfinker said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,
> I am new to this forum this year. Last year I was in the second Trimester Section after loosing my baby girl at 19 weeks
> 
> I had iui 7 days ago but now got no symptoms at all. for the first 5 days I had cramping , pinching in the boobs, and other symptoms.
> 
> Waiting to test on 9dpo but I think I will get a negative. I tested 6dpo and it was slightly positive , a very faint line ( i think its due to ovidrel trigger shot)
> 
> Natalie
> 
> Hi Natalie and welcome! So sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, I can't imagine the pain. Hopefully this thread will be lucky for you!Click to expand...


----------



## KBrain3377

dnlfinker said:


> HI KBrain3377,
> 
> what was your dose of femara and what was the timing like of the first two
> iui? did you get the trigger shot as well? Looking forward to hearing some feedbacks
> Natalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnlfinker said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,
> I am new to this forum this year. Last year I was in the second Trimester Section after loosing my baby girl at 19 weeks
> 
> I had iui 7 days ago but now got no symptoms at all. for the first 5 days I had cramping , pinching in the boobs, and other symptoms.
> 
> Waiting to test on 9dpo but I think I will get a negative. I tested 6dpo and it was slightly positive , a very faint line ( i think its due to ovidrel trigger shot)
> 
> Natalie
> 
> Hi Natalie and welcome! So sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, I can't imagine the pain. Hopefully this thread will be lucky for you!Click to expand...Click to expand...


My femara dose was 5mg (2 pills) a day for days 3-8, then Menopur injections for a couple of days until the follicles are mature. Last cycle I did 3 days of the Menopur (150mg) before my follicles were mature and I was told to trigger that night. This cycle I only did one day of Menopur and then on CD9 u/s I was told to trigger that night since one follicle was at 21. Last cycle I'm pretty sure I ovulated before the IUI (IUI was 36 hours after the trigger, I'm pretty sure I O-ed 12 to 20 hours after the trigger). This cycle again the timing was all screwed up, since they scheduled the IUI about 16 hours after the trigger, to not miss O like last time, but I think I O-ed 2 days later. It's very frustrating! As it stands now, I don't know how many dpo I am. How was your timing this cycle?


----------



## Stillwait78

KBrain3377 said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> UGH I just don't understand this! So last night I finally got a positive OPK - that's TWO days AFTER my IUI!!!!! Not sure what's going on w/my body. I know that triggers can sometimes effect the opk readings, but mine have been all negative until last night, so I'm pretty much believing it. On Monday morning my one follicle was 21 and that was why they decided to do the IUI on Tuesday, the following morning. How can I not have ovulated for two more days, when the trigger was Monday night? We've been bd-ing like crazy (dh is a happy camper) but I have absolutely no hope for this cycle, I wish it would be over already.
> 
> OPK's pick up HCG, which is what your trigger contained, So it is very likely that the trigger caused the positive result. Hope this helpsClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks StillWait - I have heard that to be true - so basically there is no way to test when you're ovulating if you triggered... that sucks. :wacko:Click to expand...

If you triggered than you likely ovulated the day or 2 after even without an LH surge (tested on OPKs) - if you were on any other meds like ogulatran you wouldn't have a surge either - as it suppresses LH to make sure you do not ovulate early. Here's hoping for your BFP!


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies! Positive OPK this afternoon so we're headed in tomorrow morning for IUI #2.

My OPKs went from zero to sixty this time around. Without clomid, they would start to get darker and darker as i approached ovulation. i tested yesterday - barely visible line. Same thing this morning. Tested this afternoon and the line was darker than the control! Which is reassuring; last month i obsessed about whether or not it was positive, peering and comparing the two lines. 

Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well! I had a question maybe you guys could answer. Why do some docs have you start progesterone one day after the iui and others have you wait for three days?


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well! I had a question maybe you guys could answer. Why do some docs have you start progesterone one day after the iui and others have you wait for three days?

Sweetness, I don't have an answer for you. My Doctor 2 months ago just put me on it without even determining if I needed it. I believe he started me on the day after my last IUI (I did 2 that month). I hated it as he had me on Crinone, and it was so disgusting, bleh. So last month I had them test me 7DPO to see what my progesterone was doing on its own, and I had a nice strong P4 result. I guess they just have their own ways of doing things. I wouldn't worry too much about what day you start, as long as your P4 level is in the 20-50 range by 7DPO so that you have enough in your system to sustain the little bean.


----------



## alicatt

So many IUIs out there it is hard to keep track of everyone!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! 

KBrain3377 - try not to stress about it too much, I'm sure that is easier said then done! Your last 2 cycles have sounded so much like mine! Very frustrating I know. Have you thought about doing a double IUI? I know it is more expensive, but you might get a better shot if you were to IUI/trigger/IUI I guess it depends on your DH and whether he has a high enough sperm count/motility to do 2 in a row, and also on your finances. Maybe this month will be your month and you won't have to do another!! GL and FX'd

AFM - I had my CD7 US and blood work done today, and my 2 7mm follicles had not grown at all since CD3! :saywhat: I've been injecting myself with 75 iu of Gonal F too. The FS added Menopur to my daily injection regimen today for 5 days. Let's hope that they start to grow soon!!! As it stands now, I'll be going back in on Wednesday to see how I did, and hopefully we will be good to go for trigger and 2 IUIs later next week.


----------



## mrsjennyg

I feel like such a newb but I have a question...

I am 12DPO. This evening at like 6pm I (tmi) wiped and had a couple tiny spots of red (not pink) on the tp. Nothing else until 11:30pm when (tmi) again I wiped and there was a lot of red on the tp - like :af: is starting. I wiped a couple times, like 5 (lol) and it was a dark pink by the end. My question is- do I consider this cd1 even though the red happened at 11:30pm and there is only 30 min left of the day? If this was a work night I would have been in bed asleep by now and wouldn't know until much later. Also, my LP these past few cycles has been 12 days but I didn't have a temp drop this morning (it actually went up). I am sure it will drop tomorrow! 

Just want to make sure I am starting the cd3 clomid at the correct time!

Thanks in advance ladies! I'm so confused!


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> I feel like such a newb but I have a question...
> 
> I am 12DPO. This evening at like 6pm I (tmi) wiped and had a couple tiny spots of red (not pink) on the tp. Nothing else until 11:30pm when (tmi) again I wiped and there was a lot of red on the tp - like :af: is starting. I wiped a couple times, like 5 (lol) and it was a dark pink by the end. My question is- do I consider this cd1 even though the red happened at 11:30pm and there is only 30 min left of the day? If this was a work night I would have been in bed asleep by now and wouldn't know until much later. Also, my LP these past few cycles has been 12 days but I didn't have a temp drop this morning (it actually went up). I am sure it will drop tomorrow!
> 
> Just want to make sure I am starting the cd3 clomid at the correct time!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! I'm so confused!

I had the exact same thing happen to me last weekend. AF showed up at 11:30pm. My FS said to count the following day as CD1 (so Saturday). I had a big temp drop on Friday and even more so on Saturday that month. If yours went up, could it be an implantation spotting? I guess I would see what tomorrow brings, if it is AF full force, then count it as CD1, if not maybe it was implantation!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well! I had a question maybe you guys could answer. Why do some docs have you start progesterone one day after the iui and others have you wait for three days?


Mine is 2 days after the IUI! So go figure... He said it interferes with implantation in pregnancy so they avoid it until that window is up.


----------



## Stillwait78

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well! I had a question maybe you guys could answer. Why do some docs have you start progesterone one day after the iui and others have you wait for three days?

Hi Sweetness - I have seen the same as you with differing opinions - even in my own dr's office between the Dr and fertility nurses. I have a lutuel phase defect (although I have perfectly normal cycles and normal progeseterone in my blood post o - my lining is 2 days out of date) - they put me on progesterone 2 days post O because they said too soon and it will actually inhibit ovulation. So they need to ensure the ovulation already takes place. I started one cycle once I got my BFP but it was too late, lost the sticky bean a week after (likely due to the lining issue).

Mr Dr has told me before that it is really a comfort drug = i.e. its more for me psychologically than physically - can't say I buy that one - I choose to take it anyway. May not help but won't hurt either.


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> I feel like such a newb but I have a question...
> 
> I am 12DPO. This evening at like 6pm I (tmi) wiped and had a couple tiny spots of red (not pink) on the tp. Nothing else until 11:30pm when (tmi) again I wiped and there was a lot of red on the tp - like :af: is starting. I wiped a couple times, like 5 (lol) and it was a dark pink by the end. My question is- do I consider this cd1 even though the red happened at 11:30pm and there is only 30 min left of the day? If this was a work night I would have been in bed asleep by now and wouldn't know until much later. Also, my LP these past few cycles has been 12 days but I didn't have a temp drop this morning (it actually went up). I am sure it will drop tomorrow!
> 
> Just want to make sure I am starting the cd3 clomid at the correct time!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! I'm so confused!
> 
> I had the exact same thing happen to me last weekend. AF showed up at 11:30pm. My FS said to count the following day as CD1 (so Saturday). I had a big temp drop on Friday and even more so on Saturday that month. If yours went up, could it be an implantation spotting? I guess I would see what tomorrow brings, if it is AF full force, then count it as CD1, if not maybe it was implantation!Click to expand...

Thanks Alicatt! Oh no it's AF! The cramps were so bad they woke me up last night twice! Plus huge drop in temp this morning. Blah. I'm just glad she is finally here so I can start the IUI cycle :) 
100mg clomid on Monday... Omg finally! We saw the FS in May and I was thinking that August was so far away :)
Happy Saturday Ladies!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks soooo much ladies for the responses! I guess I won't worry about it too much. I have my level drawn Tuesday so I will make sure I let you guys know what it is. It's just frustrating after so much emotion time money and effort to fail. So I was kinda curious to see why some of my girlfriends had it two days after but mine one day after. I did trigger sun 930 and had massive O pains mon about 3 and iui was tues at 9 so I know I didn't miss my window. This timing stuff just sucks. Well good luck to everyone! 

Where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## Aisak

Hey all,

IUI #2 this morning. DH's count was much lower than the first one (75 million post wash). This time his post wash number was 14 million (total count being 26 million). Motility was good at 52%. They convinced me that the number was fine and that we were well above the "cut off" of where they won't do the IUI (6 million post wash). Still i'm kinda bummed out and worried. 

They also told me that my progesterone levels (CD21) from last cycle were 107 (nmol/l )!! The nurse was like...wow, you certainly ovulated!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Aisak said:


> Hey all,
> 
> IUI #2 this morning. DH's count was much lower than the first one (75 million post wash). This time his post wash number was 14 million (total count being 26 million). Motility was good at 52%. They convinced me that the number was fine and that we were well above the "cut off" of where they won't do the IUI (6 million post wash). Still i'm kinda bummed out and worried.
> 
> They also told me that my progesterone levels (CD21) from last cycle were 107 (nmol/l )!! The nurse was like...wow, you certainly ovulated!

That sperm count is great! I wouldn't be worried about it. Well baby dust. Now the dreaded TWW!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> I feel like such a newb but I have a question...
> 
> I am 12DPO. This evening at like 6pm I (tmi) wiped and had a couple tiny spots of red (not pink) on the tp. Nothing else until 11:30pm when (tmi) again I wiped and there was a lot of red on the tp - like :af: is starting. I wiped a couple times, like 5 (lol) and it was a dark pink by the end. My question is- do I consider this cd1 even though the red happened at 11:30pm and there is only 30 min left of the day? If this was a work night I would have been in bed asleep by now and wouldn't know until much later. Also, my LP these past few cycles has been 12 days but I didn't have a temp drop this morning (it actually went up). I am sure it will drop tomorrow!
> 
> Just want to make sure I am starting the cd3 clomid at the correct time!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! I'm so confused!
> 
> I had the exact same thing happen to me last weekend. AF showed up at 11:30pm. My FS said to count the following day as CD1 (so Saturday). I had a big temp drop on Friday and even more so on Saturday that month. If yours went up, could it be an implantation spotting? I guess I would see what tomorrow brings, if it is AF full force, then count it as CD1, if not maybe it was implantation!Click to expand...

Oh not here! I started last Thursday night at 10 or 11 and my office said that was day 1.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 10 Scan on Monday!


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> CD 10 Scan on Monday!

Good luck! I have a scan on Tues or Wed next week. Hopefully you have some nice follicles, I hope mine have grown!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> CD 10 Scan on Monday!
> 
> Good luck! I have a scan on Tues or Wed next week. Hopefully you have some nice follicles, I hope mine have grown!Click to expand...

I feel nothing so I am betting once again they aren't ready. The Femara holds us back but it allows an IUI without 10 follicles! Also I can't quit bleeding each cycle it seems and I bet that delays things. Good luck to you too!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave:

So, yesterday I had 3 follies (18, 14, 14), a 7mm triple lining (they like to see 8mm) and 975 estrogen. Dr decided to put me on Estrace (estrodial) To help build my lining and trigger last night. I was kinda hoping to wait another day so the little follies could catch up, but the nurse said maybe the dr chose last night because my LH was building and we don't want to miss ovulation.

Anyway, IUI is tomorrow (Monday) morning.

To those experienced with this process, how do my numbers look to you?

Thanks,
Apple
:bunny:


----------



## Stillwait78

Day 4 of gonal F - first scan (CD 8) tomorrow AM!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> So, yesterday I had 3 follies (18, 14, 14), a 7mm triple lining (they like to see 8mm) and 975 estrogen. Dr decided to put me on Estrace (estrodial) To help build my lining and trigger last night. I was kinda hoping to wait another day so the little follies could catch up, but the nurse said maybe the dr chose last night because my LH was building and we don't want to miss ovulation.
> 
> Anyway, IUI is tomorrow (Monday) morning.
> 
> To those experienced with this process, how do my numbers look to you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Apple
> :bunny:

Apple,

Your numbers look to be exactly where they should be. Estrogen should be 200-600 per mature follicle, and since you have one that is mature, and 2 that are getting close, it sounds about right. Were you on Clomid this month? It often thins the lining. As for your lining, I have heard that it is better to have a triple lining that it thinner than to have a thicker double lining. There is something in the triple lining that helps the eggs implant! I have read that putting a hot water bottle or a heating pad on your belly can help increase blood flow to your uterus and ovaries, and help them grow. You might want to give that a try!! Also, your other follicles could catch up, as they can grow 1-3mm a night.

:dust:


----------



## alicatt

Stillwait78 said:


> Day 4 of gonal F - first scan (CD 8) tomorrow AM!

Good luck! What dose are you on? I was on 75 iu and didn't see any growth between CD3 and CD7. I hope you have better results!

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> So, yesterday I had 3 follies (18, 14, 14), a 7mm triple lining (they like to see 8mm) and 975 estrogen. Dr decided to put me on Estrace (estrodial) To help build my lining and trigger last night. I was kinda hoping to wait another day so the little follies could catch up, but the nurse said maybe the dr chose last night because my LH was building and we don't want to miss ovulation.
> 
> Anyway, IUI is tomorrow (Monday) morning.
> 
> To those experienced with this process, how do my numbers look to you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Apple
> :bunny:
> 
> Apple,
> 
> Your numbers look to be exactly where they should be. Estrogen should be 200-600 per mature follicle, and since you have one that is mature, and 2 that are getting close, it sounds about right. Were you on Clomid this month? It often thins the lining. As for your lining, I have heard that it is better to have a triple lining that it thinner than to have a thicker double lining. There is something in the triple lining that helps the eggs implant! I have read that putting a hot water bottle or a heating pad on your belly can help increase blood flow to your uterus and ovaries, and help them grow. You might want to give that a try!! Also, your other follicles could catch up, as they can grow 1-3mm a night.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, Ali :)

Yes, I did Clomid day 3-7, FSH day 9 and 11, Ovidrel trigger day 12. Today is day 13. This is my first assisted cycle. I will definitely try the heating pad trick. Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup:

How's your cycle coming along? You're a few days after me, right?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> So, yesterday I had 3 follies (18, 14, 14), a 7mm triple lining (they like to see 8mm) and 975 estrogen. Dr decided to put me on Estrace (estrodial) To help build my lining and trigger last night. I was kinda hoping to wait another day so the little follies could catch up, but the nurse said maybe the dr chose last night because my LH was building and we don't want to miss ovulation.
> 
> Anyway, IUI is tomorrow (Monday) morning.
> 
> To those experienced with this process, how do my numbers look to you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Apple
> :bunny:
> 
> Apple,
> 
> Your numbers look to be exactly where they should be. Estrogen should be 200-600 per mature follicle, and since you have one that is mature, and 2 that are getting close, it sounds about right. Were you on Clomid this month? It often thins the lining. As for your lining, I have heard that it is better to have a triple lining that it thinner than to have a thicker double lining. There is something in the triple lining that helps the eggs implant! I have read that putting a hot water bottle or a heating pad on your belly can help increase blood flow to your uterus and ovaries, and help them grow. You might want to give that a try!! Also, your other follicles could catch up, as they can grow 1-3mm a night.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Ali :)
> 
> Yes, I did Clomid day 3-7, FSH day 9 and 11, Ovidrel trigger day 12. Today is day 13. This is my first assisted cycle. I will definitely try the heating pad trick. Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup:
> 
> How's your cycle coming along? You're a few days after me, right?Click to expand...

Well that is the reason your lining is a little thin. Clomid is notorious for doing that. Still, with the triple lining that is good! I was told I have one this month too, YAY! Mine was 7.4 mm on CD7, so I am sure it will be fine by the time I ovulate. Use the heating pad, and try to relax in preparation for tomorrow.

I am on CD9 today, and will go in on Tues or Wed for another scan and bw. I wasn't responding too well to the gonal f, so they added menopur to the mix. Now I have to give myself 2 injections every night. Can't wait until it is all over! 

GL Tomorrow, FX'd that your DH's :spermy: are good, and your IUI is successful!


----------



## Finch86

Im having my 1st iui this month. Me and my husband having been trying to conceive for just over 3 years now. I have a daughter who is 4.5 i conceived her with someone else. I am 25 and my husband is 29. We started going to a specialist a few months ago he ran all of the necessary test and cant find any reason for my infertility this is my 3rd month on femara 50mg. Started it this month on the 2nd and tomorrow is my last dose i go next sunday for my sono and they will tell me when to do my trigger shot and what day my iui will be.


----------



## sweetc

Wow, I didn't check this board for a few days and it's crazy how many posts are on here. While nice to have such a good support system, it's too bad so many gals have to go through all this.

We did our IUI on Friday after a positive OPK on Thurs, so I'm 2dpo today. I felt myself ovulate less than an hour after the IUI, so the timing was perfect. But DH's sperm was the worst ever -- we ended up with 1.3 million total motile sperm. I'm going to keep positive and hope that the timing overcame everything!

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## JandK

IUI this afternoon.....:)


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> IUI this afternoon.....:)

GL! Same to all the others that have had their IUI recently!

:dust:


----------



## LoveMrsP

Okay so allicat because ur amazing at this i need help, I had a scan this morning 2 good follies on left ovary one was 13.7 and other was 14.1 and my lining was 5.7??? Does this make sense I asked my nurse to tell me cause they never do, do u think I'll trigger tomorrow? How are u going did u have ur iui yet I'm so very delayed sorry it's so hard to keep up! :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

So I'm not Ali, but I'll tell you what my doctor has told me. They won't trigger until my follies are at 18, and uterine lining is 8.0. Usually follies grow about 1.5mm a day. I had one at 11 and one at 12 at my ultrasound on Friday, so he calculated to when I should be where I'm supposed to be. I go back for my ultrasound tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that your follies grow big and strong :-D


----------



## alicatt

LoveMrsP said:


> Okay so allicat because ur amazing at this i need help, I had a scan this morning 2 good follies on left ovary one was 13.7 and other was 14.1 and my lining was 5.7??? Does this make sense I asked my nurse to tell me cause they never do, do u think I'll trigger tomorrow? How are u going did u have ur iui yet I'm so very delayed sorry it's so hard to keep up! :hugs:

LoveMrsP, it is not likely that they will trigger tomorrow with those numbers. Do you know what cycle day you are on? Normally they want to see follies at a minimum of 18 before they trigger, also they want to see your lining above 6, and ideally above 8. It sounds like you have a few more days to go. From what I have read, follies grow about 1-3 mm a day, so with that in mind, I'd say you have 2 days to go, then trigger (follies will continue to grow for another day before you ovulate) and by the time you O they will be at least 18. This will also give your lining time to thicken. GL and FX'd!


----------



## FirstTry

There are 11 million motile sperm in my uterus now! Hoping one of them penetrates an egg...


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> There are 11 million motile sperm in my uterus now! Hoping one of them penetrates an egg...

WOW! Yippee! Let's hope that they figure out how to go up the tubes and find the egg.. have you been talking to them? Coaching them? I know it sounds silly, but I have done that during my past 2 tries.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It appears I have 2 follicles. An odd shaped 17 and a really hard to see 22 on my left ovary. Felt like my insides were being ripped out!! No CM which is weird! One more day of meds and IUI on Thursday! Hoping 3rd time is the charm!!!


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> It appears I have 2 follicles. An odd shaped 17 and a really hard to see 22 on my left ovary. Felt like my insides were being ripped out!! No CM which is weird! One more day of meds and IUI on Thursday! Hoping 3rd time is the charm!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Stillwait78

Had my first scan - dominant follicle on the right with a small one on the left. Lining looks like it is coming along (my suspected issue) - told to up the dose of Gonal F today to 125 and start orgulatron - Im hoping the left catches up = the right tube has suspected damage and murphy's law I always ovulate from that side!


----------



## alicatt

Stillwait78 said:


> Had my first scan - dominant follicle on the right with a small one on the left. Lining looks like it is coming along (my suspected issue) - told to up the dose of Gonal F today to 125 and start orgulatron - Im hoping the left catches up = the right tube has suspected damage and murphy's law I always ovulate from that side!

Good luck! FYI.. I grew up in Ancaster! Small world!


----------



## Jessie21

Wanted to wish all of you ladies luck and send :dust: your way! Im currently 3DPIUI!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> There are 11 million motile sperm in my uterus now! Hoping one of them penetrates an egg...
> 
> WOW! Yippee! Let's hope that they figure out how to go up the tubes and find the egg.. have you been talking to them? Coaching them? I know it sounds silly, but I have done that during my past 2 tries.Click to expand...

Not silly at all. In fact, I suggested DH give them a little pep talk after the Dr left the room.

So, I made the mistake of going to work after the IUI. I'm having lots of painful cramps and am going home now, after 2 hours of work.


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> There are 11 million motile sperm in my uterus now! Hoping one of them penetrates an egg...
> 
> WOW! Yippee! Let's hope that they figure out how to go up the tubes and find the egg.. have you been talking to them? Coaching them? I know it sounds silly, but I have done that during my past 2 tries.Click to expand...
> 
> Not silly at all. In fact, I suggested DH give them a little pep talk after the Dr left the room.
> 
> So, I made the mistake of going to work after the IUI. I'm having lots of painful cramps and am going home now, after 2 hours of work.Click to expand...

HEHE a pep talk! That is so cute! :haha: I don't blame you for wanting to go home. I've had 3 IUIs (2 the first month, and 1 last month) and each made me feel different, but one of them was quite uncomfortable. I think it was the second IUI in the first month. So go home and relax! Put your legs in the air.. :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> There are 11 million motile sperm in my uterus now! Hoping one of them penetrates an egg...

Yay baby dust!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> It appears I have 2 follicles. An odd shaped 17 and a really hard to see 22 on my left ovary. Felt like my insides were being ripped out!! No CM which is weird! One more day of meds and IUI on Thursday! Hoping 3rd time is the charm!!!

I have a feeling this one will be good! Just keep your head up and stay occupied lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Jessie21 said:


> Wanted to wish all of you ladies luck and send :dust: your way! Im currently 3DPIUI!

Goodluck! I'm currently 6 dpiui. Not feeling a thing trying not to get discouraged


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Jessie21 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to wish all of you ladies luck and send :dust: your way! Im currently 3DPIUI!
> 
> Goodluck! I'm currently 6 dpiui. Not feeling a thing trying not to get discouragedClick to expand...

I don't think you should be feeling anything at 6 dpiui, so no reason to get discouraged. I could tell you that you need to just be patient and wait, but I know that the TWW is a torture! :wacko: And 6 days from now, I'll be saying the same things you are!

:flasher:


----------



## sweetc

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie21 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to wish all of you ladies luck and send :dust: your way! Im currently 3DPIUI!
> 
> Goodluck! I'm currently 6 dpiui. Not feeling a thing trying not to get discouragedClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think you should be feeling anything at 6 dpiui, so no reason to get discouraged. I could tell you that you need to just be patient and wait, but I know that the TWW is a torture! :wacko: And 6 days from now, I'll be saying the same things you are!
> 
> :flasher:Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I'm so practical when telling other people not to worry about symptom spotting...but definitely don't practice what I preach!! :haha:


----------



## Stillwait78

alicatt said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan - dominant follicle on the right with a small one on the left. Lining looks like it is coming along (my suspected issue) - told to up the dose of Gonal F today to 125 and start orgulatron - Im hoping the left catches up = the right tube has suspected damage and murphy's law I always ovulate from that side!
> 
> Good luck! FYI.. I grew up in Ancaster! Small world!Click to expand...

Definitely small world! Has anyone done the orgulatron before? Any side effects? The gonal has been pretty tolerable with slight headaches. I haven't took the cap off yet but the needle looks bigger than Gonal in the package- could just be the nerves!!:nope:


----------



## Sweetness_87

sweetc said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie21 said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to wish all of you ladies luck and send :dust: your way! Im currently 3DPIUI!
> 
> Goodluck! I'm currently 6 dpiui. Not feeling a thing trying not to get discouragedClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think you should be feeling anything at 6 dpiui, so no reason to get discouraged. I could tell you that you need to just be patient and wait, but I know that the TWW is a torture! :wacko: And 6 days from now, I'll be saying the same things you are!
> 
> :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree with this. I'm so practical when telling other people not to worry about symptom spotting...but definitely don't practice what I preach!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol very true ladies!! Just never had a positive and wonder if I ever will. hope EVERYONE gets their BFP


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh yea forgot to add...lining was almost 9 and triple stripe. A little bummed it's not as thick as I usually get. And no CM has me worried! I never not get that!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Oh yea forgot to add...lining was almost 9 and triple stripe. A little bummed it's not as thick as I usually get. And no CM has me worried! I never not get that!!!

dont be worried bout the no CM that actually happens a lot with people. and what you mean about triple stripe?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness_87 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea forgot to add...lining was almost 9 and triple stripe. A little bummed it's not as thick as I usually get. And no CM has me worried! I never not get that!!!
> 
> dont be worried bout the no CM that actually happens a lot with people. and what you mean about triple stripe?Click to expand...

Meaning you can see 3 lines in the lining.... supposed to be really good for implantation.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://www.advancedfertility.com/uterus.htm

Pics on this site...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Iluvbabies- wow I dIdnt know that. I will have to keep eye on it next time. Crazy. Thanks again!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hi Ladies,

I am currently 3dpiui and this 2ww is not going fast enough! This is the first time I've had an iui done before and I am anxiously awaiting the results such as all of you. I am 29 and dh is 35. We've been ttc for 2 years now but I've never gotten pregnant. I had 3-4 mature follies and we used 83 million spermies for the iui. I have no issues ovulating and HSG test came out perfect. I have a reason to believe that I have hostile cervical mucous. I'm hoping that this first iui will do the trick. I have also been doing acupuncture once a week since I've read that it increases your chances of getting pregnant w/ the iui. So, there ya go...trying to keep myself busy during this tww. Not easy...but I'm trying!

Many Blessing to all of you and truly hope that we experience some great news after this long wait!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Iluvbabies- wow I dIdnt know that. I will have to keep eye on it next time. Crazy. Thanks again!

Yep, the triple lining is very good! They say that it is better to have that and your lining be a little thinner than to have a homogeneous lining and have it be thicker! GL to you!


----------



## mk8

Hi mrs grimes

Long time no speak, not sure if you remember me from earlier threads. 

Best of luck with the result at the end if your tww.

In a similar boat as you:
TTC from 19 months, ovulating ok, tubes open, dh's sperm fine. Technically unexplained. I'm doing acupuncture too, twice weekly though and she does cupping and massage with it. We are trying to see what the issue could be and her theory is hormonal imbalance from looking at my chart- unstable eostrogen and low progesterone (26nmol/l when I tested, indicating I definitely ovulated but they like it over 30). 



MrsGrimes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am currently 3dpiui and this 2ww is not going fast enough! This is the first time I've had an iui done before and I am anxiously awaiting the results such as all of you. I am 29 and dh is 35. We've been ttc for 2 years now but I've never gotten pregnant. I had 3-4 mature follies and we used 83 million spermies for the iui. I have no issues ovulating and HSG test came out perfect. I have a reason to believe that I have hostile cervical mucous. I'm hoping that this first iui will do the trick. I have also been doing acupuncture once a week since I've read that it increases your chances of getting pregnant w/ the iui. So, there ya go...trying to keep myself busy during this tww. Not easy...but I'm trying!
> 
> Many Blessing to all of you and truly hope that we experience some great news after this long wait!


----------



## Stillwait78

Just back from my second scan. It is CD 9 for me. I have one follicle on the right at 17 and a small one on the left (10). They said my lining is 8 MM and rated B (not sure of the rating meaning).
I was hoping for a few more follicles - but will be happy if at least the left catches up a bit!


----------



## alicatt

Stillwait78 said:


> Just back from my second scan. It is CD 9 for me. I have one follicle on the right at 17 and a small one on the left (10). They said my lining is 8 MM and rated B (not sure of the rating meaning).
> I was hoping for a few more follicles - but will be happy if at least the left catches up a bit!

It only takes one follicle to make a baby. So let's hope it is a good one!
As for your lining, I've never heard of a B rated lining :haha: only triple lining and homogeneous. I know that the triple is the good one, as it has an extra layer that is said to be good for implantation. So did they say when they wanted you to do your IUI?


----------



## jen1019

MrsGrimes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am currently 3dpiui and this 2ww is not going fast enough! This is the first time I've had an iui done before and I am anxiously awaiting the results such as all of you. I am 29 and dh is 35. We've been ttc for 2 years now but I've never gotten pregnant. I had 3-4 mature follies and we used 83 million spermies for the iui. I have no issues ovulating and HSG test came out perfect. I have a reason to believe that I have hostile cervical mucous. I'm hoping that this first iui will do the trick. I have also been doing acupuncture once a week since I've read that it increases your chances of getting pregnant w/ the iui. So, there ya go...trying to keep myself busy during this tww. Not easy...but I'm trying!
> 
> Many Blessing to all of you and truly hope that we experience some great news after this long wait!

Good luck! Thati s great that you had several mature follies, I only have one this round and am a bit bummed about that! Also, great count for your dh's sperm! TWW is not fun!



alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Iluvbabies- wow I dIdnt know that. I will have to keep eye on it next time. Crazy. Thanks again!
> 
> Yep, the triple lining is very good! They say that it is better to have that and your lining be a little thinner than to have a homogeneous lining and have it be thicker! GL to you!Click to expand...

My RE has never pointed this out to me, so I'm thinking that I don't have a triple lining ;)



Stillwait78 said:


> Just back from my second scan. It is CD 9 for me. I have one follicle on the right at 17 and a small one on the left (10). They said my lining is 8 MM and rated B (not sure of the rating meaning).
> I was hoping for a few more follicles - but will be happy if at least the left catches up a bit!

Hopefully your left one will catch up. Only one follie for this girl this cycle which is a bit disheartening. 17 is big for CD9, at least for me... mine are always around 10-12 at that point. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

As for me, I had a CD15 ultrasound today and everything looked good. I have been taking baby aspirin, and I think it helped because my lining as an 8.8 which is higher than it was last time. He said I have one good follicle on the right side, nothing on the left. I *KNOW* it only takes one follicle, but I was a little bit disheartened when I found out that there was only one. Hopefully DH's sperm count is awesome tomorrow... and I will have to convince him to do a bunch of BD'ing the next few days ;)


----------



## dnlfinker

I have a question. TOnight I will be 11dpiui and I tested this mornign on both FRER and Digi and both said negative. Does that mean that I am out for the month or there is still a slight chance that I will get a positive results and its just too early to test. 

THis cycle I was on Chlomid `150 mg and 200mg and it failed. THen I took Femara for another 7 days and I produced 2 eggs. My re gave me Ovidrel and did IUI 24 hour post the shot. I was sick for the first few days after Ovidrel and actually tested pos 6 dpo( from the shot) . I Cant do this anymore the 2WW are just killing me. I think this cycle is a bust , I am not getting my hopes up

Nat


----------



## alicatt

dnlfinker said:


> I have a question. TOnight I will be 11dpiui and I tested this mornign on both FRER and Digi and both said negative. Does that mean that I am out for the month or there is still a slight chance that I will get a positive results and its just too early to test.
> 
> THis cycle I was on Chlomid `150 mg and 200mg and it failed. THen I took Femara for another 7 days and I produced 2 eggs. My re gave me Ovidrel and did IUI 24 hour post the shot. I was sick for the first few days after Ovidrel and actually tested pos 6 dpo( from the shot) . I Cant do this anymore the 2WW are just killing me. I think this cycle is a bust , I am not getting my hopes up
> 
> Nat

It is possible that you could be pregnant and the hCG is just not high enough for it to register. To really know for sure you need to wait until you are late and take a test, or go in to your Dr's office tomorrow and have a beta. Most Dr's will do a beta at 12dp IUI as by then it should get picked up in your blood. It does take a few days longer to show up in your urine, that is why they say you need to wait until you are late before testing. I know it totally sucks, I hate the 2WW too! Especially since I keep getting BFN's :(


----------



## Stillwait78

They didn't say - I would think I am a few days away from trigger but this is my first time so who knows!


----------



## mammag

Can I join you guys?? :D Having my first IUI this month. Hopefully around the 23rd or so!!


----------



## KBrain3377

So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI). 

Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?

I'm not in the 2WW yet, I'm still trying to grow follicles! Will find out tomorrow how we did. GL!!!


----------



## alicatt

mammag said:


> Can I join you guys?? :D Having my first IUI this month. Hopefully around the 23rd or so!!

Good luck mammag, and welcome to the thread. We are all at varying stages of trying to do an IUI. I am at CD12 and looking to O somtime in the next few days. FF says I will O on Monday, but my FS thinks it will be sooner.

FX'd that your IUI later this month is successful!!!


----------



## dnlfinker

KBrain3377 said:


> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?

 Hello , 

I am with you , I am Natalie and 11 dpiui or rather 10dpo( I think) tonight. Have been getting BFN for the last three days, I think my cycle is a bust because i dont have much of symptoms! :(


----------



## Jessie21

Im only 4dpiui. but no symptoms i normally have a few. so who knows. good luck ladies


----------



## Sweetness_87

MrsGrimes- goodluck! You have a lot of good follies! what CD are you?

Allicat- I had my progesterone drawn today ( wont know what it is til tomorrow) and she said my linning was 10 mm in cd 8 which she said was great. Whatever that means lol. How is your cycle going?

Stillwait- Where are you in your cycle?

Mammag- Welcome and goodluck! When do u get your IUI?

Kbrain and Jessie- I think we are all close in our cycle

AFM- 7DPIUI no symptoms. had to get my progesterone level drawn, and will get the results tomorrow. I went and bought preg tests just not sure when i will start testing. hmmmmm 

BABYDUST!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> MrsGrimes- goodluck! You have a lot of good follies! what CD are you?
> 
> Allicat- I had my progesterone drawn today ( wont know what it is til tomorrow) and she said my linning was 10 mm in cd 8 which she said was great. Whatever that means lol. How is your cycle going?
> 
> Stillwait- Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Mammag- Welcome and goodluck! When do u get your IUI?
> 
> Kbrain and Jessie- I think we are all close in our cycle
> 
> AFM- 7DPIUI no symptoms. had to get my progesterone level drawn, and will get the results tomorrow. I went and bought preg tests just not sure when i will start testing. hmmmmm
> 
> BABYDUST!

Sweetness_87 - Cool, I'm glad you are having it tested. It is good to know if it is low, high or borderline, and whether you need supplements. I hope it is nice and high for you! I go in tomorrow morning for a scan and blood work, will know more about where I am in my cycle then. I will be on CD12 I believe.


----------



## mammag

I'm waiting for CD 1 so that I can start the process. AF should have been here today, but so far is a no show. So Hopefully she will be here tomorrow so I can get started. I usually O at around CD 16 with Clomid.


----------



## Stillwait78

Today I am at CD 9 = just got my estradiol result - it was 415 - but that is Canadian units so it is more like 125. Pretty low - kinda bummed - told to continue shots and scan tomorrow again. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> MrsGrimes- goodluck! You have a lot of good follies! what CD are you?
> 
> Allicat- I had my progesterone drawn today ( wont know what it is til tomorrow) and she said my linning was 10 mm in cd 8 which she said was great. Whatever that means lol. How is your cycle going?
> 
> Stillwait- Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Mammag- Welcome and goodluck! When do u get your IUI?
> 
> Kbrain and Jessie- I think we are all close in our cycle
> 
> AFM- 7DPIUI no symptoms. had to get my progesterone level drawn, and will get the results tomorrow. I went and bought preg tests just not sure when i will start testing. hmmmmm
> 
> BABYDUST!
> 
> Sweetness_87 - Cool, I'm glad you are having it tested. It is good to know if it is low, high or borderline, and whether you need supplements. I hope it is nice and high for you! I go in tomorrow morning for a scan and blood work, will know more about where I am in my cycle then. I will be on CD12 I believe.Click to expand...

I have had it tested a lot and its always been high they take it to ensure that I have ovulated. But its like a clean slate since this is my first cycle after having the LAP done and finding soooo much wrong. I just hope I get a posotive soooooon


----------



## Sweetness_87

mammag said:


> I'm waiting for CD 1 so that I can start the process. AF should have been here today, but so far is a no show. So Hopefully she will be here tomorrow so I can get started. I usually O at around CD 16 with Clomid.

goodluck! Of course she doesnt come on time when we are waiting lol


----------



## mammag

Omg, I know right?! I've been waiting all day and not even a CRAMP!! Ridiculous :D


----------



## mammag

So from the things I've read, IUI either works in the first 3 rounds or it doesn't work at all? Is that true? What do you guys think?


----------



## Sweetness_87

mammag said:


> So from the things I've read, IUI either works in the first 3 rounds or it doesn't work at all? Is that true? What do you guys think?

No its not true. I have had several IUIs but the first 5 didnt count because they found a bunch of issues I had during the LAP procedure they did. They say it normally takes within the first 3. And if it doesnt they try different meds or go on to something else. I have known several other people that have gotten preg like IUI number 4 or 5. We are going to do 3 more rounds of IUI then IVF hopefully I wont need to though. Baby dust!


----------



## vermeil

Oh hello! This cycle is my first IUI too! *waves* ihad my first scan yesterday, having the second tomorrow.

Sticky baby dust to all! :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I feel like cancelling.... One egg was deformed...not even sure the 2nd one exists because it was super hard to see the left ovary and I have no CM. I have a feeling this a bomb cycle.... :(


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Babies :( :hugs: But even though it was hard to see, if I remember right, wasn't it a big one?? It should still release right? 

AFM, AF IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! Let's get this party started!!! So excited :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I hope so! They said it was 22 but it was real fuzzy and I'm having trouble believing it was real. That and I just have a lot on my mind and am not feeling it today....


----------



## mammag

Well there is nothing wrong with taking a month off. I did it last month. We can all use a break now and then. :hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I hope so! They said it was 22 but it was real fuzzy and I'm having trouble believing it was real. That and I just have a lot on my mind and am not feeling it today....

I am so sorry to hear that. Do what you guys think is best. I have had heartbreak after heartbreak and unable to get preg at all I am 24 no health problems. So I feel how upset you are. Talk it over take deep breaths and pray about it. Again, keep your head up.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mamag- yay! Keep me posted


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness-my trick has always been IVF! I've been pregnant 3 times from it. One was DS and the other 2 I lost. So IUI just makes me a skeptic. That said I took my trigger tonight and I am so feeling the ovary pain! I already got this far I might as well just do the IUI. Please God do not let me see a period!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies need your opinion I took 10000 units hcg July 28 at 930 pm don't you think it would be out if my system aug 8? I'm a very active person. Last time I tested out I'm almost 100 percent sure it was tested out by 7 dpiui. I'm currently 8 dpiui. What you all think?


----------



## Stillwait78

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies need your opinion I took 10000 units hcg July 28 at 930 pm don't you think it would be out if my system aug 8? I'm a very active person. Last time I tested out I'm almost 100 percent sure it was tested out by 7 dpiui. I'm currently 8 dpiui. What you all think?

Hi Sweetness - I am pretty sure it would be gone by now - usually 8-10 days from trigger, sometimes even earlier.

As for me, Day 3 scan - left follicle (10) right follicle (18) 9 mm lining. We shall see what the dr orders for today..


----------



## jen1019

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sweetness-my trick has always been IVF! I've been pregnant 3 times from it. One was DS and the other 2 I lost. So IUI just makes me a skeptic. That said I took my trigger tonight and I am so feeling the ovary pain! I already got this far I might as well just do the IUI. Please God do not let me see a period!!!!

Hang in there! I hope that this IUI works for you. I know how hard it is. :hugs: I triggered yesterday and go in today, so we should be right around the same time for TWW.

As for me, I'm having a bit of a rough day. My co-worker set me aside this morning to tell me that her son and daughter-in-law just found out they were having twins. They just decided TWO WEEKS ago to stop preventing it... I am really happy for her on one level, because these will be her first grandbabies. She is really trying to be sensitive to what I'm going through, because she is one of the few people at work that I have confided in. So, while I am so happy for her... my heart is breaking that someone can decide two weeks ago that they want to try, and then find out a few weeks later that they are 8 weeks pregnant with twins. And... we have been trying everything possible for 17 months. Just a rough day today. I leave work in a little over an hour for the IUI, and the girls are not making it easier on me. They are dumping work on my desk left and right, and I just want to cry!!! :(


----------



## Aisak

Awww Jen...i had a coworker and friend do the same thing...she already had 2 kids conceived on birth control (by 2 different fathers), met father #3 and decided, hey, i'm going to get pregnant. It worked the first month she tried. And, of course, she had twins. A boy and a girl. Here i am taking vitamins and peeing on opks and going through tests and surgeries and never seen a hint of that second line... and she's 35 and drinking a bottle of wine every night and she manages to conceive effortlessly. It's.just.not.fair.


----------



## krunnin

KBrain3377 said:


> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?

Hey there. I'm 6dpIUI. I don't really know about symptoms. I had a lot of lower abdomen cramping and lower back the first few days to the point I couldn't sleep on my side. Now, I just feel reallly bloated and heavy. I can't tell if that is PMS or a symptom of all the meds I had to take. I took a lot of gonal and meopur to stimulate my ovaries (16days!) and I felt similar while taking the meds. I also had IUI on my cd21 so I'm close to when AF would come.

My cycle over the last year has been crazy. While taking clomid or femara, my cycles were longer anywhere from 32 to 34 days. The last few months, my cycle was 28/29days. With all the stimulation last month and not ovulating until day 21, I don't know when I should start. Day 29 would be Friday and 35 would be right at the end of my 2WW.

Sending strong thoughts to you and try not to analyze every twinge. I know that is hard and I wish I had better advice.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Stillwait78 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies need your opinion I took 10000 units hcg July 28 at 930 pm don't you think it would be out if my system aug 8? I'm a very active person. Last time I tested out I'm almost 100 percent sure it was tested out by 7 dpiui. I'm currently 8 dpiui. What you all think?
> 
> Hi Sweetness - I am pretty sure it would be gone by now - usually 8-10 days from trigger, sometimes even earlier.
> 
> As for me, Day 3 scan - left follicle (10) right follicle (18) 9 mm lining. We shall see what the dr orders for today..Click to expand...

Thanks so much for answering my question. 
Also you have good follies!!! Goodluck! When do you trigger?

AFM- 8 dpiui took a test 300 am it was a faint positive took another at 9 this am and it was still positive and a little darker. Still not believing it cause I'm breaking out like my period and no symptoms. So who knows


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies need your opinion I took 10000 units hcg July 28 at 930 pm don't you think it would be out if my system aug 8? I'm a very active person. Last time I tested out I'm almost 100 percent sure it was tested out by 7 dpiui. I'm currently 8 dpiui. What you all think?
> 
> Hi Sweetness - I am pretty sure it would be gone by now - usually 8-10 days from trigger, sometimes even earlier.
> 
> As for me, Day 3 scan - left follicle (10) right follicle (18) 9 mm lining. We shall see what the dr orders for today..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for answering my question.
> Also you have good follies!!! Goodluck! When do you trigger?
> 
> AFM- 8 dpiui took a test 300 am it was a faint positive took another at 9 this am and it was still positive and a little darker. Still not believing it cause I'm breaking out like my period and no symptoms. So who knowsClick to expand...

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup: OMG - That sounds like you DID IT!!!!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

krunnin said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?
> 
> Hey there. I'm 6dpIUI. I don't really know about symptoms. I had a lot of lower abdomen cramping and lower back the first few days to the point I couldn't sleep on my side. Now, I just feel reallly bloated and heavy. I can't tell if that is PMS or a symptom of all the meds I had to take. I took a lot of gonal and meopur to stimulate my ovaries (16days!) and I felt similar while taking the meds. I also had IUI on my cd21 so I'm close to when AF would come.
> 
> My cycle over the last year has been crazy. While taking clomid or femara, my cycles were longer anywhere from 32 to 34 days. The last few months, my cycle was 28/29days. With all the stimulation last month and not ovulating until day 21, I don't know when I should start. Day 29 would be Friday and 35 would be right at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> Sending strong thoughts to you and try not to analyze every twinge. I know that is hard and I wish I had better advice.Click to expand...

Thanks Krunnin - I know it's crazy to over analyze and I really hate it when other people do it, but I just can't quite keep myself busy enough to not do it - :growlmad: This week we're doing some renovation at home, plus work has been crazy busy and a good friend is in town - so you'd think that would do it, right? :wacko:
Last night one of my acquaintances told me shes' having twins - she just told me they had started trying at a party in the spring..... seriously. I'm not a jealous person, and I really don't begrudge people anything, but this ttc thing is turning me into a person I don't really like - I was honestly annoyed and mad and sad when she told me. Afterwards I was just mad at myself, for what I was feeling. I think I need a shrink!:winkwink:


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness-my trick has always been IVF! I've been pregnant 3 times from it. One was DS and the other 2 I lost. So IUI just makes me a skeptic. That said I took my trigger tonight and I am so feeling the ovary pain! I already got this far I might as well just do the IUI. Please God do not let me see a period!!!!
> 
> Hang in there! I hope that this IUI works for you. I know how hard it is. :hugs: I triggered yesterday and go in today, so we should be right around the same time for TWW.
> 
> As for me, I'm having a bit of a rough day. My co-worker set me aside this morning to tell me that her son and daughter-in-law just found out they were having twins. They just decided TWO WEEKS ago to stop preventing it... I am really happy for her on one level, because these will be her first grandbabies. She is really trying to be sensitive to what I'm going through, because she is one of the few people at work that I have confided in. So, while I am so happy for her... my heart is breaking that someone can decide two weeks ago that they want to try, and then find out a few weeks later that they are 8 weeks pregnant with twins. And... we have been trying everything possible for 17 months. Just a rough day today. I leave work in a little over an hour for the IUI, and the girls are not making it easier on me. They are dumping work on my desk left and right, and I just want to cry!!! :(Click to expand...

Hi Jen -How can they have stopped preventing two weeks ago and already be pregnant? Seems like someone is off on the timing.....LOL. But I know what you mean! I had a very similar experience yesterday! An acquaintance of mine had told me at a party in the spring, maybe around May, and her and her new husband had just started trying - personally I thought that was over-sharing on her part, I really don't know her well enough to be discussing ttc w/her. Yesterday I found out they are pregnant w/twins, in the second trimester already. I got really annoyed, then mad, then just wanted to cry. I'm also getting a lot worse at faking the required "Oh that's so great, congrats!!!" - its getting harder and harder w/each person who is getting pregnant around me and it seems like EVERYONE is. I wish I knew if it will ever happen for us.....


----------



## sweetc

KBrain3377 said:


> krunnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?
> 
> Hey there. I'm 6dpIUI. I don't really know about symptoms. I had a lot of lower abdomen cramping and lower back the first few days to the point I couldn't sleep on my side. Now, I just feel reallly bloated and heavy. I can't tell if that is PMS or a symptom of all the meds I had to take. I took a lot of gonal and meopur to stimulate my ovaries (16days!) and I felt similar while taking the meds. I also had IUI on my cd21 so I'm close to when AF would come.
> 
> My cycle over the last year has been crazy. While taking clomid or femara, my cycles were longer anywhere from 32 to 34 days. The last few months, my cycle was 28/29days. With all the stimulation last month and not ovulating until day 21, I don't know when I should start. Day 29 would be Friday and 35 would be right at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> Sending strong thoughts to you and try not to analyze every twinge. I know that is hard and I wish I had better advice.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Krunnin - I know it's crazy to over analyze and I really hate it when other people do it, but I just can't quite keep myself busy enough to not do it - :growlmad: This week we're doing some renovation at home, plus work has been crazy busy and a good friend is in town - so you'd think that would do it, right? :wacko:
> Last night one of my acquaintances told me shes' having twins - she just told me they had started trying at a party in the spring..... seriously. I'm not a jealous person, and I really don't begrudge people anything, but this ttc thing is turning me into a person I don't really like - I was honestly annoyed and mad and sad when she told me. Afterwards I was just mad at myself, for what I was feeling. I think I need a shrink!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I actually see a therapist with everything going on -- never had to before. I went every week in the month after my failed IVF and it has tapered off now to every 4 weeks (conveniently right when each cycle starts, so right after I get the "bad news" of AF). It has been TREMENDOUS for me, and I think explains why I'm in a pretty good place for all the failures, and my husband is not doing as well (he's fine with me going, but doesn't really think he needs it). Plus, it is one of the few things in this process insurance covers!

I'm also have an appointment tonight for an acupuncture consultation. It's more in preparation for my likely upcoming IVF cycle, but maybe a quick little go will have some of these IUI embies implant :happydance: If anyone has acupunture experience, I would love to hear it!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :( 

Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc

Congrats Sweetness!! That is awesome :) Are you going in for a beta to double check it? I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:

AFM - CD 12, huge spike in temp (strange) and I went in for my follicle scan and bloodwork. I now have 4 follicles that are developing at 8, 9, 9 and 10 (almost 11) on my left ovary and none on my right. I've been taking gonal f since CD3 and started Menopur on CD7. My follicles just don't seem to want to grow! I'm hoping that they start to get bigger, and we'll be able to do the IUIs around CD16-17 which is when I normally O. I go back on Saturday for another scan and bloodwork and we'll hopefully do the trigger and the first IUI that day, and the second on Sunday.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc

Hi Sweetness - I'm also 8 dpiui; (was your IUI on the 31st like mine?) and after reading your post I also went and poas - I was trying to avoid it and I only had ONE 10 miu test left (would not let myself buy any more). After exactly 5 minutes I could see a very faint like, but definitely a line. I'm NOT getting excited yet since it could very well be the trigger that has not left my body yet (trigger was 10 days ago) so I'll just have to be very patient and wait for at least 5 more day and then test w/a FRER - no sense on wasting that expensive stick on testing too early. Grrrr, I just know this is still the trigger, plus I only had one follicle @22 and I think that the timing of the IUI was all wrong again (but my hubby and I did compensate for that by BD-ing like crazy).


----------



## mammag

When is the right timing for IUI?


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc
> 
> Hi Sweetness - I'm also 8 dpiui; (was your IUI on the 31st like mine?) and after reading your post I also went and poas - I was trying to avoid it and I only had ONE 10 miu test left (would not let myself buy any more). After exactly 5 minutes I could see a very faint like, but definitely a line. I'm NOT getting excited yet since it could very well be the trigger that has not left my body yet (trigger was 10 days ago) so I'll just have to be very patient and wait for at least 5 more day and then test w/a FRER - no sense on wasting that expensive stick on testing too early. Grrrr, I just know this is still the trigger, plus I only had one follicle @22 and I think that the timing of the IUI was all wrong again (but my hubby and I did compensate for that by BD-ing like crazy).Click to expand...

KBrain3377 - it could very well be a positive. I think the trigger takes 7-8 days to leave your system. Too bad you don't have anymore of the cheapies! If you did, I would suggest testing again in the morning to see if it was any darker. Your other option is to go in and do a BETA at the Dr's. If it is showing up in your urine, then it is in your blood, and they can confirm it sooner than 15 DPO. In fact both times I've gone in for a BETA they did it at 12DPO. So, you could try that way too, if you are dying to know! GL, FX'd :dust:


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks Alicatt - but my doc's office won't test until 16 days after trigger - it's crazy, who has that kind of patience? 
I'm going to really not dwell on this, since I know that it's likely an evap line, even if it's not the trigger - I really hope it's not, but I refuse to get my hopes up, every month when AF comes the gutted feeling is getting harder to take. GL w/your cycle, hope you can do the IUI soon!


----------



## krunnin

KBrain3377 said:


> krunnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?
> 
> Hey there. I'm 6dpIUI. I don't really know about symptoms. I had a lot of lower abdomen cramping and lower back the first few days to the point I couldn't sleep on my side. Now, I just feel reallly bloated and heavy. I can't tell if that is PMS or a symptom of all the meds I had to take. I took a lot of gonal and meopur to stimulate my ovaries (16days!) and I felt similar while taking the meds. I also had IUI on my cd21 so I'm close to when AF would come.
> 
> My cycle over the last year has been crazy. While taking clomid or femara, my cycles were longer anywhere from 32 to 34 days. The last few months, my cycle was 28/29days. With all the stimulation last month and not ovulating until day 21, I don't know when I should start. Day 29 would be Friday and 35 would be right at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> Sending strong thoughts to you and try not to analyze every twinge. I know that is hard and I wish I had better advice.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Krunnin - I know it's crazy to over analyze and I really hate it when other people do it, but I just can't quite keep myself busy enough to not do it - :growlmad: This week we're doing some renovation at home, plus work has been crazy busy and a good friend is in town - so you'd think that would do it, right? :wacko:
> Last night one of my acquaintances told me shes' having twins - she just told me they had started trying at a party in the spring..... seriously. I'm not a jealous person, and I really don't begrudge people anything, but this ttc thing is turning me into a person I don't really like - I was honestly annoyed and mad and sad when she told me. Afterwards I was just mad at myself, for what I was feeling. I think I need a shrink!:winkwink:Click to expand...


I understand completely how you are feeling. It's normal and it's ok to have those feelings! I often whine (somewhat jokingly) to my husband: "why can everyone else get pregnant?" The hardest part for me is that I work in the early childhood field and love children. Everyone at work keeps asking me when I'm going to get pregnant because "I'd be a great mother". The question is coming up a lot now that I've been married a little over a year. I just shrug or say "my ovaries are old" trying to give them a hint. The response is always: "you have plenty of time". It's frustrating but I have to keep in mind they care. Talking to someone like a therapist could help with stragegies in dealing with those situations or just having a neutral party to talk to. I have one I call every once in awhile and it just helps venting without having the same folks hear it all the time.


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> Thanks Alicatt - but my doc's office won't test until 16 days after trigger - it's crazy, who has that kind of patience?
> I'm going to really not dwell on this, since I know that it's likely an evap line, even if it's not the trigger - I really hope it's not, but I refuse to get my hopes up, every month when AF comes the gutted feeling is getting harder to take. GL w/your cycle, hope you can do the IUI soon!

WOW, that is insane! You could plead ignorance, and call your regular Dr and be like, I think I might be pregnant, can you do a beta? :haha: Funny how each RE/FS is different, mine will do it around 12DPO onwards. I mean if I were to call and say I have a faint line, they'd tell me to come in. By 10 DPO your trigger should be out of your system. I'm rooting for you! Don't forget to keep us posted!


----------



## mrsjennyg

mammag said:


> I'm waiting for CD 1 so that I can start the process. AF should have been here today, but so far is a no show. So Hopefully she will be here tomorrow so I can get started. I usually O at around CD 16 with Clomid.

Mammag- hi I usually o around cd16 on clomid too :) today is cd5 and I'll take my 3rd round of clomid pills tonight. I've been really thirsty (and then having to pee all day) and I can't get enough sleep! I've also been hungrier but am trying to make good choices because on my first 3 rounds I gained a lot of weight :) don't really think my moods have been affected but I am sure DH will have a different story :). Just trying to be positive and when something stessed me out I just say to myself, "it's not worth it.". I have my u/s on 8/15 to see if I am ov on the right with the good tube. I havent felt any twinges yet but I know with the clomid I will have an idea by Monday :)

So how are all you ladies doing? So many of you are in the TWW!


----------



## mrsjennyg

KBrain3377 said:


> Thanks Alicatt - but my doc's office won't test until 16 days after trigger - it's crazy, who has that kind of patience?
> I'm going to really not dwell on this, since I know that it's likely an evap line, even if it's not the trigger - I really hope it's not, but I refuse to get my hopes up, every month when AF comes the gutted feeling is getting harder to take. GL w/your cycle, hope you can do the IUI soon!

Yay Kbrain! I'm with Ali on this- it could be... My office doesn't test until 16dpiui too. I have no idea how I am going to handle it! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## JandK

I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..

Good luck to you! Looks like I'll be about 3-4 days behind you. We are hoping that the IUIs will be this weekend. Or maybe Monday. FX'd and :dust:


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..
> 
> Good luck to you! Looks like I'll be about 3-4 days behind you. We are hoping that the IUIs will be this weekend. Or maybe Monday. FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, hoping for BFP for everyone. Its frustrating to do everything you can to conceive and then end up not pregnant month after month when it seems so easy for other people....good luck..


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..
> 
> Good luck to you! Looks like I'll be about 3-4 days behind you. We are hoping that the IUIs will be this weekend. Or maybe Monday. FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hoping for BFP for everyone. Its frustrating to do everything you can to conceive and then end up not pregnant month after month when it seems so easy for other people....good luck..Click to expand...

I totally agree! I have 4 follicles that are brewing, we just have to wait for them to get big enough. I will go for another scan on Saturday and we'll go from there. Maybe this is my month? I hope it is yours!


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc
> 
> Congrats Sweetness!! That is awesome :) Are you going in for a beta to double check it? I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - CD 12, huge spike in temp (strange) and I went in for my follicle scan and bloodwork. I now have 4 follicles that are developing at 8, 9, 9 and 10 (almost 11) on my left ovary and none on my right. I've been taking gonal f since CD3 and started Menopur on CD7. My follicles just don't seem to want to grow! I'm hoping that they start to get bigger, and we'll be able to do the IUIs around CD16-17 which is when I normally O. I go back on Saturday for another scan and bloodwork and we'll hopefully do the trigger and the first IUI that day, and the second on Sunday.Click to expand...

Well they still have plenty of time to grow and four is great!!! But for me I'm not considering it a positive til I for sure know the trigger is out .... But it should be. And good luck on your second scan


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..
> 
> Good luck to you! Looks like I'll be about 3-4 days behind you. We are hoping that the IUIs will be this weekend. Or maybe Monday. FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hoping for BFP for everyone. Its frustrating to do everything you can to conceive and then end up not pregnant month after month when it seems so easy for other people....good luck..Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree! I have 4 follicles that are brewing, we just have to wait for them to get big enough. I will go for another scan on Saturday and we'll go from there. Maybe this is my month? I hope it is yours!Click to expand...

Alicatt - four is AWESOME!!! You should feel really good about this cycle, that's a great response. GL and hope this is your month!


----------



## Sweetness_87

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc
> 
> Hi Sweetness - I'm also 8 dpiui; (was your IUI on the 31st like mine?) and after reading your post I also went and poas - I was trying to avoid it and I only had ONE 10 miu test left (would not let myself buy any more). After exactly 5 minutes I could see a very faint like, but definitely a line. I'm NOT getting excited yet since it could very well be the trigger that has not left my body yet (trigger was 10 days ago) so I'll just have to be very patient and wait for at least 5 more day and then test w/a FRER - no sense on wasting that expensive stick on testing too early. Grrrr, I just know this is still the trigger, plus I only had one follicle @22 and I think that the timing of the IUI was all wrong again (but my hubby and I did compensate for that by BD-ing like crazy).Click to expand...

Yes mine was the 31 as well and trigger was the sun before at 9 which is ten days as well. I took two today and it got darker will do the same tom. I just hope it's the real deal. And all it takes is one egg. Have you test your trigger out in the past


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I am in my 2ww. I am 3dpiui and it feels like forever until i can test...I am starting a new job next week so that should keep me occupied..This weekend we have plans everyday...doing whatever i can to pass the time..
> 
> Good luck to you! Looks like I'll be about 3-4 days behind you. We are hoping that the IUIs will be this weekend. Or maybe Monday. FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hoping for BFP for everyone. Its frustrating to do everything you can to conceive and then end up not pregnant month after month when it seems so easy for other people....good luck..Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree! I have 4 follicles that are brewing, we just have to wait for them to get big enough. I will go for another scan on Saturday and we'll go from there. Maybe this is my month? I hope it is yours!Click to expand...
> 
> Alicatt - four is AWESOME!!! You should feel really good about this cycle, that's a great response. GL and hope this is your month!Click to expand...

I hope this is my month! I was told my lining was awesome too, it is 11.1mm and a triple! YAY! 

So 4 nice follicles, even if they are a little small right now at 8, 9, 9 and 10. Using the Gonal F and Menopur is supposed to keep them evenly sized, so hopefully all 4 will get big enough to release. I've been calling them my turtle follicles because they are being so slow!


----------



## KBrain3377

KBrain3377 said:


> So ladies - anyone else in the tww w/me? I'm on DPO 6 (technically DPO IUI 8 but I can swear I ovulated two days after the IUI).
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms? I sadly don't have any, I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust and I've been trying to just mindlessly take my progesterone and avoid counting days or even thinking about it (that's not going so well since I'm on this site.....). Who else is with me?




Sweetness_87 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope it's the real deal but not getting my hopes up yet. I don't have any symptoms or anything. :(
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycle and what's your numbers? Egg?sperm?lining? Etc
> 
> Hi Sweetness - I'm also 8 dpiui; (was your IUI on the 31st like mine?) and after reading your post I also went and poas - I was trying to avoid it and I only had ONE 10 miu test left (would not let myself buy any more). After exactly 5 minutes I could see a very faint like, but definitely a line. I'm NOT getting excited yet since it could very well be the trigger that has not left my body yet (trigger was 10 days ago) so I'll just have to be very patient and wait for at least 5 more day and then test w/a FRER - no sense on wasting that expensive stick on testing too early. Grrrr, I just know this is still the trigger, plus I only had one follicle @22 and I think that the timing of the IUI was all wrong again (but my hubby and I did compensate for that by BD-ing like crazy).Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mine was the 31 as well and trigger was the sun before at 9 which is ten days as well. I took two today and it got darker will do the same tom. I just hope it's the real deal. And all it takes is one egg. Have you test your trigger out in the pastClick to expand...

So excited for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What tests are you testing with (the sensitivity, 10, 20 or maybe 25 miu?)


----------



## Mommies2b

Ill be doing my second iui hopefully on aug 17 or 18th. Im on 100mg clomid day 3-7 , I take my last dosage tonight and have a ultrasound on Monday 13th to check folicles.
first IuI was uncomfortable....best advice is to try very hard to relax! Let ur mind drift away if u find it uncomfortable


----------



## Sweetness_87

I just got a call from the nurse my progrsterone is 88 which is down from three months before. But I also had more eggs then this iui. And I'm using first response early result. The six days before


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness_87 said:


> I just got a call from the nurse my progrsterone is 88 which is down from three months before. But I also had more eggs then this iui. And I'm using first response early result. The six days before


OMG awesome number!!!!! I can't get mine over 15 it seems since I had DD 10 years ago. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Feeling so sore and bloated today! Got some CM too! Wahoo!!! OPK was definitely plus today but I expect that with the trigger. Last night there was barely a line. IUI tomorrow morning! Good luck to everyone this month!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call from the nurse my progrsterone is 88 which is down from three months before. But I also had more eggs then this iui. And I'm using first response early result. The six days before
> 
> 
> OMG awesome number!!!!! I can't get mine over 15 it seems since I had DD 10 years ago. :)Click to expand...

yea thats actually one of my lowest! But Im happy that its over the nnormal. But im also taking progesterone too. Maybe yours will be that high this time too!


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call from the nurse my progrsterone is 88 which is down from three months before. But I also had more eggs then this iui. And I'm using first response early result. The six days before
> 
> 
> OMG awesome number!!!!! I can't get mine over 15 it seems since I had DD 10 years ago. :)Click to expand...
> 
> yea thats actually one of my lowest! But Im happy that its over the nnormal. But im also taking progesterone too. Maybe yours will be that high this time too!Click to expand...

That is definitely high enough :) YAY! Can't wait to hear how your HPT testing goes in a few days!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I take progesterone too. Even with my last m/c baby on 2 cc of PIO injections it was around 30. But over 20 is good so I'll take it. I have issues since having DD with low progesterone and a lp defect. The RE just won't agree....


----------



## Sweetness_87

I just took another hpt its lighter then the other one I took so I'm guessing it's prob just my trigger. Just thought it would be out of my system by now. Ughhhhh I actually was excited to get a positive


----------



## vermeil

hello ladies,

I posted briefly yesterday - going through our first IUI this month.

A bit of background - met the love of my life at 33, fell pregnant after 6 months at 37, and though (as my sig shows) it was a difficult pregnancy our wonderful son is now two and a firecracker of health and energy. So we started TTC #2 as soon as we got the green light from the doctor, at 39. Now 40 just hit and though I KNOW it's just a month more than 39 it still is driving me completely :wacko:

Had all the tests done and basically was told I have great numbers, the fertility of a 30 year old (yeah right...). But dang it if it's taking longer now.... 10 months ttc and our first iui cycle. took femara from days 3-7, had scans at day 11 and 13, have 5-6 large follicles. But the doc still wants to wait two days before the trigger as the biggest one is around 15mm. Now patiently waiting until friday for that third scan... :coffee:

Still it's really nice to be actually doing something this month beyond a gazillion tests, second-guessing everything I eat-think-do in the hopes of increasing our chances. Ttc really makes you go a bit :wacko: I think. I know it will happen, just wondering if I'll still be sane by the time we get a bfp haha

Nice to meet all of you :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Welcome Vermeil!!!!

Sweetness-damn! Mine are always out by 8-9 days when I start testing. :(


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> I just took another hpt its lighter then the other one I took so I'm guessing it's prob just my trigger. Just thought it would be out of my system by now. Ughhhhh I actually was excited to get a positive

I'd test again with FMU, your evening pee might be diluted which is causing it to be more faint? Just a thought. GL!


----------



## alicatt

vermeil said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I posted briefly yesterday - going through our first IUI this month.
> 
> A bit of background - met the love of my life at 33, fell pregnant after 6 months at 37, and though (as my sig shows) it was a difficult pregnancy our wonderful son is now two and a firecracker of health and energy. So we started TTC #2 as soon as we got the green light from the doctor, at 39. Now 40 just hit and though I KNOW it's just a month more than 39 it still is driving me completely :wacko:
> 
> Had all the tests done and basically was told I have great numbers, the fertility of a 30 year old (yeah right...). But dang it if it's taking longer now.... 10 months ttc and our first iui cycle. took femara from days 3-7, had scans at day 11 and 13, have 5-6 large follicles. But the doc still wants to wait two days before the trigger as the biggest one is around 15mm. Now patiently waiting until friday for that third scan... :coffee:
> 
> Still it's really nice to be actually doing something this month beyond a gazillion tests, second-guessing everything I eat-think-do in the hopes of increasing our chances. Ttc really makes you go a bit :wacko: I think. I know it will happen, just wondering if I'll still be sane by the time we get a bfp haha
> 
> Nice to meet all of you :hugs:

Welcome! I'm the same age as you are, and am probably a few days behind you. I think I'll be having my IUIs on the weekend. Best of luck to you on your first IUI. I've had 2, and this will be my third cycle of IUI. They are a bit uncomfortable, but not too bad! :hug:


----------



## Stillwait78

Hi All - lots of iui;s going on recently - sending baby dust to all!!
Sweetness. when I had my chemical pregnancies I could never trust the darkness of the line in determining my beta, even though it was going up nicely in the begginning I would have darker and then lighter lines. So don't lose hope yet! they are different from test to test and from how much you liquid you drank.

AFM - waiting for scan #4 this morning. Still a small on the left and almost ripe on the right (18). Continued Gonal F last night with increased dose of 150. Estradiol is climbing. albiet slowly - it is currently 515 Canadian units which is about 143 - so low but still climbing. Lining is 9 mm now. We will see what today's scan brings!


----------



## Stillwait78

vermeil said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I posted briefly yesterday - going through our first IUI this month.
> 
> A bit of background - met the love of my life at 33, fell pregnant after 6 months at 37, and though (as my sig shows) it was a difficult pregnancy our wonderful son is now two and a firecracker of health and energy. So we started TTC #2 as soon as we got the green light from the doctor, at 39. Now 40 just hit and though I KNOW it's just a month more than 39 it still is driving me completely :wacko:
> 
> Had all the tests done and basically was told I have great numbers, the fertility of a 30 year old (yeah right...). But dang it if it's taking longer now.... 10 months ttc and our first iui cycle. took femara from days 3-7, had scans at day 11 and 13, have 5-6 large follicles. But the doc still wants to wait two days before the trigger as the biggest one is around 15mm. Now patiently waiting until friday for that third scan... :coffee:
> 
> Still it's really nice to be actually doing something this month beyond a gazillion tests, second-guessing everything I eat-think-do in the hopes of increasing our chances. Ttc really makes you go a bit :wacko: I think. I know it will happen, just wondering if I'll still be sane by the time we get a bfp haha
> 
> Nice to meet all of you :hugs:

Hi Vermeil and nice to meet you too!
I hear ya on the second guessing everything. I have been TTC for over 2 years now and in the begginning I drove myself crazy! I would do everything by the book just to see one line at test time and break down. I have started with a new outlook over the last few months at the advice of my RE. Everyone may not agree but I take the "everything in moderation" approach now. So I allow myself a cup of coffee, even a glass of wine while follies are growing. I take my vitamins and try to make healthy choices but do not obsess about it. I told my RE a few months back that I feel like I have been pregnant for 2 years and I cant take anymore! he told me to relax on everything and not be so hard on myself. So I am trying this way for now. Hoping for a BFP soon.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mommies2b said:


> Ill be doing my second iui hopefully on aug 17 or 18th. Im on 100mg clomid day 3-7 , I take my last dosage tonight and have a ultrasound on Monday 13th to check folicles.
> first IuI was uncomfortable....best advice is to try very hard to relax! Let ur mind drift away if u find it uncomfortable

Hi Mommies :). I am also taking 100mg of clomid- tomorrow is my last pill. I'll have my u/s on 8/15 (I have ov on cd16 in the past on clomid) so I think my IUI will be around the 18th or 19th! We'll be cycle buddies!

Does anyone know... Is there a medicine that makes you ov from both sides or the other side? my sister just asked me this and I had no idea but I would:haha: think so? I only have one tube but two good ovaries so if I am ov from my left side the IUI is cancelled. The right side is the good side but since I wasn't monitored on my last 3 cycles of clomid (diff doc) I don't know for sure which side I ov from. Just curious because I *thought* clomid has you ov from both sides but I guess it's which ever side is more dominant? I think I have confused myself! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> Mommies2b said:
> 
> 
> Ill be doing my second iui hopefully on aug 17 or 18th. Im on 100mg clomid day 3-7 , I take my last dosage tonight and have a ultrasound on Monday 13th to check folicles.
> first IuI was uncomfortable....best advice is to try very hard to relax! Let ur mind drift away if u find it uncomfortable
> 
> Hi Mommies :). I am also taking 100mg of clomid- tomorrow is my last pill. I'll have my u/s on 8/15 (I have ov on cd16 in the past on clomid) so I think my IUI will be around the 18th or 19th! We'll be cycle buddies!
> 
> Does anyone know... Is there a medicine that makes you ov from both sides or the other side? my sister just asked me this and I had no idea but I would:haha: think so? I only have one tube but two good ovaries so if I am ov from my left side the IUI is cancelled. The right side is the good side but since I wasn't monitored on my last 3 cycles of clomid (diff doc) I don't know for sure which side I ov from. Just curious because I *thought* clomid has you ov from both sides but I guess it's which ever side is more dominant? I think I have confused myself! :haha:Click to expand...

mrsjennyg - I too had a blocked tube for a time, and was trying to figure out how our ovaries worked, and which one would I ovulated from. It turns out that there is no rhyme or reason to which one you ovulate from. Most women have an ovary that is more dominant, and will ovulate from that ovary more often than not. However using clomid does help to get follicles on both ovaries so you increase your chances of getting follicles on the ovary without the blocked tube. Have you had an HSG done to see if they can resolve the blockage? They were able to do that with mine, and now both tubes are open. If not, keep doing fertility treatments as they can help you ovulate from both ovaries and then it won't be as much of an issue. :hug:


----------



## KBrain3377

I think I just got :bfp: but I dont want to get exited just yet

I basically wrote off the very very faint second line I got yesterday w/the ic (10 miu) as either the trigger or just an evap line  so last night I went out drinking w/my best friend. :blush: This morning I grabbed one of the store tests that I had been saving on my way to work, b/c I was feeling bad about the drinking. completely expecting a negative, I took it after a full cup of coffee. So I didnt use fmu and this test was 25 miu and I instantly got a second line!!! The line was faint and not as dark as a control, but definitely there and much darker than the one yesterday on the 10 miu ic. I cant really believe it yet, and since my clinic wont do a blood test until 16 (!!!!) days after the trigger, all I can now do is wait.. and pee on all the sticks I can get my hands on! 
I have so much to get done at work today and I cant concentrate at all! Since yesterday Ive had the strangest foggy feeling, like a permanent hangover, I feel like a space cadet. Yesterday I gave a delivery guy the wrong address to our house, it was off by two numbers! WTF? Im debating of going to the drugstore down the street to get some more sticks to pee on, or patiently waiting until I get home tonight.


----------



## alicatt

KBrain3377 said:


> I think I just got :bfp: but I dont want to get exited just yet
> 
> I basically wrote off the very very faint second line I got yesterday w/the ic (10 miu) as either the trigger or just an evap line  so last night I went out drinking w/my best friend. :blush: This morning I grabbed one of the store tests that I had been saving on my way to work, b/c I was feeling bad about the drinking. completely expecting a negative, I took it after a full cup of coffee. So I didnt use fmu and this test was 25 miu and I instantly got a second line!!! The line was faint and not as dark as a control, but definitely there and much darker than the one yesterday on the 10 miu ic. I cant really believe it yet, and since my clinic wont do a blood test until 16 (!!!!) days after the trigger, all I can now do is wait.. and pee on all the sticks I can get my hands on!
> I have so much to get done at work today and I cant concentrate at all! Since yesterday Ive had the strangest foggy feeling, like a permanent hangover, I feel like a space cadet. Yesterday I gave a delivery guy the wrong address to our house, it was off by two numbers! WTF? Im debating of going to the drugstore down the street to get some more sticks to pee on, or patiently waiting until I get home tonight.

KBrain3377 - it certainly sounds like it! That is great news :) :) :) :thumbup:
I'd get a digital test, I believe they have a higher cut off (like 50 miu). Then I would do that one in the morning with FMU. If it says positive, then I think I'd believe it! Or you could post the pics and let us take a look?


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> I think I just got :bfp: but I dont want to get exited just yet
> 
> I basically wrote off the very very faint second line I got yesterday w/the ic (10 miu) as either the trigger or just an evap line  so last night I went out drinking w/my best friend. :blush: This morning I grabbed one of the store tests that I had been saving on my way to work, b/c I was feeling bad about the drinking. completely expecting a negative, I took it after a full cup of coffee. So I didnt use fmu and this test was 25 miu and I instantly got a second line!!! The line was faint and not as dark as a control, but definitely there and much darker than the one yesterday on the 10 miu ic. I cant really believe it yet, and since my clinic wont do a blood test until 16 (!!!!) days after the trigger, all I can now do is wait.. and pee on all the sticks I can get my hands on!
> I have so much to get done at work today and I cant concentrate at all! Since yesterday Ive had the strangest foggy feeling, like a permanent hangover, I feel like a space cadet. Yesterday I gave a delivery guy the wrong address to our house, it was off by two numbers! WTF? Im debating of going to the drugstore down the street to get some more sticks to pee on, or patiently waiting until I get home tonight.
> 
> KBrain3377 - it certainly sounds like it! That is great news :) :) :) :thumbup:
> I'd get a digital test, I believe they have a higher cut off (like 50 miu). Then I would do that one in the morning with FMU. If it says positive, then I think I'd believe it! Or you could post the pics and let us take a look?Click to expand...

Thanks Alicatt - I will definitely post some a pic tomorrow, since I'll be working from home, and assuming there is something to post. I don't really want to get excited yet, but I can't help it, we've been trying for SO LONG!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommies2b said:
> 
> 
> Ill be doing my second iui hopefully on aug 17 or 18th. Im on 100mg clomid day 3-7 , I take my last dosage tonight and have a ultrasound on Monday 13th to check folicles.
> first IuI was uncomfortable....best advice is to try very hard to relax! Let ur mind drift away if u find it uncomfortable
> 
> Hi Mommies :). I am also taking 100mg of clomid- tomorrow is my last pill. I'll have my u/s on 8/15 (I have ov on cd16 in the past on clomid) so I think my IUI will be around the 18th or 19th! We'll be cycle buddies!
> 
> Does anyone know... Is there a medicine that makes you ov from both sides or the other side? my sister just asked me this and I had no idea but I would:haha: think so? I only have one tube but two good ovaries so if I am ov from my left side the IUI is cancelled. The right side is the good side but since I wasn't monitored on my last 3 cycles of clomid (diff doc) I don't know for sure which side I ov from. Just curious because I *thought* clomid has you ov from both sides but I guess it's which ever side is more dominant? I think I have confused myself! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mrsjennyg - I too had a blocked tube for a time, and was trying to figure out how our ovaries worked, and which one would I ovulated from. It turns out that there is no rhyme or reason to which one you ovulate from. Most women have an ovary that is more dominant, and will ovulate from that ovary more often than not. However using clomid does help to get follicles on both ovaries so you increase your chances of getting follicles on the ovary without the blocked tube. Have you had an HSG done to see if they can resolve the blockage? They were able to do that with mine, and now both tubes are open. If not, keep doing fertility treatments as they can help you ovulate from both ovaries and then it won't be as much of an issue. :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Alicatt! Yes I did have an HSG and they couldn't clear the tube so I had surgery 12/8/11 and the tube is unrepairable :( so one good tube and 2 good ovaries... Bummer about all those wasted eggs!

Kbrain - omggg!!! I am so excited for you! I agree with Ali, get a digi and then use it tomorrow with FMU. Whoomp!!!!


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommies2b said:
> 
> 
> Ill be doing my second iui hopefully on aug 17 or 18th. Im on 100mg clomid day 3-7 , I take my last dosage tonight and have a ultrasound on Monday 13th to check folicles.
> first IuI was uncomfortable....best advice is to try very hard to relax! Let ur mind drift away if u find it uncomfortable
> 
> Hi Mommies :). I am also taking 100mg of clomid- tomorrow is my last pill. I'll have my u/s on 8/15 (I have ov on cd16 in the past on clomid) so I think my IUI will be around the 18th or 19th! We'll be cycle buddies!
> 
> Does anyone know... Is there a medicine that makes you ov from both sides or the other side? my sister just asked me this and I had no idea but I would:haha: think so? I only have one tube but two good ovaries so if I am ov from my left side the IUI is cancelled. The right side is the good side but since I wasn't monitored on my last 3 cycles of clomid (diff doc) I don't know for sure which side I ov from. Just curious because I *thought* clomid has you ov from both sides but I guess it's which ever side is more dominant? I think I have confused myself! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> mrsjennyg - I too had a blocked tube for a time, and was trying to figure out how our ovaries worked, and which one would I ovulated from. It turns out that there is no rhyme or reason to which one you ovulate from. Most women have an ovary that is more dominant, and will ovulate from that ovary more often than not. However using clomid does help to get follicles on both ovaries so you increase your chances of getting follicles on the ovary without the blocked tube. Have you had an HSG done to see if they can resolve the blockage? They were able to do that with mine, and now both tubes are open. If not, keep doing fertility treatments as they can help you ovulate from both ovaries and then it won't be as much of an issue. :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Alicatt! Yes I did have an HSG and they couldn't clear the tube so I had surgery 12/8/11 and the tube is unrepairable :( so one good tube and 2 good ovaries... Bummer about all those wasted eggs!
> 
> Kbrain - omggg!!! I am so excited for you! I agree with Ali, get a digi and then use it tomorrow with FMU. Whoomp!!!!Click to expand...

mrsjennyg - sorry about the blocked tube, it is infuriating isn't it? At least you have one that is open, and using fertility drugs can indeed up your chances of ovulating on both ovaries so you increase your chances. I am trying injectibles and have 4 follicles on my left, but nothing on the right. So strange! Anyway, injectibles do give you more follicles, and increase your chances so maybe that is something you could try in the future?

GL!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thank Ali! I think I might talk to my doc about injectables I this 4th round of clomid doesn't work... Last pills tomorrow!


----------



## alicatt

mrsjennyg said:


> Thank Ali! I think I might talk to my doc about injectables I this 4th round of clomid doesn't work... Last pills tomorrow!

I did clomid for a month, and didn't have great success. I was all flushed and feeling miserable for the 5 days. I didn't get the greatest result with it either, I had 1 follicle and 1 cyst!

The injectibles are not fun to use, and they are expensive. I'm actually not sure how expensive as I haven't paid for them yet. They do seem to be working better for me, and my side effects have been headaches, achiness in my back and hips, and some bloating. As long as they work, the side effects have not been too bad!

Let's hope you won't have to do another round, and this is your month! :dust:


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Thank Ali! I think I might talk to my doc about injectables I this 4th round of clomid doesn't work... Last pills tomorrow!

Fingers crossed for you, hope this is your month!


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> I just took another hpt its lighter then the other one I took so I'm guessing it's prob just my trigger. Just thought it would be out of my system by now. Ughhhhh I actually was excited to get a positive

Sweetness - are you sure this wasn't your BFP? I would test for a couple of days more before writing it off - we had our IUIs on the same day if I remember correctly, but my trigger was on Monday the 30th (IUI was the next day) and I'm thinking that this could be my BFP. It did get darker today than it was yesterday and today I tested w/a lower sensitivity test. If you trigger was a day before mine, I would not think that it would still be showing up on the hpt.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: i'm on the 2WW forum but thought let me check this one out. i'm 30 and hubby is 31 and we've been trying to conceive for about 2 years now. last 6 months we've been trying with meds. i'm on 150mg clomid/estradiol/hcg trigger shot. i just found out this morning that it was a negative this month, did a blood test yesterday. i had done 2 back to back iui's 2 weeks ago. the wait was horrible and in the end we didn't get our angel. but onto the next cycle. the miracle of this cycle is that i started my period on its own and i came 2 days early. so the doc/nurse are like that's a positive sign. so i'll start the meds tonight and see where they lead me in the next week. onto IUI #3.

IUI #1: BFN 

July IUI #2: BFN

August let it be our month!!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks Kbrain and Ali!

Welcome Kismat!

So I just ran into one of the 5 (FiVE!!) pregnant woman in my office. She found out she was having a boy yesterday so I congratulated her. She then went on to complain about how her and hub couldn't agree on names and she says, "like I don't have enough stress right now?" I just looked at her with a dumb smile on my face but in my head I was thinking, "I. Do. Not. Feel. Bad. For. You. Shut up."
This is the same girl that I had complained about in a previous post...argh. Ok end rant :/


----------



## Sweetness_87

KBrain3377 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another hpt its lighter then the other one I took so I'm guessing it's prob just my trigger. Just thought it would be out of my system by now. Ughhhhh I actually was excited to get a positive
> 
> Sweetness - are you sure this wasn't your BFP? I would test for a couple of days more before writing it off - we had our IUIs on the same day if I remember correctly, but my trigger was on Monday the 30th (IUI was the next day) and I'm thinking that this could be my BFP. It did get darker today than it was yesterday and today I tested w/a lower sensitivity test. If you trigger was a day before mine, I would not think that it would still be showing up on the hpt.Click to expand...

Yes I had my iui 31 10000 units trigger 29. Took another test this morning and it's still there it is more faint today then it was yesterday that's what is making me nervous. But I'm 9 dpiui today and 12 days past trigger if you count today. I'm just nervous cause I want this sooooo badly and afraid it's the trigger so not getting my hopes up.


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> I just took another hpt its lighter then the other one I took so I'm guessing it's prob just my trigger. Just thought it would be out of my system by now. Ughhhhh I actually was excited to get a positive
> 
> Sweetness - are you sure this wasn't your BFP? I would test for a couple of days more before writing it off - we had our IUIs on the same day if I remember correctly, but my trigger was on Monday the 30th (IUI was the next day) and I'm thinking that this could be my BFP. It did get darker today than it was yesterday and today I tested w/a lower sensitivity test. If you trigger was a day before mine, I would not think that it would still be showing up on the hpt.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I had my iui 31 10000 units trigger 29. Took another test this morning and it's still there it is more faint today then it was yesterday that's what is making me nervous. But I'm 9 dpiui today and 12 days past trigger if you count today. I'm just nervous cause I want this sooooo badly and afraid it's the trigger so not getting my hopes up.Click to expand...

Did you trigger w/Ovidrel? The standard syringe is 250 mcg, so you're saying you took more than one of them?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Kbrian - no just the hcg 10,000 units on a 1 ml syringe only one shot. Last time I tested my trigger it was out by 7 dpiui
Then I also just tried taking another one and held my urine since noon and it was barely positive like had to move it side to side. So I don't know .....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Ovidrel is a different dose than say Profasi and Novarel that I used to take tears ago.

Jenny-Yay no words for her complaining! :(

Me-IUI is done. Really crampy today with stringy bloody mucous. Really hoping this is it! My heart can't take much more! FX for everyone!!!


----------



## Kismat026

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks Kbrain and Ali!
> 
> Welcome Kismat!
> 
> So I just ran into one of the 5 (FiVE!!) pregnant woman in my office. She found out she was having a boy yesterday so I congratulated her. She then went on to complain about how her and hub couldn't agree on names and she says, "like I don't have enough stress right now?" I just looked at her with a dumb smile on my face but in my head I was thinking, "I. Do. Not. Feel. Bad. For. You. Shut up."
> This is the same girl that I had complained about in a previous post...argh. Ok end rant :/

I would have probably thought of those same words as you wrote!! I know sometimes i just get soooo frustrated with pregnant women and there worries, granted i'm sure there are worries but enjoy being pregnant for a change!! ok i'm done end rant:)


----------



## mammag

So I called my nurse for my Clomid prescription, and she never called it in?? Not all day??!! She's never done that. I don't know what's going on, but I have to have it by tomorrow so I can start on time :( Also, ultra sound is scheduled for the 20th and if all goes well, IUI will be on the 22nd.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

mammag-call them first thing tomorrow!

Me-Still cramping. Never had this before... Gonna take a small dose of Motrin before bed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> mammag-call them first thing tomorrow!
> 
> Me-Still cramping. Never had this before... Gonna take a small dose of Motrin before bed.

Oh no. That's no fun. Some of my iuis hurt the other didnt. This last one only H
Hurt during but not throughout the day. Good luck! 
My situation is still odd don't know if it's for real or not ufghhhh


----------



## vermeil

alicatt said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> 
> I posted briefly yesterday - going through our first IUI this month.
> 
> A bit of background - met the love of my life at 33, fell pregnant after 6 months at 37, and though (as my sig shows) it was a difficult pregnancy our wonderful son is now two and a firecracker of health and energy. So we started TTC #2 as soon as we got the green light from the doctor, at 39. Now 40 just hit and though I KNOW it's just a month more than 39 it still is driving me completely :wacko:
> 
> Had all the tests done and basically was told I have great numbers, the fertility of a 30 year old (yeah right...). But dang it if it's taking longer now.... 10 months ttc and our first iui cycle. took femara from days 3-7, had scans at day 11 and 13, have 5-6 large follicles. But the doc still wants to wait two days before the trigger as the biggest one is around 15mm. Now patiently waiting until friday for that third scan... :coffee:
> 
> Still it's really nice to be actually doing something this month beyond a gazillion tests, second-guessing everything I eat-think-do in the hopes of increasing our chances. Ttc really makes you go a bit :wacko: I think. I know it will happen, just wondering if I'll still be sane by the time we get a bfp haha
> 
> Nice to meet all of you :hugs:
> 
> Welcome! I'm the same age as you are, and am probably a few days behind you. I think I'll be having my IUIs on the weekend. Best of luck to you on your first IUI. I've had 2, and this will be my third cycle of IUI. They are a bit uncomfortable, but not too bad! :hug:Click to expand...

Hello and nice to meet you Allicatt! Same age huh? And apparently from your ticker we`re both on day 14 soooo I guess we`re synced buddies this month :haha: I`ll probably have my trigger tomorrow night and the procedure this weekend. :thumbup: Super baby dust to you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Did you test again sweetness??? The IUI itself was painless. Why I am cramping all day long after it...who knows?? :(


----------



## vermeil

mrsjennyg said:


> Thanks Kbrain and Ali!
> 
> Welcome Kismat!
> 
> So I just ran into one of the 5 (FiVE!!) pregnant woman in my office. She found out she was having a boy yesterday so I congratulated her. She then went on to complain about how her and hub couldn't agree on names and she says, "like I don't have enough stress right now?" I just looked at her with a dumb smile on my face but in my head I was thinking, "I. Do. Not. Feel. Bad. For. You. Shut up."
> This is the same girl that I had complained about in a previous post...argh. Ok end rant :/

Ugh. that is sooo awful. I feel your pain!! My son was born very premature - while he was fighting for his life in the nicu a pregnant lady next to me in the hospital waiting room complained for over a hour of her... ugly swollen feet. Yep, you read that right. How unsightly they were. I eventually gave a a brief "you are so lucky I would have given both my arms just to reach 30 weeks so my son wouldn`t be suffering right now" speech (ok so perhaps it wasn`t so brief :haha:) then left. 

The next weekend a pregnant lady in a baby store had a breakdown and yelled at the poor clerk because the furniture she ordered didn`t come in the right shade of blue. I just stared in disbelief. It`s eff-ing furniture! who cares!! I could go on and on with the examples but just remembering them makes me upset heh. TTC (and/or having a sick baby) reaaaally reorganizes your priorities in life. for the better. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Did you test again sweetness??? The IUI itself was painless. Why I am cramping all day long after it...who knows?? :(

Yes I took one again at like four it was super faint but still there. More faint then the other from yesterday. I am 12 days past trigger and 9 dpiui. I know that my urine is not as concentrated during the day. What's your opinion 

And maybe that's a good sign it hurts!!


----------



## mammag

Sweetness, I just don't see anyone still getting positives from the trigger 12 days after. It has GOT to be your :bfp: hun. can't wait to see pics!!! :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Honestly I think I have had a positive from the trigger show up at still 9 days past IUI. Then got a negative on day 10. And a positive for real again on day 11!! I think it could go both ways. So hoping it's real!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Sweetness_87 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Did you test again sweetness??? The IUI itself was painless. Why I am cramping all day long after it...who knows?? :(
> 
> Yes I took one again at like four it was super faint but still there. More faint then the other from yesterday. I am 12 days past trigger and 9 dpiui. I know that my urine is not as concentrated during the day. What's your opinion
> 
> And maybe that's a good sign it hurts!!Click to expand...

Sweetness - I would try another test tomorrow morning with fmu. I also find it hard to believe that you would still have enough of the trigger left over - I think you got your :bfp:

As for me, I took another test tonight at 10 pm and the line is just a bit darker now, I still can't believe it. I really hope this is it.


----------



## mammag

U guys are giving me so much hope!! I hope you ALL have :bfp:'s!!!! :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain-Congrats to you!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveMrsP

So my cycle got cancelled due to too many follies totally devastated as u all can imagine, we weren't going to scan this morning because the machine wasnt working as I was about to leave they scanned me just incase and there all 3 just 3 and they wont go ahead and we are not aloud to bd until next period without condoms! (really tempted although) I'm sooooo upset! Xxxxxx thanks ladies and good luck


----------



## Sweetness_87

So try holding my urine for five hours. I am 10 piui 13 days past trigger counting today and I have a faint second line. It's still very faint which worrys me it could still be trigger. Cause it's not getting darker. I just wanna know for sure. I mean I have no symptoms at all or anything which is also worry some. 
Kbrain- congrats that's awesome! See yours is getting darker. Mines not. Does yours show up just as dark as the other line?


----------



## Sweetness_87

LoveMrsP said:


> So my cycle got cancelled due to too many follies totally devastated as u all can imagine, we weren't going to scan this morning because the machine wasnt working as I was about to leave they scanned me just incase and there all 3 just 3 and they wont go ahead and we are not aloud to bd until next period without condoms! (really tempted although) I'm sooooo upset! Xxxxxx thanks ladies and good luck

How many follies did you have?


----------



## mrsjennyg

LoveMrsP said:


> So my cycle got cancelled due to too many follies totally devastated as u all can imagine, we weren't going to scan this morning because the machine wasnt working as I was about to leave they scanned me just incase and there all 3 just 3 and they wont go ahead and we are not aloud to bd until next period without condoms! (really tempted although) I'm sooooo upset! Xxxxxx thanks ladies and good luck

You have 3 follies and they cancelled? How many is ideal? I had thought that 3 was a good number :shrug:
You poor thing, you must be devistated. Why can't you even bd? Do they think it would be multiples??


----------



## LoveMrsP

So I only had 3 mature follies over 20 something and 3 little ones that wont mature, they won't let me bd because of high risk of multiples! Which sucks cause when u have been trying for so long and have such a high chance this month, all I want to do is bd! it's like there teasing me :( woul any of u go against nurses orders?


----------



## alicatt

LoveMrsP said:


> So my cycle got cancelled due to too many follies totally devastated as u all can imagine, we weren't going to scan this morning because the machine wasnt working as I was about to leave they scanned me just incase and there all 3 just 3 and they wont go ahead and we are not aloud to bd until next period without condoms! (really tempted although) I'm sooooo upset! Xxxxxx thanks ladies and good luck

Are you saying that you have 3 follicles and they won't do the IUI? That is so strange! I have 4 and we are going to continue with the IUI probably this weekend. There is a risk for multiples, as in you could have triplets, but that is very rare. You are more likely to have twins or a single. I think you should talk it over with your DH and decide whether you are willing to take the risk or not. 

There is also a procedure that can be done if you do end up with triplets, and it is called selective reduction. They are able to go in and remove one of them early on in the pregnancy. It is very controversial, but an option none the less (providing there is a Dr willing to do the procedure). 

If I were you I would go for the BD'ing this weekend, and take your chances, but then again, I want twins ;)


----------



## alicatt

LoveMrsP said:


> So I only had 3 mature follies over 20 something and 3 little ones that wont mature, they won't let me bd because of high risk of multiples! Which sucks cause when u have been trying for so long and have such a high chance this month, all I want to do is bd! it's like there teasing me :( woul any of u go against nurses orders?

Yes I would totally go against the nurses orders, as long as you are ok with the risk of multiples.


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> So try holding my urine for five hours. I am 10 piui 13 days past trigger counting today and I have a faint second line. It's still very faint which worrys me it could still be trigger. Cause it's not getting darker. I just wanna know for sure. I mean I have no symptoms at all or anything which is also worry some.
> Kbrain- congrats that's awesome! See yours is getting darker. Mines not. Does yours show up just as dark as the other line?

Sweetness, I don't think that it is the trigger that is causing the faint BFP, but perhaps you are having a chemical? Not that I want to be the bearer of bad news, but I think that is what happens with a chemical pregnancy. On the other hand, it is still very early, and it could just be taking a while for the hCG to be showing up in your urine. It usually takes a few days for it to get to a level high enough for it to register on a HPT. I know that you are going crazy with excitement/worry :wacko:, but the only way to know for sure is to go in and have a BETA test, and then repeat the BETA test 2 days later (and again 2 days after that). They do this to ensure that the numbers are increasing and doubling every 48 hours. That will be the definitive answer for you. Is there any way you can go into or GP's office and ask them to draw the blood? Or can you try calling your RE/FS and explain your situation? Maybe if they know you are getting faint positives at home they will bring you in for your BETA? At this point I think the stress you are going through is enough that you need to go find out what is going on. :hug: and FX'd that it is the real thing!


----------



## Stillwait78

I second that - I would too!

Ladies - I have a quick question for you. I am CD 12 today and somehow my uterline lining went from 9 to 8 mm - have you heard of this? Is it possible it is due to different technicians? I am so confused....


----------



## Kismat026

mammag said:


> So I called my nurse for my Clomid prescription, and she never called it in?? Not all day??!! She's never done that. I don't know what's going on, but I have to have it by tomorrow so I can start on time :( Also, ultra sound is scheduled for the 20th and if all goes well, IUI will be on the 22nd.

We will be in the same schedule this cycle!! Mine is also scheduled for the 
20th!! Let's get all the positive energies working this cycle!!!!


----------



## holls147

Hi all,

I had my first IUI 8/8. We have no known issues, so far all tests are within normal range, with DH sperm actually being above normal. I did clomid and an hcg trigger shot. That shot made me faint and DH was shaking me and he said my face/lips were white! So I'm not really holding any hope for this cycle now lol. I'm just thinking of it more as a science experience to see how I react to the drugs. Anyone else have a bad reaction to the HCG trigger shot?


----------



## loubun17

Hey Ladies! I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with all your posts! 

Love MrsP - I had 3 follies my first and 2nd IUIs and we moved forward. The FS stated that it just means the chance for triplets is NOT 0% but it's still small. that is IF a preg occours. Mind you.. I just had my third so it didn't work for me! 

StillWait - not here, I have only had an US the day of so I have no idea if it fluctuated at all, sorry! But 8 is still good!

Holls - you sound a lot like me. We are unexplained - wth! My hubbs SA is always off the charts - like triple where it should be! So frustrating - you would think 1 of them would hit the jackpot! !I have been doing 50mg of clomid, no hgc though. Sorry you had a bad reacion - yikes!

Sweetness and KBrian - this is super exciting!! I hope this is it for you guys!!!! You can start the luck on this thread! When was your IUI??? I had mine on the 1st of Aug... have had cramping early this week, feel just like AF is coming. I am planning for that, still hoping for the best. Just nerv to get dissapointed, yet again ... bleach. 

:dust::dust::dust:

to ALL you lovely ladies!


----------



## krunnin

loubun17 said:


> Hey Ladies! I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with all your posts!
> 
> 
> Sweetness and KBrian - this is super exciting!! I hope this is it for you guys!!!! You can start the luck on this thread! When was your IUI??? I had mine on the 1st of Aug... have had cramping early this week, feel just like AF is coming. I am planning for that, still hoping for the best. Just nerv to get dissapointed, yet again ... bleach.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> to ALL you lovely ladies!

loubun17-I had my IUI 8/2 and I am waiting to take a test. So hard! Have you taken one yet? I feel kind of bloated and heavy but my bbs aren't as sore as when I was on gonal/menopur right before IUI. I'm scared to take one... :)


----------



## alicatt

Stillwait78 said:


> I second that - I would too!
> 
> Ladies - I have a quick question for you. I am CD 12 today and somehow my uterline lining went from 9 to 8 mm - have you heard of this? Is it possible it is due to different technicians? I am so confused....

Ya, I would think that the tech just measured wrong, or didn't measure the fullest part? 8 or 9mm on CD 12 should be just fine! Did you ask about whether it was triple or homogeneous? The triple is better they say!


----------



## loubun17

KRunnin - I have not, I too am scared!. I feel like it's too early and I would just get a BFN... all my symptoms have been just like AF.. They told me to wait until 16 days past IUI ... it seems like soooooooooo far away!

We scheduled a consultation with the FS for the end of the month, as this is IUI #3 so if it fails we need to discuss next steps. 

Trying to take it one day at a time... it's so dang hard!


----------



## KBrain3377

I really am. My hubby is chucking right now since he always gets on my case for not reading directions. I read the damn tests wrong!!!!! To make a long story somewhat shorter  I got a two-pack of a store brand digital hpt last month, but the box was damaged so I put them into a bathroom drawer. If youve ever used this kind of digital tests, its the kind you have to assemble by putting the stick w/the absorbent tip and the results windows inside the plastic housing. They specifically tell you to read the digital results only and not to take it apart and go looking at the results windows inside. Well. I forgot that these two tests came were digital and came w/the plastic housing assembly and since they were not in a box, I just grabbed the stick part, used it and read the results in the window  TWICE. Both times there were two lines yesterday, and both times they meant nothing. :cry: I used a Clearblue Easy digital this morning and it was a glaring :bfn:. As I was waiting for it to do its thing, my eyes wondered over to the open drawer, where the plastic casing was .. and it all made sense. AGHHHHHHH. I was so mad at myself, mad that I got my hopes up and my hubbys hopes up and mad that I didnt know how to use an hpt :wacko:. My hubby was very understanding, got me to laugh about it and said that we will keep trying and it will happen. I love that man.


----------



## Sweetness_87

KBrain3377 said:


> I really am. My hubby is chucking right now since he always gets on my case for not reading directions. I read the damn tests wrong!!!!! To make a long story somewhat shorter  I got a two-pack of a store brand digital hpt last month, but the box was damaged so I put them into a bathroom drawer. If youve ever used this kind of digital tests, its the kind you have to assemble by putting the stick w/the absorbent tip and the results windows inside the plastic housing. They specifically tell you to read the digital results only and not to take it apart and go looking at the results windows inside. Well. I forgot that these two tests came were digital and came w/the plastic housing assembly and since they were not in a box, I just grabbed the stick part, used it and read the results in the window  TWICE. Both times there were two lines yesterday, and both times they meant nothing. :cry: I used a Clearblue Easy digital this morning and it was a glaring :bfn:. As I was waiting for it to do its thing, my eyes wondered over to the open drawer, where the plastic casing was .. and it all made sense. AGHHHHHHH. I was so mad at myself, mad that I got my hopes up and my hubbys hopes up and mad that I didnt know how to use an hpt :wacko:. My hubby was very understanding, got me to laugh about it and said that we will keep trying and it will happen. I love that man.

Ooooooooh no!!!!! That sucks. Well at least you will know next time. I'm again sorry to hear that


----------



## jen1019

holls147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had my first IUI 8/8. We have no known issues, so far all tests are within normal range, with DH sperm actually being above normal. I did clomid and an hcg trigger shot. That shot made me faint and DH was shaking me and he said my face/lips were white! So I'm not really holding any hope for this cycle now lol. I'm just thinking of it more as a science experience to see how I react to the drugs. Anyone else have a bad reaction to the HCG trigger shot?

Holls, we had our IUI on the same day. This is our second IUI with Clomid and HCG. As far as the HCG, I have never been faint. I get extremely tired the day of and day after trigger, especially. Sore. Crampy. But nothing unbearable. Try to hang in there :hugs:



alicatt said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> I second that - I would too!
> 
> Ladies - I have a quick question for you. I am CD 12 today and somehow my uterline lining went from 9 to 8 mm - have you heard of this? Is it possible it is due to different technicians? I am so confused....
> 
> Ya, I would think that the tech just measured wrong, or didn't measure the fullest part? 8 or 9mm on CD 12 should be just fine! Did you ask about whether it was triple or homogeneous? The triple is better they say!Click to expand...

I agree. Somewhere along the way, someone measured wrong. Do you ladies have a tech who measures your follies and lining? My RE has always done that.



KBrain3377 said:


> I really am. My hubby is chucking right now since he always gets on my case for not reading directions. I read the damn tests wrong!!!!! To make a long story somewhat shorter  I got a two-pack of a store brand digital hpt last month, but the box was damaged so I put them into a bathroom drawer. If youve ever used this kind of digital tests, its the kind you have to assemble by putting the stick w/the absorbent tip and the results windows inside the plastic housing. They specifically tell you to read the digital results only and not to take it apart and go looking at the results windows inside. Well. I forgot that these two tests came were digital and came w/the plastic housing assembly and since they were not in a box, I just grabbed the stick part, used it and read the results in the window  TWICE. Both times there were two lines yesterday, and both times they meant nothing. :cry: I used a Clearblue Easy digital this morning and it was a glaring :bfn:. As I was waiting for it to do its thing, my eyes wondered over to the open drawer, where the plastic casing was .. and it all made sense. AGHHHHHHH. I was so mad at myself, mad that I got my hopes up and my hubbys hopes up and mad that I didnt know how to use an hpt :wacko:. My hubby was very understanding, got me to laugh about it and said that we will keep trying and it will happen. I love that man.

Hang in there :hugs: I never knew there were tests you had to assemble - WTH? I can totally relate to the BFN. I try not to test anymore, because I don't deal well with the BFN. I've seen far too many. But I don't know if that's worse, or my RE calling to tell me it's a negative :( It is helpful that you have such an understanding hubby. He's right. It WILL happen!


----------



## KBrain3377

Thanks Sweetness! How is your testing going? I really do think that your results are real, are you going to try to go in to the doc's office and do a beta?


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I had my first IUI 8/8. We have no known issues, so far all tests are within normal range, with DH sperm actually being above normal. I did clomid and an hcg trigger shot. That shot made me faint and DH was shaking me and he said my face/lips were white! So I'm not really holding any hope for this cycle now lol. I'm just thinking of it more as a science experience to see how I react to the drugs. Anyone else have a bad reaction to the HCG trigger shot?
> 
> Holls, we had our IUI on the same day. This is our second IUI with Clomid and HCG. As far as the HCG, I have never been faint. I get extremely tired the day of and day after trigger, especially. Sore. Crampy. But nothing unbearable. Try to hang in there :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> I second that - I would too!
> 
> Ladies - I have a quick question for you. I am CD 12 today and somehow my uterline lining went from 9 to 8 mm - have you heard of this? Is it possible it is due to different technicians? I am so confused....Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, I would think that the tech just measured wrong, or didn't measure the fullest part? 8 or 9mm on CD 12 should be just fine! Did you ask about whether it was triple or homogeneous? The triple is better they say!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Somewhere along the way, someone measured wrong. Do you ladies have a tech who measures your follies and lining? My RE has always done that.
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> I really am. My hubby is chucking right now since he always gets on my case for not reading directions. I read the damn tests wrong!!!!! To make a long story somewhat shorter  I got a two-pack of a store brand digital hpt last month, but the box was damaged so I put them into a bathroom drawer. If youve ever used this kind of digital tests, its the kind you have to assemble by putting the stick w/the absorbent tip and the results windows inside the plastic housing. They specifically tell you to read the digital results only and not to take it apart and go looking at the results windows inside. Well. I forgot that these two tests came were digital and came w/the plastic housing assembly and since they were not in a box, I just grabbed the stick part, used it and read the results in the window  TWICE. Both times there were two lines yesterday, and both times they meant nothing. :cry: I used a Clearblue Easy digital this morning and it was a glaring :bfn:. As I was waiting for it to do its thing, my eyes wondered over to the open drawer, where the plastic casing was .. and it all made sense. AGHHHHHHH. I was so mad at myself, mad that I got my hopes up and my hubbys hopes up and mad that I didnt know how to use an hpt :wacko:. My hubby was very understanding, got me to laugh about it and said that we will keep trying and it will happen. I love that man.Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there :hugs: I never knew there were tests you had to assemble - WTH? I can totally relate to the BFN. I try not to test anymore, because I don't deal well with the BFN. I've seen far too many. But I don't know if that's worse, or my RE calling to tell me it's a negative :( It is helpful that you have such an understanding hubby. He's right. It WILL happen!Click to expand...

Thanks Jen1019 - I hope you and he are right! It's technically still early in this cycle, not sure of the exact count since not sure of the ovulation date, but it could be 10DP IUI and 8 DPO, if I ovulated two days after the IUI like I think I did. But I've already written this cycle off in my head, and looking looking to what options we have for the next cycle. I'm also glad I'm home from work today, wallowing on the couch and watching bad TV sounds very appealing.


----------



## krunnin

loubun17 said:


> KRunnin - I have not, I too am scared!. I feel like it's too early and I would just get a BFN... all my symptoms have been just like AF.. They told me to wait until 16 days past IUI ... it seems like soooooooooo far away!
> 
> We scheduled a consultation with the FS for the end of the month, as this is IUI #3 so if it fails we need to discuss next steps.
> 
> Trying to take it one day at a time... it's so dang hard!

It does seem like a long time but it's just next week! I have similar symptoms too, but maybe it's our time. Hang in there. We can be TWW buddies!


----------



## holls147

Thanks Jen! We can be buddies for this cycle :) When do you do go in for blood test? I go in on the 20th. But I think I'm going to test the night before because if it's BFN I'd rather find out at home alone in my bathroom rather than at work around all my co workers on Monday.

Kbrain- major bummer!! :( That is totally something I would do as well. 

My RE office just called me and said the dr reviewed my labs from 2 weeks ago and that my vitamin d level is low and to start taking a supplement now. Anyone else ever hear of that? So weird.


----------



## Sweetness_87

KBrain3377 said:


> Thanks Sweetness! How is your testing going? I really do think that your results are real, are you going to try to go in to the doc's office and do a beta?

My problem is I litterally pee every four hours or less so it's hard to get a concentrated urine. But took one this morning and a line is still there so hoping its real. It's just not getting darker DH says it looks darker buttttt who knows. I go for a beta Monday. So who knows I hope its real never had a positive before in my life. Again sorry to hear that


----------



## loubun17

Thanks KRunnin hopefully it is :) Have to stay positive! When did they tell you to test? They told me to come in on the 16th if no AF. 

Sweetness! That sounds very promising! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrsjennyg

alicatt said:


> LoveMrsP said:
> 
> 
> So I only had 3 mature follies over 20 something and 3 little ones that wont mature, they won't let me bd because of high risk of multiples! Which sucks cause when u have been trying for so long and have such a high chance this month, all I want to do is bd! it's like there teasing me :( woul any of u go against nurses orders?
> 
> Yes I would totally go against the nurses orders, as long as you are ok with the risk of multiples.Click to expand...

I totally agree- talk to your hubs and see what he thinks. But I say go for it!! I would if it was me :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

holls147 said:


> Thanks Jen! We can be buddies for this cycle :) When do you do go in for blood test? I go in on the 20th. But I think I'm going to test the night before because if it's BFN I'd rather find out at home alone in my bathroom rather than at work around all my co workers on Monday.
> 
> Kbrain- major bummer!! :( That is totally something I would do as well.
> 
> My RE office just called me and said the dr reviewed my labs from 2 weeks ago and that my vitamin d level is low and to start taking a supplement now. Anyone else ever hear of that? So weird.

Hi Holls- welcome! My PCP actually told me to start taking vitamin D after my physical last year. He said that as women get older, they need more D. Awesome. After speaking with some friends, a lot of them take the D as well :)


----------



## LoveMrsP

Thanks everyone who helped me this cycle! I really appreciate u guys being here! Well that was my last iui for now so I'll be back to natural, I just want to wish u guys all the very best baby dust to all of u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## krunnin

Loubun17-They said for me to test at home at two weeks which is the 16th. If negative and no AF wait a couple days and test again. At any rate if Positive, then I go in for blood test. It's amazing how different every doctor is. I read a lot of folks having progesterone tested, but mine never mentioned that...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LoveMrsP said:



> So my cycle got cancelled due to too many follies totally devastated as u all can imagine, we weren't going to scan this morning because the machine wasnt working as I was about to leave they scanned me just incase and there all 3 just 3 and they wont go ahead and we are not aloud to bd until next period without condoms! (really tempted although) I'm sooooo upset! Xxxxxx thanks ladies and good luck

I would still do it! It's your call and by no means theirs to make! I had 5 with DD and yet she was a singleton. Then I had 4 nice ones last July and he threatened not to do the IUI but mentioned I'm on my own if I chose to have sex. We did do the IUI and BFN. You have nothing to lose so I say go for it!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kbrain-What are these tests you have to assemble???

Me-House full of girls for DD's 10 birthday! Lordy it's loud and crazy! LOL Still a tiny bit crampy and RE said no Motrin.


----------



## Stillwait78

Im Out :(

My cycle was just cancelled for having ovulation even though I was on Orgalutron for suppression. Dr said he has never seen this in 35 yrs of practicing! Why is my fertility so weird?? He is so dumbfounded he asked me to bring back all my boxes and unused meds and is asking the pharm company to test the lot for being faulty. So, no iui for me this month. - techinically in 2ww i guess. Homework only. So bummed.


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry Still :hugs: That sucks :(


----------



## loubun17

Urgh... i am frustrated for you! So much is out of our control. Try to hang in there and focus on gearing up for next month :) easier said than done I'm sure!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Stillwait-ugh that sucks. Sorry to hear that

How is everyone else? 

AFM- I'm out took another test today 11 dpiui and it's SUPER faint like you can hardly see it. It's gotten WAY lighter then the other days and that was urine that I held for 7 hours. So still don't get why it's getting lighter to like where it doesn't even show. I was soooo excited too. So I'm counting myself out


----------



## mammag

Sorry Sweetness :( Hopefully you just have a slow shower in there!!! :D

AFM I'm on my second day of Clomid. Have a bunch of Wondfo's coming in the mail and am getting all my money squared away so I have it as I need it, lol. We have to pay for everything up front because my insurance does not cover anything infertility related. Except for the testing for underlying causes. I'm excited, and feel good and relaxed. I so hope this works!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Stillwait78 said:


> Im Out :(
> 
> My cycle was just cancelled for having ovulation even though I was on Orgalutron for suppression. Dr said he has never seen this in 35 yrs of practicing! Why is my fertility so weird?? He is so dumbfounded he asked me to bring back all my boxes and unused meds and is asking the pharm company to test the lot for being faulty. So, no iui for me this month. - techinically in 2ww i guess. Homework only. So bummed.

That sucks! Never heard of that!! :nope:


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Im Out :(
> 
> My cycle was just cancelled for having ovulation even though I was on Orgalutron for suppression. Dr said he has never seen this in 35 yrs of practicing! Why is my fertility so weird?? He is so dumbfounded he asked me to bring back all my boxes and unused meds and is asking the pharm company to test the lot for being faulty. So, no iui for me this month. - techinically in 2ww i guess. Homework only. So bummed.
> 
> That sucks! Never heard of that!! :nope:Click to expand...

So sorry stillwait.. were you BD'ing at all? If you were, you may have caught your O that way.


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone! I hope you are all doing well, and making progress in your 2WW. I'm still waiting to ovulate! Its CD15 here, and I'm getting closer. I had an ultrasound this morning, and suddenly my right ovary has decided to come to the party. I have 3 follicles on that ovary and 4 on the left. So strange though, as I didn't have any follicles on the right on Wednesday (only 3 days ago). The biggest is 16mm and is on the left, and I have a 12 on the right, and several 9-10s. My estrogen is doubling every 2-3 days, and is now up to 918 and my LH isn't surging yet, as it was only 9. So we wait until Monday, and I keep giving myself shots of Gonal F and Menopur. 

:hug: and FX'd to you all, here is hoping we see some BFP's this month!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness-It has to be the trigger at this point...You must just hang on to it longer. :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sweetness-It has to be the trigger at this point...You must just hang on to it longer. :(

Trigger 14 days out? Last time I tested out it was gone by 7. I always test 6 days before my missed period and NEVER got a positive that's why I'm thinking possibly a chemical :-( plus in 24 super active and play sports so I know my metabolism is high. Just frustrating


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sweetness_87 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sweetness-It has to be the trigger at this point...You must just hang on to it longer. :(
> 
> Trigger 14 days out? Last time I tested out it was gone by 7. I always test 6 days before my missed period and NEVER got a positive that's why I'm thinking possibly a chemical :-( plus in 24 super active and play sports so I know my metabolism is high. Just frustratingClick to expand...

Oh I didn't think of that.... Are you testing with the same kind of test?? I know they can vary with lines. Will you have a beta done?? I had a chemical from my 1st IVF in 2006 and I made them do a beta so it was in my chart that I was indeed pregnant. The levels fell super fast. I never tested again after I started bleeding so I have no idea what the tests look like. Still hoping for a BFP for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## loubun17

Alicat! That sounds great! I love that your rigjt side decided to come to the party.. Lol! Your #'s sound great! Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## alicatt

loubun17 said:


> Alicat! That sounds great! I love that your right side decided to come to the party.. Lol! Your #'s sound great! Hopefully this is your month!

My right ovary went from 0-60 in 72 hours, crazy!

I hope that a few of the smaller follicles catch up! I would love to have 2-4 mature ones, but then again I really want to have twins, and if possible a boy and a girl. Of course any happy healthy child is perfectly fine with me! 

I certainly hope that tomorrow is the day, I had some EWCM this morning, which usually means I'm almost ready to ovulate, and I usually ovulate on CD16-17 and today is CD 16, so right on schedule!


----------



## Finch86

Had my sono today i have 1 18mm follicle on my right and only ones under 10 on the left my lining is 6.9mm im suppose to give my self my trigger tomorrow night then iui on wednesday im sooo nervous and excited i hope it works


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> Had my sono today i have 1 18mm follicle on my right and only ones under 10 on the left my lining is 6.9mm im suppose to give my self my trigger tomorrow night then iui on wednesday im sooo nervous and excited i hope it works

Finch, sounds great! GL!!!


----------



## Finch86

Thanks im already impatient about my 2ww and it hasnt even started yet lol


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> Thanks im already impatient about my 2ww and it hasnt even started yet lol

Me too! This follicular phase has been far too long! I will probably be in the 2WW starting Mon or Tues, which is CD16/17! I have longer cycles at around 33/34 days. ARGH.


----------



## Finch86

It seems like ttc is just a big looong waiting game and i feel like ive been waiting far to long so i hope everything is over this month i want to cry happy tears in 2 weeks not sad ones because im pretty sure my husband thinks im crazy lol


----------



## JandK

I am 7dpiui. I really hope that the second half of my wait goes quicker than the first. Im impatient and a tad crazy......as each cycle that goes by without a positive the more devastated I become. Timing and luck are what I need. I feel the timing was excellent this time around. Fxd. Good luck to the ladies doing their insemination this week.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck J&K! I'm 3 days in... oh the wait! If I start my period early again I'm gonna have a breakdown. I can just feel it... the devastation is too much...


----------



## LGRJWR

I have my u/s at 10AM tomorrow morning. I am so nervous and excited I guess because it is my first one ever. I will post with updates tomorrow as to when I will have my IUI scheduled. Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## mammag

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

3 days... still in pain. Dull pulling pain in my uterus and back. Ovaries still kill like they are being stimmed. God I hope there isn't a cyst. Overall just feel like crap. Crap better lead to a plus in 10 days!


----------



## mk8

Good luck lgr!

Just had my nurses appt.  scary. The size of that gonal f needle was longer than I expected. What the?!?! Anyone here in gonal f?


----------



## Stillwait78

alicatt said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stillwait78 said:
> 
> 
> Im Out :(
> 
> My cycle was just cancelled for having ovulation even though I was on Orgalutron for suppression. Dr said he has never seen this in 35 yrs of practicing! Why is my fertility so weird?? He is so dumbfounded he asked me to bring back all my boxes and unused meds and is asking the pharm company to test the lot for being faulty. So, no iui for me this month. - techinically in 2ww i guess. Homework only. So bummed.
> 
> That sucks! Never heard of that!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry stillwait.. were you BD'ing at all? If you were, you may have caught your O that way.Click to expand...

I did - I asked the Dr what was going on and he said they detected a full LH surge in my blood Sat. AM (I was doing blood daily so it was the detected at the start of surge). Knowing my TTC well enough I said - well, that means I probably haven't missed it yet!. We BD'd Sat afternoon and Sun AM - and then I had my normal O pains on Sunday morning right after. So the timing is good. I had a 21 on my right and an 11 on the left the morning of the surge (although the Dr thought the right was a cyst, but then he said my body wouldn't of surged LH so who knows!). :shrug: 

So, kinda in the 2 WW. Going to start progesterone and estrogen anyways. We don't have any male factor so there is still a chance with this month. Bring on the 2 WW.


----------



## jen1019

Hope all you ladies are hanging in there. Sorry I've been out of touch all weekend. Keeping busy on the weekends I think is one of the few things keeping me semi-sane through this TWW. How many ladies are in TWW right now? I know there has to be a lot!

For those of you gearing up for your IUI, keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you.

AFM, I am 7 days past trigger, 6DPIUI... I have been having pains in what feels like my ovaries for the last two days, which is odd considering the part of the cycle I am in. Oh well. Trying not to symptom spot too much... just hoping that we will get our BFP this cycle!


----------



## Kismat026

Hello Ladies!! i'm going to be having my 3rd IUI hopefully this cycle as long as mother nature and my clomid do its miracle for my follies!! just kind of taking it easy this week. on my last day of clomid today. really bad hot flashes yesterday though. i felt like it was a sauna in my ac'd house. nothing could help me. 

but best of luck to all in the 2WW and for those who are getting their IUI's done soon.


----------



## krunnin

mk8 said:


> Good luck lgr!
> 
> Just had my nurses appt. scary. The size of that gonal f needle was longer than I expected. What the?!?! Anyone here in gonal f?

I took 16days of gonal! It wasn't bad and mine was quite small. Anyway, folks on these boards have suggested icing it briefly before the injection to help numb. Again, the worst is preparing to do it; it doesn't really hurt.

Good luck!


----------



## KBrain3377

jen1019 said:


> Hope all you ladies are hanging in there. Sorry I've been out of touch all weekend. Keeping busy on the weekends I think is one of the few things keeping me semi-sane through this TWW. How many ladies are in TWW right now? I know there has to be a lot!
> 
> For those of you gearing up for your IUI, keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you.
> 
> AFM, I am 7 days past trigger, 6DPIUI... I have been having pains in what feels like my ovaries for the last two days, which is odd considering the part of the cycle I am in. Oh well. Trying not to symptom spot too much... just hoping that we will get our BFP this cycle!

Hi Jen - I'm at the end of the tww, tomorrow will be 14 dp iui, but I swear I ovulated two days after the iui, so as a compromise, I'm testing day after tomorrow (Wed). I have zero hope for this cycle, after getting a fluke bfp when I read the test wrong last week dohh::dohh:), so I've refrained from testing for the last week. What's the point? I'm pretty discouraged at this point, and trying to consider where we'll go from here. Good luck to all the ladies testing soon, it would really cheer me up to see some BFPs on this thread!


----------



## sweetc

KBrain3377 said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are hanging in there. Sorry I've been out of touch all weekend. Keeping busy on the weekends I think is one of the few things keeping me semi-sane through this TWW. How many ladies are in TWW right now? I know there has to be a lot!
> 
> For those of you gearing up for your IUI, keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you.
> 
> AFM, I am 7 days past trigger, 6DPIUI... I have been having pains in what feels like my ovaries for the last two days, which is odd considering the part of the cycle I am in. Oh well. Trying not to symptom spot too much... just hoping that we will get our BFP this cycle!
> 
> Hi Jen - I'm at the end of the tww, tomorrow will be 14 dp iui, but I swear I ovulated two days after the iui, so as a compromise, I'm testing day after tomorrow (Wed). I have zero hope for this cycle, after getting a fluke bfp when I read the test wrong last week dohh::dohh:), so I've refrained from testing for the last week. What's the point? I'm pretty discouraged at this point, and trying to consider where we'll go from here. Good luck to all the ladies testing soon, it would really cheer me up to see some BFPs on this thread!Click to expand...

KBrain - I sure hope that wrong BFP turns into a right one this week!

Jen - eventually those twinges will mean something, but it is so hard not to symptom spot in general.

As for me, I am 10dpo today and my chart is triphasic which gives me some hope...although that has happened before in ovulatory cycles, so it probably doesn't mean anything. 

I have mentioned in prior forums that I likely have a progesterone allergy (to my own progesterone, not just supplements), which has reared its ugly head this cycle. My day 21 progesterone was 65, so it makes sense, but my body is just itching all over! The positive thing is that it normally winds down towards my period (as the progesterone falls) and has still been fairly consistent this cycle. So maybe my progesterone is holding steady for a BFP!


----------



## LGRJWR

Update from my u/s this morning I had 1 mature follicle 19mm and several small ones. My IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday)! So excited!


----------



## holls147

:dust: to you LGRJWR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

LGRJWR said:


> Update from my u/s this morning I had 1 mature follicle 19mm and several small ones. My IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday)! So excited!

GL! I hope this one is successful! YAY!:thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck LG!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck stillwait! Stranger things have happened! HUGS!


----------



## alicatt

Does anyone else get nauseous after the hCG trigger? OMG I thought I was going to be sick for like 3 hours this afternoon. I hope this isn't a hint of things to come when I do finally get pregnant! Oh well, maybe there are things that I can do/take that will help? Do any of you ladies have natural cures for morning sickness?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> Does anyone else get nauseous after the hCG trigger? OMG I thought I was going to be sick for like 3 hours this afternoon. I hope this isn't a hint of things to come when I do finally get pregnant! Oh well, maybe there are things that I can do/take that will help? Do any of you ladies have natural cures for morning sickness?

I'm nauseous from stimming on! I'm 4 days past the IUI and still dry heaving! Blah!!!


----------



## vermeil

hello again!

I had my IUI today; this is our first cycle TTC with a bit of help. I didn`t do the trigger shot after all, it was scheduled for Sunday but Saturday afternoon my ovulation tests were getting darker already. So I called up the clinic and after much negociation (they`re not the friendliest bunch, rant for another day grrr) and insisting I had a positive test they rescheduled the IUI a day earlier, today instead of tomorrow. Good thing too because Sunday morning the ovulation test was nice and dark. By tuesday we might have missed ovulation.

Not that the clinic explained any of this, the doctor just casually mentionned I might want to do an ovulation test Saturday in case. The rest I figured out from reading these boards. I swear they explain nothing.. oh wait I said I wouldn`t rant huh :p thanks all of you fab ladies for your help :hugs:

The procedure itself was very quick and painless; I barely had time to lie down and poof done. 

Wishing everyone tons of sticky baby dust :flower:


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get nauseous after the hCG trigger? OMG I thought I was going to be sick for like 3 hours this afternoon. I hope this isn't a hint of things to come when I do finally get pregnant! Oh well, maybe there are things that I can do/take that will help? Do any of you ladies have natural cures for morning sickness?
> 
> I'm nauseous from stimming on! I'm 4 days past the IUI and still dry heaving! Blah!!!Click to expand...

UGH.. No fun! I am feeling better now. I hope it continues. I hope you feel better too!! :dust:

I just noticed a VM on my phone from my FS. She called to let me know that my E2 level was 2275! Isn't that high? I thought it was supposed to be 200-600 per mature follicle! That would mean I have between 4-12 follicles? My left had a 22 on it, along with a 12, 10 and 9, and my right had an 11 on it, but we couldn't see it clearly and on Saturday there were 3 between 9 and 12 on there. So I could have 1-3 follicles, not just 1, but regardless, my E2 seems high. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get nauseous after the hCG trigger? OMG I thought I was going to be sick for like 3 hours this afternoon. I hope this isn't a hint of things to come when I do finally get pregnant! Oh well, maybe there are things that I can do/take that will help? Do any of you ladies have natural cures for morning sickness?
> 
> I'm nauseous from stimming on! I'm 4 days past the IUI and still dry heaving! Blah!!!Click to expand...
> 
> UGH.. No fun! I am feeling better now. I hope it continues. I hope you feel better too!! :dust:
> 
> I just noticed a VM on my phone from my FS. She called to let me know that my E2 level was 2275! Isn't that high? I thought it was supposed to be 200-600 per mature follicle! That would mean I have between 4-12 follicles? My left had a 22 on it, along with a 12, 10 and 9, and my right had an 11 on it, but we couldn't see it clearly and on Saturday there were 3 between 9 and 12 on there. So I could have 1-3 follicles, not just 1, but regardless, my E2 seems high. Has this happened to anyone else?Click to expand...

That does seem high! Since I'm on a Femara and injection combo they don't do bloodwork with it. But they know now never to lower my dose or my levels plummet. Hoping this means good things for you!


----------



## Finch86

LGRJWR said:


> Update from my u/s this morning I had 1 mature follicle 19mm and several small ones. My IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday)! So excited!

This was my third month on femara but this month im doing trigger and iui i do my trigger tonight and iui wednesday... maybe we'll be testing together


----------



## LGRJWR

Finch86 said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Update from my u/s this morning I had 1 mature follicle 19mm and several small ones. My IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday)! So excited!
> 
> This was my third month on femara but this month im doing trigger and iui i do my trigger tonight and iui wednesday... maybe we'll be testing togetherClick to expand...

Yeah we are pretty close in timing. We can stick the tww out together!


----------



## Kismat026

LGRJWR said:


> Update from my u/s this morning I had 1 mature follicle 19mm and several small ones. My IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday)! So excited!

Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

IUI #2 this afternoon. Really worried about the estrogen level at 2275. Has anyone else experienced this before? I didn't think I had too many follicles that were mature, which is why this is confusing. I thought that a high level like that meant that there were lots of mature follicles? I just hope I don't get hyperstimulation of the ovaries. 

GL and FX'x to those in the 2WW and to those about to have their IUIs! I really hope we see some BFPs here in the coming weeks!

:hug:


----------



## holls147

alicat, you get your estrogen tested for iui? Do they do that instead of an ultra sound? Hmm wonder my re doesn't do that. All these doctors are so different, gees makes me wonder if switching to another changes my chances. 

I thought this TWW was going to be no big deal. But I want to test everyday LOL. I have the trigger in my system though so no point really.


----------



## holls147

alicatt said:


> Does anyone else get nauseous after the hCG trigger? OMG I thought I was going to be sick for like 3 hours this afternoon. I hope this isn't a hint of things to come when I do finally get pregnant! Oh well, maybe there are things that I can do/take that will help? Do any of you ladies have natural cures for morning sickness?

I did not respond well to the HCG trigger. DH gave it to me and immediately I started seeing stars, so I laid down, then I thought it passed so I got up, walked over to my counter and fainted. Luckily DH had been following me and could see I was going to lose it so he caught me. When I came to I was a sweaty mess and white in the face. Next time I'm getting the ovidrel shot instead. UGH it was terrible!! But I haven't really had symptoms since..


----------



## alicatt

holls147 said:


> alicat, you get your estrogen tested for iui? Do they do that instead of an ultra sound? Hmm wonder my re doesn't do that. All these doctors are so different, gees makes me wonder if switching to another changes my chances.
> 
> I thought this TWW was going to be no big deal. But I want to test everyday LOL. I have the trigger in my system though so no point really.

My FS does both. The US and bloodwork. The US showed one nice ripe and almost collapsing follicle at 22mm, then a few more at 12, 10 and 9 all on the left. My right ovary was hiding in my bowels, so we barely saw it, but she thinks there was an 11 on there. So that is why I was so surprised by my e2 level. Maybe there was another large one hiding on the right ovary, or maybe the other smaller ones were mature even if they were smaller? 

I am always that way. I actually ordered 20 internet cheapies and I should have them Saturday. That way I can test and it won't cost me a fortune :) I too had the hCG trigger and was thinking of testing it out of my system, that way I know if it is a positive for real! When I go in for my second IUI this afternoon I'm going to stop and get some tests at the dollar store, to test between now and when I get my ICs.

Yikes about you and the hCG trigger shot! Sounds like it was a good thing your DH was there to catch you too. What is the difference between Ovidrel and hCG? I don't like the nausea associated with the hCG shot. In fact I'm making some tea to help alleviate the nausea right now!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Sooo I go tomorrow first thing for my u/s! Really praying that I have some good follies on the right side (my good tube)... I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

alicatt-My left ovary is super hard to see and I am still doubting there really was a follicle there since it wasn't clear. She pressed so hard with her hand and the wand too. UG!!!

holls-Very scary!!!

Me-Still sore on the right side. This is just weird. Starting to feel anxiety of my period coming a week early again. I'm just sick worrying about it. :(


----------



## holls147

Try not to worry too much Iluvbabies- what's done is done for this cycle. At least that's what I keep telling myself...

Anyone else progesterone suppositories and feeling like your starving all the time?


----------



## alicatt

ILuvBabies200 said:


> alicatt-My left ovary is super hard to see and I am still doubting there really was a follicle there since it wasn't clear. She pressed so hard with her hand and the wand too. UG!!!
> 
> holls-Very scary!!!
> 
> Me-Still sore on the right side. This is just weird. Starting to feel anxiety of my period coming a week early again. I'm just sick worrying about it. :(

Sounds like your left and my right ovary like to hide! Silly ovaries, and yes, it does hurt when they press down on them!

I hope everything turns out for you ILuvBabies!! :dust:

AFM - I'm officially in the 2WW, my E2 came down and my LH probably surged yesterday and I either O'd last night or this morning. I had an IUI yesterday morning and a second one this afternoon. Here is hoping that I have a :bfp: in 2 weeks or less! I hope that everyone else gets one too! :hug: :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

holls147 said:


> Try not to worry too much Iluvbabies- what's done is done for this cycle. At least that's what I keep telling myself...
> 
> Anyone else progesterone suppositories and feeling like your starving all the time?

I'm on suppositories! The only thing I feel is the leakage from them! TMI!!! :wacko:


----------



## holls147

Yes, I'm having some leakage too! And the whole feeling like I'm starving thing.

How long are trigger shot's staying in your systems? I want to test again on Thursday, which will be 8 dpo, 10 past trigger.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My Novarel or Profasi shot always lingered a good 10-12 days but not the Ovidrel! I get negatives 8 days past ovulation so 10 days past trigger.


----------



## 2blue lines

*

Did my furst IUI August 2nd will do another in maybe oct as that would be the open tube. 



Just got my AF on Friday! Found out I didn't ovulate 

So frustrated that I didn't ovulate good luck!!!

Me 40 OH 46 1 little one 4 years old) 
Blocked left tube DH borderline motility 
TTC #2: Since December 2009
Clomid: IUI August 1st- BFN 
Accupunture: August 2011
Lap/dye July 2012


[Report]


> [Thank]


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2blue lines said:


> *
> 
> Did my furst IUI August 2nd will do another in maybe oct as that would be the open tube.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my AF on Friday! Found out I didn't ovulate
> 
> So frustrated that I didn't ovulate good luck!!!
> 
> Me 40 OH 46 1 little one 4 years old)
> Blocked left tube DH borderline motility
> TTC #2: Since December 2009
> Clomid: IUI August 1st- BFN
> Accupunture: August 2011
> Lap/dye July 2012
> 
> 
> [Report]
> 
> 
> [Thank]
> 
> Wait they did an IUI on you and never checked to see if you were ovulating?!?!?! Wow!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Stillwait78

I am on progesterone and estrogen for the luteal phase and I feel like a mess. Leakage (TMI), starving, exhausted but can't sleep more than an hour at a time... I have been on progesterone 3 cycles now but never felt this way - maybe its the estrogen. And my girls are sore - right from day 1 - usually it takes a while to build up in my system before I start to feel that. Going to be a long TWW. DPO 3 today. No IUI but I was close so can I still stick it out with you gals? :)


----------



## 2blue lines

Yes! I know have you ever heard of that? Well 1st I came in & I thought I was ovulating from my OPK but the line wasn't super dark so I mis read b/c they gave me test but that was after I had already been inseminated. They drew blood after IUI & then told me I didn't surge. So that I needed to pick up a shot of progesterone. Next day & then come in a d
24 hours later & will do 2 more days of IUI. So I did that & they didn't take my blood 1st they just did the IUI. So then five days later I get my blood drawn & 2.8 progesterone levels. I call the office and they say I didn't ovulate. I'm so frustrated I am thinking of finding another RE. Even though the one I have is recommend I'm not happy with what just happened.
I'm glad to be here on the forum hearing other people's experiences & thank you for your reply. So is it typical to draw blood before IUI to see if ovulated??


----------



## mrsjennyg

2bluelines- welcome!! I had thought that you only ov on one side one month and then the other the next month but my RE said that wasn't true. You could ov on one side for 3 mos in a row! Do they do u/s to see what side you are going to ov from? I went to the doc this morning and...

The results are in! So on the 100mg of clomid the doc said I responded a little too well. If I had 2 good tubes then it would be canceled because I have 6 big follies! But 4 are on the no tube side and 2 on the right so we will proceed :) he did say that my lining is a little thin from the clomid but he didn't want to cancel the IUI because he said it isn't too thin to get pregnant but if we have to do it again then he will put me on other meds, maybe injectables or maybe He said it looks like I could ov tonight but def within the next 3 days :). 

So what time do you guys do your opks?
Does anyone know what a good number for the lining is?
How many other people still haven't had their IUI? Looks like so many people are in the 2ww!


----------



## mammag

I haven't had mine yet, go in for my ultra sound Monday and will hopefully trigger that night :D Can't wait to be in my 2ww and have this IUI wait OVER!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

mrsjennyg said:


> 2bluelines- welcome!! I had thought that you only ov on one side one month and then the other the next month but my RE said that wasn't true. You could ov on one side for 3 mos in a row! Do they do u/s to see what side you are going to ov from? I went to the doc this morning and...
> 
> The results are in! So on the 100mg of clomid the doc said I responded a little too well. If I had 2 good tubes then it would be canceled because I have 6 big follies! But 4 are on the no tube side and 2 on the right so we will proceed :) he did say that my lining is a little thin from the clomid but he didn't want to cancel the IUI because he said it isn't too thin to get pregnant but if we have to do it again then he will put me on other meds, maybe injectables or maybe He said it looks like I could ov tonight but def within the next 3 days :).
> 
> So what time do you guys do your opks?
> Does anyone know what a good number for the lining is?
> How many other people still haven't had their IUI? Looks like so many people are in the 2ww!

That's great news!! i'm hoping to have an IUI next week. Ultrasound is on monday morning and hopefully trigger that night. so just patiently waiting and letting the clomid do its thing.


----------



## Kismat026

mammag said:


> I haven't had mine yet, go in for my ultra sound Monday and will hopefully trigger that night :D Can't wait to be in my 2ww and have this IUI wait OVER!!!!

I'm in the same boat as you Mammag!! Let's hope we both get our IUI's done next week and get in the 2WW!!!!


----------



## holls147

Stillwait78 said:


> I am on progesterone and estrogen for the luteal phase and I feel like a mess. Leakage (TMI), starving, exhausted but can't sleep more than an hour at a time... I have been on progesterone 3 cycles now but never felt this way - maybe its the estrogen. And my girls are sore - right from day 1 - usually it takes a while to build up in my system before I start to feel that. Going to be a long TWW. DPO 3 today. No IUI but I was close so can I still stick it out with you gals? :)

Usualy my girls are always SO sore right after ovualtion. Well I'm a week out and nothing.. Maybe the progesterone is having an opposite affect on me? I'm also having frequent urination. Yes, stick it out with us!


----------



## Finch86

I just had my iui today they said my husbands count after the wash was 28 million is that good? They also said his mobility is the best it possibly can be which i know that is good but they said everything was perfect for the iui to work so i hope it does... this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever


----------



## mammag

Kismat026 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had mine yet, go in for my ultra sound Monday and will hopefully trigger that night :D Can't wait to be in my 2ww and have this IUI wait OVER!!!!
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you Mammag!! Let's hope we both get our IUI's done next week and get in the 2WW!!!!Click to expand...

We're on the exact same schedule then!!! :D Fx'ed for us both!!!


----------



## mammag

Finch86 said:


> I just had my iui today they said my husbands count after the wash was 28 million is that good? They also said his mobility is the best it possibly can be which i know that is good but they said everything was perfect for the iui to work so i hope it does... this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever

28 is good, anything over 10 is preferred and over 20 is ideal.


----------



## 2blue lines

mrsjennyg---thanks for the response. I get no info it feels like from my RE or the nurses. i see the other girls here are venting about that =sounds like that is another topic. 

yes he does about 4-5 ultra sounds. noticed that the big follie was on the possible blocked side. (this new RE thinks its possible it isnt blocked b/c of where the dye went ) anyways. so we did see the biggest one on that side. Think i had 3 on one side and 4 on the other.

I am on vacation this week so I am not able to go in until next week. I am probably going to skip this month all together and try for next month.

i do my OPKs in the early AM and at night/ When I got pregnant with my daughter it was am reading and it was really really dark/ line More than ! Ok, now I am a scientist over here. Good luck


----------



## KBrain3377

So today is the 15th day after my IUI, and no :witch: yet, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way, I've had slight cramping and a headache this morning. If she doesn't show by Friday, I'll test - but until then, I just don't need another "NOT PREGNANT" glaring at me, it makes me cry every time. Why are the digital ones so much harder to take then just seeing one line? :shrug:


----------



## holls147

KBrain3377 said:


> So today is the 15th day after my IUI, and no :witch: yet, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way, I've had slight cramping and a headache this morning. If she doesn't show by Friday, I'll test - but until then, I just don't need another "NOT PREGNANT" glaring at me, it makes me cry every time. Why are the digital ones so much harder to take then just seeing one line? :shrug:

Well 15 days is good. Are you on progesterone too? You are strong, I'd be testing everyday past 12 days :)


----------



## KBrain3377

holls147 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> So today is the 15th day after my IUI, and no :witch: yet, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way, I've had slight cramping and a headache this morning. If she doesn't show by Friday, I'll test - but until then, I just don't need another "NOT PREGNANT" glaring at me, it makes me cry every time. Why are the digital ones so much harder to take then just seeing one line? :shrug:
> 
> Well 15 days is good. Are you on progesterone too? You are strong, I'd be testing everyday past 12 days :)Click to expand...

Yes, I'm on Crinone, which I know that a lot of people here hate, but I've been on it for over a year so I'm just used to it. It's gross, I won't lie, but it doesn't bother me anymore. 
I usually do test too early and some cycles I start as early as 8dpo - but this cycle I just don't have ANY hope or optimism about - I only had one follicle, dh's count wasn't great (which was unusual, normally his numbers are through the roof). Anyway, I think by:witch: will be here by Friday. :growlmad:


----------



## Jessie21

I feel like the witch is coming soon. 4 days until she is due.. good luck all!


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies, I'm back from the July thread and am about to have my IUI tomorrow evening. NO medications this month whatsoever, not even the prog supp. eeew! let's see what my body can do on it's own.
...and i have great news for me. I just got email from my md and says he will schedule me for another Lap. my last one was about 2 years ago and I feel I am due for an endo clean up. Hopefully this turns into one of those stories you hear where they end up finding out you are prego right before admiting you for surgery. Ahhhhh, one can only wish.

:dust: everyone!


----------



## LGRJWR

So excited about my first IUI tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sunshine15

Good Luck LGRJWR!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kbrain-I've been wondering about you! You so need to test!!!

Me-almost a week past IUI.. boobs hurt and still nauseous...yea this happened last month too. Still on edge that af will show early. I need something positive to happen right now...


----------



## JandK

Im 11dpiui. I had a dream last night that my period came early....needless to say im stressing...hoping for the best...good luck to all the ladies having their IUI this week...


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies i've been temping the last few months and this is the 1st time i have seen my temp for the last 4 days stay the exact same at 97.7. it has not dropped or increased. any reason for this?


----------



## alicatt

Kismat026 said:


> So ladies i've been temping the last few months and this is the 1st time i have seen my temp for the last 4 days stay the exact same at 97.7. it has not dropped or increased. any reason for this?

That is interesting! I think it is just a fluke. Either that or you are really good at taking your temp at the exact same time every morning.


----------



## alicatt

Kbrain, JandK and Iluvbabies..
So hoping that you all get your BFP this month! I can't believe the restraint you have shown to not test Kbrain! WOW! I really do hope that we see some :bfp: 

Me - I'm now 3 DPO, and already hating the 2WW. Right now I don't think I feel any different than I normally do during the 2WW. Lower back pain and a few cramps down there with a little acid reflux thrown in for good measure. So I can't say that I feel any different right now. We'll just have to see what happens in another 3-7 days. I would love to see some IB and a implantation dip, that would make me feel like I have something to be hopeful for!

:hug: :dust:


----------



## holls147

I'm feeling kind of crampy and heavy today, and moody. Feels like AF is on the way soon :(


----------



## alicatt

holls147 said:


> I'm feeling kind of crampy and heavy today, and moody. Feels like AF is on the way soon :(

Holls, I have heard that some women get exactly the same cramps and feelings that they do when AF is about to arrive, and then take a test and they are pregnant. So don't get too upset, until AF actually arrives there is still a chance! :hug:


----------



## KBrain3377

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Kbrain-I've been wondering about you! You so need to test!!!
> 
> Me-almost a week past IUI.. boobs hurt and still nauseous...yea this happened last month too. Still on edge that af will show early. I need something positive to happen right now...




alicatt said:


> Kbrain, JandK and Iluvbabies..
> So hoping that you all get your BFP this month! I can't believe the restraint you have shown to not test Kbrain! WOW! I really do hope that we see some :bfp:
> 
> Me - I'm now 3 DPO, and already hating the 2WW. Right now I don't think I feel any different than I normally do during the 2WW. Lower back pain and a few cramps down there with a little acid reflux thrown in for good measure. So I can't say that I feel any different right now. We'll just have to see what happens in another 3-7 days. I would love to see some IB and a implantation dip, that would make me feel like I have something to be hopeful for!
> 
> :hug: :dust:


Thanks for checking in w/me ladies! So I did test this morning, and of course a :bfn: -I knew it would be, but it's still a sinking feeling when it actually shows up. I actually went out and got some FRERs b/c I did not want to see that NOT PREGNANT flashing on the digital tests that I have. Somehow only seeing the second line not come up is easier emotionally for me, even if it all means the same thing. Maybe I'm just crazy? 
I was going to wait until tomorrow to test, but I ride horses a couple of times a week, and since I'll be riding tonight after work, I wanted to see if I needed to dial down my ride and maybe take it easy. But, no such luck. :nope::nope: Oh well, I stopped taking the progesterone today and I'll wait for my period and on to the next cycle. At least I wasn't expecting much so the disappointment is bearable this time. 

ILuvBabies200 - those symptoms sound very good! When are you testing? 

alicatt - I'm crossing my fingers for you and sending you lots of luck!!!!


----------



## LGRJWR

So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsjennyg

LGRJWR said:


> So excited about my first IUI tomorrow morning!

Good luck! FX!


----------



## Finch86

LGRJWR said:


> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!

I had a lot of cramping but i have a lot of scar tissue so things usually hurt a little bit more for me. Now were in the tww!!! Finally!!! I hope this goes by fast!


----------



## Kismat026

LGRJWR said:


> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!

Congrats on your 1st IUI!!! I'm hoping to be in the waiting game next week at some point!! Just patiently waiting for Monday morning to come for an u/s. Keep yourself busy and occupied!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I cramped for a few days past this IUI. I also cramped for my IVF transfer in January for days but that was a blast embryo ready to implant. By that time this cycle, the cramps were gone. So who knows... Had a granola bar this morning and puked everything back up. I know this could go either way so I'm just very cautious..

KBrain-Sorry for the negative :(


----------



## LGRJWR

Finch86 said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I had a lot of cramping but i have a lot of scar tissue so things usually hurt a little bit more for me. Now were in the tww!!! Finally!!! I hope this goes by fast!Click to expand...

Finch86 I hope these next two weeks fly by for all of us!


----------



## vermeil

LGRJWR said:


> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! !

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## vermeil

alicatt said:


> AFM - I'm officially in the 2WW, my E2 came down and my LH probably surged yesterday and I either O'd last night or this morning. I had an IUI yesterday morning and a second one this afternoon. Here is hoping that I have a :bfp: in 2 weeks or less! I hope that everyone else gets one too! :hug: :dust:

I`m in my 2WW too, good luck alicatt! Lots of sticky baby dust :happydance:


----------



## holls147

11 post trigger, 9dpiui. 3 days until blood test. Still feeling cramping and tugging today. UGH. Wish I knew what was real. And I'm getting tired of these suppositories too! Anyone else close to testing day?


----------



## Aisak

i'm 13dpo. i'm supposed to go for a blood test on Monday if no AF.


----------



## holls147

Aisak said:


> i'm 13dpo. i'm supposed to go for a blood test on Monday if no AF.

We have our test on the same day :) fx for us!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck to both of you with the blood tests!!!


----------



## JandK

Im 12dpiui and I feel like im getting the flu and anxiety ridden that my period will start this weekend. And to top it all off we went and saw The Odd Life of Timothy Green. I sobbed in the theater..hope everyone gets the bfp they are dreaming of


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> Im 12dpiui and I feel like im getting the flu and anxiety ridden that my period will start this weekend. And to top it all off we went and saw The Odd Life of Timothy Green. I sobbed in the theater..hope everyone gets the bfp they are dreaming of

I refuse to go see that movie - i know I will just end up all depressed!
On the bright side, flu symptoms and getting emotional are good signs at 12dpiui. fingers crossed for you :dust:


*had my IUI done this morning. This IUI has been the one that has been done the closest to ovulation.....fingers crossed.


----------



## Finch86

I'm 3dpiui and it feels like its been 3 years :( why is it going by soooo slow lol


----------



## JandK

adroplet said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Im 12dpiui and I feel like im getting the flu and anxiety ridden that my period will start this weekend. And to top it all off we went and saw The Odd Life of Timothy Green. I sobbed in the theater..hope everyone gets the bfp they are dreaming of
> 
> I refuse to go see that movie - i know I will just end up all depressed!
> On the bright side, flu symptoms and getting emotional are good signs at 12dpiui. fingers crossed for you :dust:
> 
> 
> *had my IUI done this morning. This IUI has been the one that has been done the closest to ovulation.....fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Same here. This is our 4th IUI but I feel this is the one that was best timed....Im cautiosly optimistic....We are going out of town for the night and packed tampons hoping I dont need them. My period varies a lot anywhere from 26 to 30 days. today is day 26....I dont have any hpt in the house so I wont be tempted to pee on anything...the trick is to stay sane while you wait to test....fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrsjennyg

Kismat- I just saw your post about your temp. I have been temping since Jan 2011 and I know that with my thermometer if I don't hold the button down long enough to look at the temp I get a 97.70 which i think is the default temp.

JandK Oh my goodness I can't believe you saw The Odd Life- I saw the commercial and was like. Oh boy this is a little too close to home right haha. I hope you had a nice littl get away and that :af: stys away!

Good luck to all the 2ww ladies! The restraint you are showing with testing... I'm not sure if I could be that strong!

AFM- still waiting to ov. Cd15... Hopefully I get that smiley today!


----------



## holls147

10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hello all. I've just started my meds again for 2nd round of IUI. First was in May and ended on day 10 post iui with AF pitching up early (never usually happens!). Hoping I at least run the course this time!


----------



## mk8

holls147 said:


> 10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.

Hope it's IB!!


----------



## mammag

Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







cd112.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## holls147

mk8 said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.
> 
> Hope it's IB!!Click to expand...

I hope so too! Thanks!


----------



## mrsjennyg

holls147 said:


> 10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.

Could be IB- I *think* it could be anywhere from 7-11dpo. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hopeful27yrs said:


> Hello all. I've just started my meds again for 2nd round of IUI. First was in May and ended on day 10 post iui with AF pitching up early (never usually happens!). Hoping I at least run the course this time!

Welcome Hopeful! Hope this is the magic month :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

mammag said:


> Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.

Ohhhh snap. Huh. Have you used a CBE smiley to confirm?


----------



## mrsjennyg

So I was a poas crazy person today. I can feel something going on down there, I don't know if that's normal or because I have 6 giant follies (only 2 on my good tube side). My temp had a major dip yesterday to 97.16 but no +. Then today it went up a smidge to 97.25. But like I said- I could/can feel the pressure getting more intense all day. So I tested at 11,3,5:30 and then at 7:30 pm. It was getting darker through out the day (I used IC's) and the. I confirmed it with the CBE smiley. Not sure if it's too late in the day for the + but in the past I have tested in the morning and got the + and then it was gone by the evening. I'm just afraid of missing my window but the + is a + anyway, right?

So I'm a little nervous for tomorrow. DH and I will go together for him at 8, then we'll go out for breakfast and then go for me at 11 (it's 30 minutes away so that's why we're going together). Did anyone BD after?


----------



## adroplet

mammag said:


> Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.

that is a WTF moment! Seriously!!!
why does your HCG test look + pre-trigger? Did your office do a blood test and ultrasounds??? 
and if ur not prego, looks like you should have that trigger today.


----------



## holls147

mrsjennyg said:


> So I was a poas crazy person today. I can feel something going on down there, I don't know if that's normal or because I have 6 giant follies (only 2 on my good tube side). My temp had a major dip yesterday to 97.16 but no +. Then today it went up a smidge to 97.25. But like I said- I could/can feel the pressure getting more intense all day. So I tested at 11,3,5:30 and then at 7:30 pm. It was getting darker through out the day (I used IC's) and the. I confirmed it with the CBE smiley. Not sure if it's too late in the day for the + but in the past I have tested in the morning and got the + and then it was gone by the evening. I'm just afraid of missing my window but the + is a + anyway, right?
> 
> So I'm a little nervous for tomorrow. DH and I will go together for him at 8, then we'll go out for breakfast and then go for me at 11 (it's 30 minutes away so that's why we're going together). Did anyone BD after?

Good luck tomorrow! It's really not too painful. Feels like a pap. Our RE didn't tell us to BD, but I tried to get DH in the mood that night and he wasn't into it, UGH! I feel like if we had it would have been a little extra insurance in case the IUI was timed wrong. I would still try to do it next time!

I didn't use the OPK's at all since I had an ultra sound and the trigger shot. Seems like the procedure could be more precise though. Like there should be a follow up ultra sound to see if an egg was released and then do the iui. But what do I know:) Let us know how it goes!


----------



## holls147

Hopeful27yrs said:


> Hello all. I've just started my meds again for 2nd round of IUI. First was in May and ended on day 10 post iui with AF pitching up early (never usually happens!). Hoping I at least run the course this time!

Keep us posted!GL!!! Weird about your af showing up early. Were you on progesterone? I had a teeny tiny bit of blood today on tp, thought maybe it's af coming. But I'm on progesterone so I don't think it can come until I stop taking it. Who knows!


----------



## vermeil

holls147 said:


> I didn't use the OPK's at all since I had an ultra sound and the trigger shot. Seems like the procedure could be more precise though. Like there should be a follow up ultra sound to see if an egg was released and then do the iui. But what do I know:) Let us know how it goes!

holls I know what you mean! I also think this could be a better process. Seems pretty random and trial-and-error timing. Starting this process you think iui`s are an exact science but they`re anything but!!

I`m only 5 days past iui - actually I enjoy the 2ww, feels like a break from the process, that I`ve done all I can this cycle and I can actually think of other things for a change ;)


----------



## mammag

adroplet said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.
> 
> that is a WTF moment! Seriously!!!
> why does your HCG test look + pre-trigger? Did your office do a blood test and ultrasounds???
> and if ur not prego, looks like you should have that trigger today.Click to expand...

IDK??!! I've taken three of them. All the same?! I had a real period. No way it was implantation bleeding or anything. I'm so confused. I'll find out monday what's going on though I guess.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

10 days past IUI. The anxiety is out of control. I'm so scared that af will show early again that everything hurts. I've cried... This has taken over the last year of my life. I have done everything I can do. At this point, she can come because then at least I won't have to worry everytime I use the bathroom anymore. I can move on. Not gonna do another cycle for a while, maybe never. Testing tomorrow but I am betting the lottery it will be negative. A baby just isn't meant for me... :*(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BFN No surprise there... just waiting for the ball to drop...


----------



## mammag

Sorry Babies :( :hugs:


----------



## 2blue lines

:nope: I'm sorry ... Me too! Let's do it one more time. I'm gonna wait this one out go next month


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm sorry Babies and 2Blue :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!


----------



## JandK

Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm sorry JandK (I didn't mean to "thanks" your comment, I hit the wrong button - I'm on my phone so little buttons). Maybe meet with your FS and see what they suggest? Are you on pills or injections?


----------



## adroplet

JandK said:


> Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.

Oh J&K, i have changed donors about 4 times now. The second one i used had better sperm quality, quantity and motility then the cryobank ran out of it. So i have changed 2 more times since then. This last IUI was the 1st with this new donor. I was soooo picky about the donors at first, but now i just want a healthy baby...the rest is a surprise. 
Sorry about your spotting:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.
> 
> Oh J&K, i have changed donors about 4 times now. The second one i used had better sperm quality, quantity and motility then the cryobank ran out of it. So i have changed 2 more times since then. This last IUI was the 1st with this new donor. I was soooo picky about the donors at first, but now i just want a healthy baby...the rest is a surprise.
> Sorry about your spotting:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi adroplet and J&K,

I too am using donor sperm, and wonder about the quality of it. I just had my 3rd cycle 4&5 days ago, and I'm 5DPO now. I was wondering about whether his sperm are of decent quality, do you guys know what is considered good? This last time, the sperm was 50M and 85% motile, but each time its a little different. The nurse explained to me that they take 1 sample from him, split it into multiple vials and then freeze it. After it has been frozen they unfreeze it and get a post-freeze sperm count. They have always said it looks great, but what is really good? What sperm banks are you using? I'm using Xytex, as my FS said that they don't dilute the sample as much as some of the others, and they are somewhat cheaper. I mean when you are spending $500-800 a sample you want to get good quality! So any thoughts on how you picked your donor, or how high your counts are would be helpful!


J&K - so sorry about your BFN, I hope you are doing OK! Have you thought about using some fertility drugs? I read somewhere that an IUI alone only has a 4% chance of working without the aid of drugs. I don't know if that pertains as much to us as we don't necessarily have any fertility issues except for the need for a sperm donor! Still, it isn't quite the same as being able to try multiple times over a fertile period. Anyway, you might want to look into that in addition to another donor. :hug:

Ali


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JandK said:


> Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.

Are you using fertility meds like someone else said? Even Clomid boosts your chances. The average couple can take a year so it may not be the donor persay.


----------



## Stillwait78

mammag said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.
> 
> that is a WTF moment! Seriously!!!
> why does your HCG test look + pre-trigger? Did your office do a blood test and ultrasounds???
> and if ur not prego, looks like you should have that trigger today.Click to expand...
> 
> IDK??!! I've taken three of them. All the same?! I had a real period. No way it was implantation bleeding or anything. I'm so confused. I'll find out monday what's going on though I guess.Click to expand...

Were you on suppression medication for ovulation - like orgalutron? This is what happenned to me this month....


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.
> 
> Oh J&K, i have changed donors about 4 times now. The second one i used had better sperm quality, quantity and motility then the cryobank ran out of it. So i have changed 2 more times since then. This last IUI was the 1st with this new donor. I was soooo picky about the donors at first, but now i just want a healthy baby...the rest is a surprise.
> Sorry about your spotting:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi adroplet and J&K,
> 
> I too am using donor sperm, and wonder about the quality of it. I just had my 3rd cycle 4&5 days ago, and I'm 5DPO now. I was wondering about whether his sperm are of decent quality, do you guys know what is considered good? This last time, the sperm was 50M and 85% motile, but each time its a little different. The nurse explained to me that they take 1 sample from him, split it into multiple vials and then freeze it. After it has been frozen they unfreeze it and get a post-freeze sperm count. They have always said it looks great, but what is really good? What sperm banks are you using? I'm using Xytex, as my FS said that they don't dilute the sample as much as some of the others, and they are somewhat cheaper. I mean when you are spending $500-800 a sample you want to get good quality! So any thoughts on how you picked your donor, or how high your counts are would be helpful!
> 
> 
> J&K - so sorry about your BFN, I hope you are doing OK! Have you thought about using some fertility drugs? I read somewhere that an IUI alone only has a 4% chance of working without the aid of drugs. I don't know if that pertains as much to us as we don't necessarily have any fertility issues except for the need for a sperm donor! Still, it isn't quite the same as being able to try multiple times over a fertile period. Anyway, you might want to look into that in addition to another donor. :hug:
> 
> AliClick to expand...

I use California Cryobank. I was told that the numbers they give you are accurate when they ran their test and that everytime the sample is thawed out it loses quantity and quality, so the numbers they give us are > what we are getting after thawing it. That's why I use it right away, I hate it when the drs office leaves it there while they are getting ready for the IUI - just wasting precious time because they start slowing down pretty quick.
The cryobank doesnt post the donor sperm qual/quant numbers on the website, i'd have to call on each and every donor if i wanted them. I don't but so far so good - after that first one.
:dust:

* got my CH today!! the timing was great now let's see if it works.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Ive been spotting since yesterday and took a test tonight 14dpiui and got:bfn: Im at a loss for what i can do differently thinking of changing donors. Sad.
> 
> Oh J&K, i have changed donors about 4 times now. The second one i used had better sperm quality, quantity and motility then the cryobank ran out of it. So i have changed 2 more times since then. This last IUI was the 1st with this new donor. I was soooo picky about the donors at first, but now i just want a healthy baby...the rest is a surprise.
> Sorry about your spotting:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi adroplet and J&K,
> 
> I too am using donor sperm, and wonder about the quality of it. I just had my 3rd cycle 4&5 days ago, and I'm 5DPO now. I was wondering about whether his sperm are of decent quality, do you guys know what is considered good? This last time, the sperm was 50M and 85% motile, but each time its a little different. The nurse explained to me that they take 1 sample from him, split it into multiple vials and then freeze it. After it has been frozen they unfreeze it and get a post-freeze sperm count. They have always said it looks great, but what is really good? What sperm banks are you using? I'm using Xytex, as my FS said that they don't dilute the sample as much as some of the others, and they are somewhat cheaper. I mean when you are spending $500-800 a sample you want to get good quality! So any thoughts on how you picked your donor, or how high your counts are would be helpful!
> 
> 
> J&K - so sorry about your BFN, I hope you are doing OK! Have you thought about using some fertility drugs? I read somewhere that an IUI alone only has a 4% chance of working without the aid of drugs. I don't know if that pertains as much to us as we don't necessarily have any fertility issues except for the need for a sperm donor! Still, it isn't quite the same as being able to try multiple times over a fertile period. Anyway, you might want to look into that in addition to another donor. :hug:
> 
> AliClick to expand...
> 
> I use California Cryobank. I was told that the numbers they give you are accurate when they ran their test and that everytime the sample is thawed out it loses quantity and quality, so the numbers they give us are > what we are getting after thawing it. That's why I use it right away, I hate it when the drs office leaves it there while they are getting ready for the IUI - just wasting precious time because they start slowing down pretty quick.
> The cryobank doesnt post the donor sperm qual/quant numbers on the website, i'd have to call on each and every donor if i wanted them. I don't but so far so good - after that first one.
> :dust:
> 
> * got my CH today!! the timing was great now let's see if it works.Click to expand...


What is CH?

Xytex is cheaper than the others I believe, but they may not have as big of a selection. It is interesting, they don't post the sperm numbers on their website since each sample is different, but they do send the counts along with the sample so my FS knows how good/bad it is. At the FS I was using in Canada, they let me take a peek at them swimming around under the microscope. That was super cool! So the paperwork that comes with the vial has the counts on it. I think they have ranged between 40-80M with 50-80% motility. I have used a total of 5 vials over 3 cycles (2 doubles, 1 single). My FS in Florida told me that he feels that Xytex is a better choice due to the lack of dilution. That is when the donor gives a sample and it is split into x number of vials. Apparently Xytex only splits it into 5 vials for example, but California Cryobank may split it into 10 vials. So you get more bang for your buck supposedly from Xytex. I don't know the exact values, but he felt that for the price Xytex was great. He did say that one drawback for Xytex was that they didn't have as diverse a selection, so if you were looking for a particular race or coloring, it may be more difficult to find there. I was able to find a guy that met my criteria, and he ended up being an open ID, so that is a bonus. Still another 5-10 days before I will know if this month worked.. the 2WW is killing me! :hug: :dust:


----------



## jen1019

J&K - so sorry about your BFN. I hope that you are doing okay... I know how hard t his can be *hugs* Try to hang in there, okay?

Ali- It's crazy how last cycle we were on the same day, and this cycle we are so far apart. I go for my beta tomorrow morning, and results on Monday. I have been trying to keep myself busy, and haven't tested at all this cycle either. I have had some cramps and pains that make me think that I am getting AF, so not feeling totally hopeful. Anything is possible, though.

If we don't get a BFP this cycle, we are taking the next cycle off. For a couple reasons- finances: just spent a couple hundred at the vet this week, and my car had its inspection today... the work is going to cost me around 500. And may is a really busy month for us as it is, so it'll be better if we aren't having a baby in May :) We won't ABSTAIN but won't do the IUI, or fertility meds. And I think, mentally, we just need a month off. If this cycle doesn't work, my RE said we wouldn't be using Clomid again... not totally sure what the plan of attack will be.

How's everyone else doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## mammag

Stillwait78 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sooo. Here is todays WTF moment. I'm only CD 11. Scheduled to trigger on Monday.
> 
> that is a WTF moment! Seriously!!!
> why does your HCG test look + pre-trigger? Did your office do a blood test and ultrasounds???
> and if ur not prego, looks like you should have that trigger today.Click to expand...
> 
> IDK??!! I've taken three of them. All the same?! I had a real period. No way it was implantation bleeding or anything. I'm so confused. I'll find out monday what's going on though I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Were you on suppression medication for ovulation - like orgalutron? This is what happenned to me this month....Click to expand...

I wasn't. But I have NEVER ovulated on Clomid any earlier than CD 16 and usually cd 17. But I did take a break from it last month, so maybe a fresh month of it made it more potent or something? IDK. I'll find out in 3 hours when I have my appt though!!


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies,

Big :hugs: to everyone with BFNs this cycle.

As for me, i started cramping/backache yesterday at 14dpiui. Then i had some light brown spotting. So, like any reasonable person i began the Downward Spiral of Sorrow. A bawling disaster. Somewhere in the midst of feeling like i want to jump off a bridge i had to pee. So i decided to use an IC, just so i could see the BFN/thoroughly wallow in my misery.

It was positive. i kept staring at the package, thinking i'd used an opk by mistake. Nope. So i did a FRER. Also (quite) positive. And then, like the sane person i am i went to the drugstore at 10pm in sweats and my sports bra (and a shirt, of course) to buy a digital. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. For good measure i peed on a clearblue blue dye test. To be fair, in the whole two years we've been trying i've never seen those two lines!

i'm stunned. i though for sure i was out with the cramping. And i was so sure that this wasn't going to work and i was going to have to have more surgery (a lap - they suspect endo) and move on to injectables or IVF before it happened.

However, i'm still having some brown spotting which concerns me. And i'm painfully aware of what could happen. Dealing with IF you just get to know too much.

Ladies, my thoughts are with you (really) and i've got my fingers and toes crossed that your time is right around the corner.


----------



## KBrain3377

Aisak said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone with BFNs this cycle.
> 
> As for me, i started cramping/backache yesterday at 14dpiui. Then i had some light brown spotting. So, like any reasonable person i began the Downward Spiral of Sorrow. A bawling disaster. Somewhere in the midst of feeling like i want to jump off a bridge i had to pee. So i decided to use an IC, just so i could see the BFN/thoroughly wallow in my misery.
> 
> It was positive. i kept staring at the package, thinking i'd used an opk by mistake. Nope. So i did a FRER. Also (quite) positive. And then, like the sane person i am i went to the drugstore at 10pm in sweats and my sports bra (and a shirt, of course) to buy a digital. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. For good measure i peed on a clearblue blue dye test. To be fair, in the whole two years we've been trying i've never seen those two lines!
> 
> i'm stunned. i though for sure i was out with the cramping. And i was so sure that this wasn't going to work and i was going to have to have more surgery (a lap - they suspect endo) and move on to injectables or IVF before it happened.
> 
> However, i'm still having some brown spotting which concerns me. And i'm painfully aware of what could happen. Dealing with IF you just get to know too much.
> 
> Ladies, my thoughts are with you (really) and i've got my fingers and toes crossed that your time is right around the corner.

OMG - Congrats Aisak!!!! You must be over the moon! (Or just cautiously jumping over it....) :winkwink:
When are you going in for your beta? Keep us posted, and maybe post some pics of your BFP? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Aisak said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone with BFNs this cycle.
> 
> As for me, i started cramping/backache yesterday at 14dpiui. Then i had some light brown spotting. So, like any reasonable person i began the Downward Spiral of Sorrow. A bawling disaster. Somewhere in the midst of feeling like i want to jump off a bridge i had to pee. So i decided to use an IC, just so i could see the BFN/thoroughly wallow in my misery.
> 
> It was positive. i kept staring at the package, thinking i'd used an opk by mistake. Nope. So i did a FRER. Also (quite) positive. And then, like the sane person i am i went to the drugstore at 10pm in sweats and my sports bra (and a shirt, of course) to buy a digital. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. For good measure i peed on a clearblue blue dye test. To be fair, in the whole two years we've been trying i've never seen those two lines!
> 
> i'm stunned. i though for sure i was out with the cramping. And i was so sure that this wasn't going to work and i was going to have to have more surgery (a lap - they suspect endo) and move on to injectables or IVF before it happened.
> 
> However, i'm still having some brown spotting which concerns me. And i'm painfully aware of what could happen. Dealing with IF you just get to know too much.
> 
> Ladies, my thoughts are with you (really) and i've got my fingers and toes crossed that your time is right around the corner.

OMG I am so happy for you! That is awesome news. Sounds like you should get in to see your OBGYN for a BETA and progesterone test. Make sure that you keep that little bean! :hug: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> Aisak said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone with BFNs this cycle.
> 
> As for me, i started cramping/backache yesterday at 14dpiui. Then i had some light brown spotting. So, like any reasonable person i began the Downward Spiral of Sorrow. A bawling disaster. Somewhere in the midst of feeling like i want to jump off a bridge i had to pee. So i decided to use an IC, just so i could see the BFN/thoroughly wallow in my misery.
> 
> It was positive. i kept staring at the package, thinking i'd used an opk by mistake. Nope. So i did a FRER. Also (quite) positive. And then, like the sane person i am i went to the drugstore at 10pm in sweats and my sports bra (and a shirt, of course) to buy a digital. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. For good measure i peed on a clearblue blue dye test. To be fair, in the whole two years we've been trying i've never seen those two lines!
> 
> i'm stunned. i though for sure i was out with the cramping. And i was so sure that this wasn't going to work and i was going to have to have more surgery (a lap - they suspect endo) and move on to injectables or IVF before it happened.
> 
> However, i'm still having some brown spotting which concerns me. And i'm painfully aware of what could happen. Dealing with IF you just get to know too much.
> 
> Ladies, my thoughts are with you (really) and i've got my fingers and toes crossed that your time is right around the corner.
> 
> OMG I am so happy for you! That is awesome news. Sounds like you should get in to see your OBGYN for a BETA and progesterone test. Make sure that you keep that little bean! :hug: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:Click to expand...

Aisak- that is so awesome! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I cannot even imagine the feeling of seeing those two lines. :happydance: Keep us updated!:hugs:


----------



## KBrain3377

holls147 said:


> 10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.

Holls147 - I'm also on suppositories but I get AF regardless, it comes on it's own. Hope yours is IB! Are you going for your beta today?


----------



## KBrain3377

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN No surprise there... just waiting for the ball to drop...

So sorry Babies! I know exactly how you feel! This ttc has been ruling my life for the last two years and by now I'm just angry - angry that my body won't cooperate, angry that I feel all this pressure to keep my head up while answering questions of everyone around me (most of our friends are already on their second or third child...), angry that I have to keep waking up at 5:30 am to go in for ultrasounds and bloodwork, and still nothing is working. :nope:


----------



## ttc babybump

Hi erveyone, i am new here. My husband and I have been trying for close to a year now and have unexplained infertility. I live in ontario and was wondering if anyone knows if the information class and couceiling class are mandatory befor you start iui. We saw my doctor at the fertility clinic a couple weeks ago and said to wait for the call to set up those appointments, so i got the call on friday and i cant even get into one of the classed till october. seems like such a long wait when we both know this is what we want to do. any advice?


----------



## KBrain3377

So this morning I went in for my baseline, but to be honest I have absolutely no more hope that IUIs will work for us - we are totally unexplained and yet still can't get pregnant. My DH wanted to give this one more shot, and since I have a ton of Menopur left, I said ok - but really, why will a third time work when the first two times didn't?

My u/s and b/w came back normal, so I was all set to start Femara. But my doc called back and suggested that this time we use the big guns and do all Menopur - he seems to think this gives a better quality egg than Femara plus Menopur. (He also told me that last cycle, the one w/just one follicle, was a bust from the start and not to gauge anything by it, since it was out of the ordinary.... umm, ok. I normally don't talk directly to him, just the nurses on his staff, so it would have been nice to know that last cycle -not now, but oh well.) So he's putting me on 225 (!) of Menopur - which he said was not a high dose, and from what I've read, I guess it's not, but it sounds like a lot to me. I start tonight and go in on Friday for the u/s and b/w. Hope this cycle we don't over-stimulate, and hope he knows what he's doing. :winkwink:


----------



## KBrain3377

ttc babybump said:


> Hi erveyone, i am new here. My husband and I have been trying for close to a year now and have unexplained infertility. I live in ontario and was wondering if anyone knows if the information class and couceiling class are mandatory befor you start iui. We saw my doctor at the fertility clinic a couple weeks ago and said to wait for the call to set up those appointments, so i got the call on friday and i cant even get into one of the classed till october. seems like such a long wait when we both know this is what we want to do. any advice?

Hi ttc and welcome! I can't help you much, since I'm in the States but just wanted to say hello. Here we don't have counseling before IUIs, and certainly no waiting. I would be extremely upset if I was told I had to wait three months! But I know that in nationalized medicine, waiting is a part of the process, in exchange for reasonable rates. Good luck to you and hopefully you won't have to wait till October! Are there any other clinics you can try?


----------



## ttc babybump

There are some other ones but the closest is london and she has very good reviews. i should call an see if it is a mandatory thing. I just wanted to check with others to see if they had to do it or not. maybe its mandatory for this clinic, i just thought that it would quicker. everything always seems to take to much time and we want to get the ball rolling asap.


----------



## alicatt

ttc babybump said:


> Hi erveyone, i am new here. My husband and I have been trying for close to a year now and have unexplained infertility. I live in ontario and was wondering if anyone knows if the information class and couceiling class are mandatory befor you start iui. We saw my doctor at the fertility clinic a couple weeks ago and said to wait for the call to set up those appointments, so i got the call on friday and i cant even get into one of the classed till october. seems like such a long wait when we both know this is what we want to do. any advice?

I just had 2 months of IUIs in Orillia, and I didn't have to do any counseling. Maybe that is just a pre-requisite for your FS? I bet if you were to go to another clinic you might not have to do that. I could be wrong as I was being seen by a FS in Florida and was only in Muskoka for a few months, and was lucky to be able to continue my quest for a baby while up there.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!

any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?


----------



## holls147

KBrain3377 said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo and had some slight spotting this morning. AF, IB or the suppositories irritating me? Who knows!!!! I'm supposed to blood test on Monday, which will be 12 dpo, seems kind of early? I wonder why they don't do it at 14dpo.
> 
> Holls147 - I'm also on suppositories but I get AF regardless, it comes on it's own. Hope yours is IB! Are you going for your beta today?Click to expand...

I did a cheapy test this morning, it was bfn. Went in for the blood test, still waiting for them to call. I wont be crushed. I'm going to Italy and France for two weeks for our 5 year anniversary, so I will just try to relish every moment of it! When I get back we'll start over. Krbain- keep us posted on your progress this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## holls147

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!
> 
> any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?

My RE wants the follies to be 20mm. I've heard others do it at 18mm. Everyone seems to be different! GL to you!


----------



## alicatt

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!
> 
> any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?

What CD are you on? My FS doesn't measure anything less than 7mm. That does sound promising, 11 follicles in total, YAY! Are you using any meds? If so what? GL, FX'd :dust:


----------



## Kismat026

holls147 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!
> 
> any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?
> 
> My RE wants the follies to be 20mm. I've heard others do it at 18mm. Everyone seems to be different! GL to you!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Kismat026

alicatt said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!
> 
> any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?
> 
> What CD are you on? My FS doesn't measure anything less than 7mm. That does sound promising, 11 follicles in total, YAY! Are you using any meds? If so what? GL, FX'd :dust:Click to expand...

I'm CD12 today. So my nurse said my doc will do a follow up in a day and then go from there. Yes i'm taking 150mg of clomid days 3-7 and the estradiol days 8-12. Thank you!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Kismat026 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I am in the wait for my 3rd IUI this week. Went in for my ultrasound this morning and i have 8 follies on my left ovary and 3 on the right. only takes 1 good right. let's see how they grow by wed. that's when my next ultrasound will be!! i am really hoping and praying the 3rd time is the charm!!!!
> 
> any idea of what the size of the follicles should be?
> 
> What CD are you on? My FS doesn't measure anything less than 7mm. That does sound promising, 11 follicles in total, YAY! Are you using any meds? If so what? GL, FX'd :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD12 today. So my nurse said my doc will do a follow up in a day and then go from there. Yes i'm taking 150mg of clomid days 3-7 and the estradiol days 8-12. Thank you!!!!Click to expand...

You are responding well to the medication then! YAY! Yes, with clomid, the FS will want to see at least 1 if not more of those follicles reach the 18mm size. Some want 20, but most I think want to see 18mm before they will trigger and then do the IUI. GL!!!


----------



## mammag

Well, my first IUI has been cancelled. I didn't respond to the clomid, and had no follicles. She said that ovulating at cd 19 or so would be too late to have good chances with the IUI. So she gave me a prescription for Femara for next month. Sucks :(


----------



## wanabeamama

G did you ask for a beta? Have you peed on another stick?


----------



## mammag

I asked for a urine test. Which was negative. But she said based on the small follicles I did have that I can't be pregnant. Cuz I wouldn't have had them if I were.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BFN I'm done. I knew damn well this wouldn't work. I gave it 3 cycles and I'm not putting effort and emotion into another. We did 6 trying for my DS that all failed. My dh has a varicocele and I just don't think he is capable of fertilizing without IVF and ICSI. I'm calling the office tomorrow for a consult.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bleeding... officially over 10 day lp


----------



## JandK

Thanks for all the support and suggestions. We are using Midwest sperm bank in Illinois. 500/vial. The insurance we have doesnt cover any fertility treatment so we are doing it natural because we cant afford anything more. im seeing a chiropractor and have a consultation Wednesday to see what supplements he suggests to make my uterus more inviting


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Thanks for all the support and suggestions. We are using Midwest sperm bank in Illinois. 500/vial. The insurance we have doesnt cover any fertility treatment so we are doing it natural because we cant afford anything more. im seeing a chiropractor and have a consultation Wednesday to see what supplements he suggests to make my uterus more inviting

I had a great response using Baby Aspirin to make my uterus nice and thick. By the last US on CD 16 it was 13.2mm and had a triple lining. All I did was take 1 baby aspirin before bed time up until I O'd. 

Wow, Midwest sperm bank is a lot cheaper than even Xytex. I think I'm paying $675 for open ID sperm per vial. 

GL to you!


----------



## JandK

You pay more for the open ID factor Ali. Im gonna try the baby aspirin. Do you take it everyday or just cd1 to ovulation?


----------



## FirstTry

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN I'm done. I knew damn well this wouldn't work. I gave it 3 cycles and I'm not putting effort and emotion into another. We did 6 trying for my DS that all failed. My dh has a varicocele and I just don't think he is capable of fertilizing without IVF and ICSI. I'm calling the office tomorrow for a consult.

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that, Luv. I know how disappointing it can be.


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> You pay more for the open ID factor Ali. Im gonna try the baby aspirin. Do you take it everyday or just cd1 to ovulation?

I did just take it from CD1 through ovulation. I wasn't sure whether I should keep taking it. The information I read online seemed to be conflicting as to whether it should be taken longer. So I decided to stop at ovulation.


----------



## 2blue lines

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!

oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all the times I have tried....all the BFN's, the trying different herbs, accupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too. 

Rest and relax ILUVBABIES


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2blue lines said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!
> 
> oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all the times I have tried....all the BFN's, the trying different herbs, accupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too.
> 
> Rest and relax ILUVBABIESClick to expand...

I think we're just playing around with false hope....


----------



## jen1019

alicatt said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> You pay more for the open ID factor Ali. Im gonna try the baby aspirin. Do you take it everyday or just cd1 to ovulation?
> 
> I did just take it from CD1 through ovulation. I wasn't sure whether I should keep taking it. The information I read online seemed to be conflicting as to whether it should be taken longer. So I decided to stop at ovulation.Click to expand...

Ali- I also started taking baby apsirin this cycle. I didn't think about it until after AF left, but even taking it for the amount of time that I did helped. I also stopped taking it around ovulation.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> 2blue lines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!
> 
> oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all the times I have tried....all the BFN's, the trying different herbs, accupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too.
> 
> Rest and relax ILUVBABIESClick to expand...
> 
> I think we're just playing around with false hope....Click to expand...

Hang in there, hun. I understand how hard and heartbreaking it is... I think hope is a very strange thing. Too much hope leaves us with a broken heart, and yet, with no hope we don't have the will to keep going. I'm trying to keep just the right amount of hope. And yet, I know if I get my BFN tomorrow, I will be heart broken. DH and I will also be taking one month off if we don't have our BFP this cycle. I think it's something that we need. We are here if you need to vent. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> You pay more for the open ID factor Ali. Im gonna try the baby aspirin. Do you take it everyday or just cd1 to ovulation?
> 
> I did just take it from CD1 through ovulation. I wasn't sure whether I should keep taking it. The information I read online seemed to be conflicting as to whether it should be taken longer. So I decided to stop at ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Ali- I also started taking baby apsirin this cycle. I didn't think about it until after AF left, but even taking it for the amount of time that I did helped. I also stopped taking it around ovulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2blue lines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!Click to expand...
> 
> oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all the times I have tried....all the BFN's, the trying different herbs, accupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too.
> 
> Rest and relax ILUVBABIESClick to expand...
> 
> I think we're just playing around with false hope....Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, hun. I understand how hard and heartbreaking it is... I think hope is a very strange thing. Too much hope leaves us with a broken heart, and yet, with no hope we don't have the will to keep going. I'm trying to keep just the right amount of hope. And yet, I know if I get my BFN tomorrow, I will be heart broken. DH and I will also be taking one month off if we don't have our BFP this cycle. I think it's something that we need. We are here if you need to vent. :hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry you both are feeling so down. TTC is definitely an emotional rollercoaster, that is for sure. I feel your pain, as I have had several months now of :bfn: and there isn't any other way to say it but that it really sucks :cry: I don't fault you at all for wanting to take a month off. It is emotionally draining to keep this routine up month after month. I was actually thinking the exact same thing, take a month or 2 off, and then start fresh in Oct/Nov, that is if this month doesn't take. I still have some hope as I'm only 7DPO, but I too will be taking a month off if I'm not successful.

:hug:


----------



## KBrain3377

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 2blue lines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!
> 
> oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all ccupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too.
> 
> Rest and relax ILUVBABIESClick to expand...
> 
> I think we're just playing around with false hope....Click to expand...

Hang in there ILuvBabies! It is hard, and frustrating, and aggravating, and a million other things. You know what I think helps? To have an activity that you can turn to that completely takes your mind off EVERYTHING, basically turns your brain off. For me it's horseback riding - when I'm riding it takes so much of my concentration and effort that there's no way I can worry about anything else - and when I'm done, everything is somehow always better b/c my outlook is better. Does that make sense? For my best friend, it's playing tennis that does that for her - but it doesn't have to be athletic. I wish that everyone had something like that they they truly loved to do, I think people would be a whole lot happier.


----------



## Kismat026

ughhhhh!!!!! just talked to my nurse and she said there are 11 follicles all together but all are too small. so i have to go next tues. for an ultrasound and see what's going on. it may just be a dead cycle this time.


----------



## faithhope

Hi Girls, I am 4dpo today and on my second round of Femara and IUI. I was hoping to join you all in the 2ww. I only had one good follie on cd12 and it was measuring at a 19. My doctor said my lining was a bit thin and put me on estrogen and progesterone the night after my IUI. Hoping and praying this is our lucky month. Babydust to you all!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So we have an iffy 4th cycle pending... They want one more try before they throw in the towel. I told them I wanted PIO so I wouldn't bomb another lp. I'm still majorly concerned that dh has the varicocele and his morphology is 5%. I had a friend on another board tell me I'm wasting my time. Now I just feel sick to my stomach.. :(


----------



## Stillwait78

10 DPO and a BFN - I broke down and tested - don't want to add to the sombre mood but I too and pretty sick of this. 32 cycles to date, all the daily poking and tests - taking a toll. I am going to stay positive, look forward to this weekend away with my hubby, and get back up on the horse next week. Its getting hard to watch baby after baby everywhere and none for us. We also have a 4 bedroom house that we bought when I was pregnant with the first, which is virtually empty - its a daily reminder of our struggle. Big changes coming in the Fall - I need to commit myself 100% - reducing caffiene, staying active, and eating better. I think depression seaps in sometimes and then I through the towel in on everything. These temporary deviations off the path are adding up on the waistline, and probably my health under there somewhere. I will not let infertility control me or define me.


----------



## jen1019

Stillwait78 said:


> 10 DPO and a BFN - I broke down and tested - don't want to add to the sombre mood but I too and pretty sick of this. 32 cycles to date, all the daily poking and tests - taking a toll. I am going to stay positive, look forward to this weekend away with my hubby, and get back up on the horse next week. Its getting hard to watch baby after baby everywhere and none for us. We also have a 4 bedroom house that we bought when I was pregnant with the first, which is virtually empty - its a daily reminder of our struggle. Big changes coming in the Fall - I need to commit myself 100% - reducing caffiene, staying active, and eating better. I think depression seaps in sometimes and then I through the towel in on everything. These temporary deviations off the path are adding up on the waistline, and probably my health under there somewhere. I will not let infertility control me or define me.

I totally understand. I broke down and took a test this morning, even though I call shortly for my beta results. I took a Clear Blue Digital and it was a BFN. I guess I am just trying to better prepare myself, because last cycle I had a bit of breakdown. So, I guess if I go in thinking I'm not pregnant, I'm better off? We haven't been trying for nearly as long as you have, this is Cycle 16 for us. We moved to a two bedroom apartment so we were prepared when we got pregnant. We are still emptying the boxes from in there, but I'm scared of walking past the empty room daily :( I am trying to remain positive - I have taken up reading again, as that is one of the few things that I can do and forget completely about the infertility and our struggles. It's an escape for me. I do need to at least focus on eating healthier, working out is a struggle for me... mostly because my mind wanders A LOT and I'm stuck thinking about everything I'm trying to avoid/overcome. Just know you are not alone. We are all going through this struggle together.

I hope to at least see one or two BFP's this cycle, even if it is not mine :hugs:

We are going away camping this weekend, so I am trying to look foward to that. We'll have a month off to rejuvenate, and not have to worry about the constant poking, prodding, and payments. My RE is great, but sometimes you just feel like "enough is enough!" We will be back in it by the end of September.

Well, off to call for my beta results in a few. Hope everyone else is having a good day :)


----------



## MrsWoo

Hi All
Sorry for been a late arrival to this forum but i am in complete limbo and just wanted to 'talk' to people who understand.
Quick background:
we have been TTC since Oct 2010. My cycles have never been 'regular' but when coming of the pill I had everything from 28days to 54!! this obviously just serves well to mess with your head when TTC! After a year i got sick pf the uncertainty and went to the docs who started running tests and then reffered us to assisted reproductived unit at hospital. We spent another couple of months going through tests and eventually had an appointment with a horrible doctor who said (in one quick sentence) you have a blocked tube and your sperm count is too low. As you can imagine/understand we were lost in this info for a few minutes, all the while she offered no support and kept asking us questions. Anyway after having our dreams shattered (that is how it felt as she offered no +ve outcomes, just read these documents and decide what to do - between IVF and IUI). We went back to the hosptial for another appoinment a couple of months later and I am pleased to report met a much nicer doctor who was very positive and said that might blcoked tube may not be blocked it could just have spasmed during the SALP. He started us the IUI path and we started literally that week (end of march). 
unfortunately my OD's fell worng and niether i or my husband could make it to hospital for the first attempt.
We tried again in May and thise time completed the full process, unfortunately my AF came before the end of the 2ww and at the same time my sister in law announced she was pregnant - both of these things together shattered my world and i felt so guilty for not been able to be 100% happy for them. luckily she is one of very few who know that we are trying so it was handled sensitively.
We decided to take a couple of months off as my busiest time of year with work is may-july and trying to handle the emotions of baby making as well was not a good combination.
Now i get to the reason for this post. we start again at the beginning of aug. On 16th we received IUI #2. Today (6 days later) i wake to find my AF has arrived :-( I am so dissapointed, confused (normally i have a 30+ cycle but this month 22???). I know i shouldn't think negative but i can't help thinking that we will never be blessed with the patter of tiny feet, meanwhile i watch others around me announce their pregnancy and see the arrival of their baby and we still have nothing.

Sorry this is a long first post but as i said i needed to share with people who will understand my angst and frustrations. 

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## KBrain3377

Stillwait78 said:


> 10 DPO and a BFN - I broke down and tested - don't want to add to the sombre mood but I too and pretty sick of this. 32 cycles to date, all the daily poking and tests - taking a toll. I am going to stay positive, look forward to this weekend away with my hubby, and get back up on the horse next week. Its getting hard to watch baby after baby everywhere and none for us. We also have a 4 bedroom house that we bought when I was pregnant with the first, which is virtually empty - its a daily reminder of our struggle. Big changes coming in the Fall - I need to commit myself 100% - reducing caffiene, staying active, and eating better. I think depression seaps in sometimes and then I through the towel in on everything. These temporary deviations off the path are adding up on the waistline, and probably my health under there somewhere. I will not let infertility control me or define me.

I know exactly what you mean - we moved into a new place last year, also with 4 bedtrooms - b/c we were all set to have 2 kids. Now, just having one may not be a reality. I stopped unpacking and use the two extra bedrooms as storage, just so that I don't have to see them standing empty. If we don't have kids, what I am gonna do with thus huge house? Ugh, sorry for the rant. Good luck w/the plan to get healthier in the fall - that actually sounds great and exactly like what I need too. Sorry re: your BFN, I know it's tough. But it just takes one good cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Finch86

Help!! Its 7dpiui and i had lots of thick cm yesterday and cramps today my af isnt due for another week i hope shes not making an early arrival :(


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> Help!! Its 7dpiui and i had lots of thick cm yesterday and cramps today my af isnt due for another week i hope shes not making an early arrival :(

Couldn't that be implantation? Do you BBT? Did you see a temp dip? I would try to relax. I know, easier said than done! :dust:


----------



## Finch86

My cramps are almost gone now i hope its implantation but i dont want to get my hopes up but as all of u know thats easier said then done


----------



## LGRJWR

Finch86 said:


> My cramps are almost gone now i hope its implantation but i dont want to get my hopes up but as all of u know thats easier said then done

Finch86 I am 6dpiui and experienced the same thing today when I got home I had a lot of cm and when I wiped there were two twinges of blood. Praying it is implantation as I have never experienced this so early in my cycle.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Fitch and LGR I agree with Ali- I think it's implantation! When my BFF was pregnant she told me she had a ton of cm throughout her pregnancy and in the beginning she had to wear panty liners! Good luck - FX!

AFM I am 3dpiui and we are camping. There is free WiFi so I'm cozy in our camper :) I left my BBT at home- feels totally weird since this the first time in 20 mos that I haven't temped. But I didn't want to deal with all that on vacation. How is everyone else in the 2ww doing? Who is next to have their IUI?


----------



## KBrain3377

mrsjennyg said:


> Fitch and LGR I agree with Ali- I think it's implantation! When my BFF was pregnant she told me she had a ton of cm throughout her pregnancy and in the beginning she had to wear panty liners! Good luck - FX!
> 
> AFM I am 3dpiui and we are camping. There is free WiFi so I'm cozy in our camper :) I left my BBT at home- feels totally weird since this the first time in 20 mos that I haven't temped. But I didn't want to deal with all that on vacation. How is everyone else in the 2ww doing? Who is next to have their IUI?

I'll have my IUI sometime next week - but this will be my second one in August! I'm on CD5 today, doing all injectionables (Menopur). Let's hope I have a good response! 
Have a good time camping mrsjenny - sounds fun!


----------



## 2blue lines

jen1019 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> You pay more for the open ID factor Ali. Im gonna try the baby aspirin. Do you take it everyday or just cd1 to ovulation?
> 
> I did just take it from CD1 through ovulation. I wasn't sure whether I should keep taking it. The information I read online seemed to be conflicting as to whether it should be taken longer. So I decided to stop at ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Ali- I also started taking baby apsirin this cycle. I didn't think about it until after AF left, but even taking it for the amount of time that I did helped. I also stopped taking it around ovulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2blue lines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2blue-I've done 3 now... Definitely taking a break!Click to expand...
> 
> oh definately it was nice to take a vacation from it all. it's pretty exhausting I wish I had an in house RE. Sometimes the driving, the waiting, the stirrups, the pills, the shots, I have only done IUI this once, but add that onto all the times I have tried....all the BFN's, the trying different herbs, accupucutture , posittions, tests...yes a vacation is definately what is in order. Im gonna cancel my doc appt. for weds. and take this month off. Gotta rethink all this too.
> 
> Rest and relax ILUVBABIESClick to expand...
> 
> I think we're just playing around with false hope....Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, hun. I understand how hard and heartbreaking it is... I think hope is a very strange thing. Too much hope leaves us with a broken heart, and yet, with no hope we don't have the will to keep going. I'm trying to keep just the right amount of hope. And yet, I know if I get my BFN tomorrow, I will be heart broken. DH and I will also be taking one month off if we don't have our BFP this cycle. I think it's something that we need. We are here if you need to vent. :hugs:Click to expand...

With all this support and ability to talk it out with others going through it I almost feel like I can do it. Gonna give it my all thats for sure. B/C I know that all the hard work is worth the end product!!!:baby:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Still no clue what's going on. Almost didn't take my Femara today because I'm so fed up. They are still in talks over the PIO and insist it won't help. Then I called today to figure out if I start Bravelle on day 5 or 7. The nurse had no clue! Had to hunt down the one I talked to yesterday and she said doctor was out until tomorrow. So maybe I'll know tomorrow. I'm giving up... I'm putting bets on this failing again....


----------



## Kismat026

KBrain3377 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Fitch and LGR I agree with Ali- I think it's implantation! When my BFF was pregnant she told me she had a ton of cm throughout her pregnancy and in the beginning she had to wear panty liners! Good luck - FX!
> 
> AFM I am 3dpiui and we are camping. There is free WiFi so I'm cozy in our camper :) I left my BBT at home- feels totally weird since this the first time in 20 mos that I haven't temped. But I didn't want to deal with all that on vacation. How is everyone else in the 2ww doing? Who is next to have their IUI?
> 
> I'll have my IUI sometime next week - but this will be my second one in August! I'm on CD5 today, doing all injectionables (Menopur). Let's hope I have a good response!
> Have a good time camping mrsjenny - sounds fun!Click to expand...

Hey there how can you have 2 IUI's in one month?


----------



## Kismat026

Hey ladies!!!! I know it's such a challenging and patience experience for all of us!! I have a gut feeling i'm out this month, doesn't look like i O'd at all. My temp dropped this morning again. I go in for an ultrasound next tuesday. So we will see.

But any of you see NY Med? My hubby and I saw it last night and my last few days of being down in the dumps kind of went away pretty quickly. I know it's very hard for all of us but we CANNOT give up!!! I saw this newborn baby boy having open heart surgery shortly after he was born. A woman who almost lost her left hand when she was in a car accident. This show really makes you thankful for what you have right now. I know it's very very hard. But we all have to be thankful for what we have in our lives. We all want a baby I know that, believe me I know that. But look at all the good things that are in your life. I just wanted to share this with all of you who have helped me in my process. 

Believe me there are days where i just feel like crap and want to give up. But we can't. If we don't try we will NEVER know. Just keep plugging along and 1 day we will all be blessed with our babies.

Thanks to all of you for your support and wisdome and thoughts!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Kismat026 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Fitch and LGR I agree with Ali- I think it's implantation! When my BFF was pregnant she told me she had a ton of cm throughout her pregnancy and in the beginning she had to wear panty liners! Good luck - FX!
> 
> AFM I am 3dpiui and we are camping. There is free WiFi so I'm cozy in our camper :) I left my BBT at home- feels totally weird since this the first time in 20 mos that I haven't temped. But I didn't want to deal with all that on vacation. How is everyone else in the 2ww doing? Who is next to have their IUI?
> 
> I'll have my IUI sometime next week - but this will be my second one in August! I'm on CD5 today, doing all injectionables (Menopur). Let's hope I have a good response!
> Have a good time camping mrsjenny - sounds fun!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there how can you have 2 IUI's in one month?Click to expand...

I had my first IUI at the beginning of August (8/1) and now will be having the second one next week, around 8/28 or so. I'm wasting no time here!


----------



## Finch86

LGRJWR said:


> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> My cramps are almost gone now i hope its implantation but i dont want to get my hopes up but as all of u know thats easier said then done
> 
> Finch86 I am 6dpiui and experienced the same thing today when I got home I had a lot of cm and when I wiped there were two twinges of blood. Praying it is implantation as I have never experienced this so early in my cycle.Click to expand...

It would be nice to think we are both prego!!!


----------



## LGRJWR

Finch86 said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> My cramps are almost gone now i hope its implantation but i dont want to get my hopes up but as all of u know thats easier said then done
> 
> Finch86 I am 6dpiui and experienced the same thing today when I got home I had a lot of cm and when I wiped there were two twinges of blood. Praying it is implantation as I have never experienced this so early in my cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> It would be nice to think we are both prego!!!Click to expand...


Yes it would be Finch86! One week down and one to go!


----------



## alicatt

Hey All!

I'm 9DPO today, and on pins and needles. I thought for sure I was pregnant a few days ago. I had that feeling of just knowing. Now I seem to be second guessing myself. On top of it, yesterday I tested and saw a faint positive. Then today it was gone. I'd tested 2 days ago too and it wasn't there, so I figured my trigger was out of my system. So I'm not sure whether my body was playing tricks on me or what? I'm assuming that yesterday was still the trigger. 

So now I'm waiting for another few days in the hopes that I see a :bfp: soon! I think starting tomorrow I should have a chance, but more likely in 2-4 more days. I'm going crazy :wacko: with the wait!

I hope we see a few more :bfp:'s in the coming days, :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 4 I let them talk me into one last time. I start shots tomorrow... Still hoping they will order me the PIO. I am so scared.... :(


----------



## vermeil

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Bleeding... officially over 10 day lp

:nope: :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Stillwait78 said:


> 10 DPO and a BFN - I broke down and tested - don't want to add to the sombre mood but I too and pretty sick of this. 32 cycles to date, all the daily poking and tests - taking a toll. I am going to stay positive, look forward to this weekend away with my hubby, and get back up on the horse next week. Its getting hard to watch baby after baby everywhere and none for us. We also have a 4 bedroom house that we bought when I was pregnant with the first, which is virtually empty - its a daily reminder of our struggle. Big changes coming in the Fall - I need to commit myself 100% - reducing caffiene, staying active, and eating better. I think depression seaps in sometimes and then I through the towel in on everything. These temporary deviations off the path are adding up on the waistline, and probably my health under there somewhere. I will not let infertility control me or define me.

Just wanted to give you a :hugs: - you describe well how I feel most days :flower:


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I'm 9DPO today, and on pins and needles. I thought for sure I was pregnant a few days ago. I had that feeling of just knowing. Now I seem to be second guessing myself. On top of it, yesterday I tested and saw a faint positive. Then today it was gone. I'd tested 2 days ago too and it wasn't there, so I figured my trigger was out of my system. So I'm not sure whether my body was playing tricks on me or what? I'm assuming that yesterday was still the trigger.
> 
> So now I'm waiting for another few days in the hopes that I see a :bfp: soon! I think starting tomorrow I should have a chance, but more likely in 2-4 more days. I'm going crazy :wacko: with the wait!
> 
> I hope we see a few more :bfp:'s in the coming days, :dust:

I think your 8dpo test result was the trigger still lingering but should be out by cd10/11. stay positive - your chart has a nice 8dpo dip!!!
:dust:


----------



## Kismat026

I am just soooo tired of the waiting game and sick of temping and all. I said to hubby this morning i want to just stop everything. still 3 more days until i have my u/s and it seems like forever. granted earlier on in the week i thought it was going to be ages for friday to come. i have my good times and bad. but i just want to know what's going on this month. my temps are going down each day so definately doesn't seem like i O'd. i did a few OPK's and all were negative. ughhhh this is just sooooo frustrating!!!!


----------



## Finch86

alicatt said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I'm 9DPO today, and on pins and needles. I thought for sure I was pregnant a few days ago. I had that feeling of just knowing. Now I seem to be second guessing myself. On top of it, yesterday I tested and saw a faint positive. Then today it was gone. I'd tested 2 days ago too and it wasn't there, so I figured my trigger was out of my system. So I'm not sure whether my body was playing tricks on me or what? I'm assuming that yesterday was still the trigger.
> 
> So now I'm waiting for another few days in the hopes that I see a :bfp: soon! I think starting tomorrow I should have a chance, but more likely in 2-4 more days. I'm going crazy :wacko: with the wait!
> 
> I hope we see a few more :bfp:'s in the coming days, :dust:

Did u test today?


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I'm 9DPO today, and on pins and needles. I thought for sure I was pregnant a few days ago. I had that feeling of just knowing. Now I seem to be second guessing myself. On top of it, yesterday I tested and saw a faint positive. Then today it was gone. I'd tested 2 days ago too and it wasn't there, so I figured my trigger was out of my system. So I'm not sure whether my body was playing tricks on me or what? I'm assuming that yesterday was still the trigger.
> 
> So now I'm waiting for another few days in the hopes that I see a :bfp: soon! I think starting tomorrow I should have a chance, but more likely in 2-4 more days. I'm going crazy :wacko: with the wait!
> 
> I hope we see a few more :bfp:'s in the coming days, :dust:

This sounds so promising alicatt!!! Are you testing today? fxed for you!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

I had my cd7 u/s today, and given the amount of medication I'm on (3 vials of Menopur!) I'm not responding well at all. I only have two follicles, I thought for sure I'd have more! I'm disappointed and sad, it it really going to have to come down to doing IVF? :growlmad: The other potential problem is that one follicle is already at 17, and the other at 11. I think the 17 one is too big for only cd 7, and this can mean that it's immature. I'm going to ask the nurse later today if they will consider giving me something to suppress growth and from possibly ovulating too soon, to give the other one a chance to catch up. Has anyone ever heard of this happening? UGH, I just feel like giving up at this point. What a bad way to start a weekend.


----------



## KBrain3377

I spoke w/the doc - the nurse could not answer my questions re: suppressing the lead follicle, etc. The doc told me that my lead follicle is too far along and suppressing it won't do any good now - I should have started suppressing earlier, which I guess is good to know for the future cycle. Even if we could suppress the lead follicle now, the second follicle is only @11, it would need wayyy too much time to catch up, and we would likely loose the lead one as well. So, he said to trigger tonight, and then do the IUI on Sunday morning... or just try on our own. I'm so bummed, I really had some hope this cycle - I thought going on all injectibles would give me more follicles that were better quality. As it turns out, maybe this is all my body is capable of producing. I do have very low AMH (.8? I think) so this is probably the reason. 
Basically, this cycle is another bust - so that's two cycles that I've had only one lead follicle in a row, medicated- and that's a total waste since I get one follicle per cycle on my own (as my doc put it, you get one freebie every month). So another $1,500 wasted (paid by insurance but goes against my IF maximum!). Given all if this, I'm debating cancelling the IUI on Sun and just trying on our own, and taking the trigger tonight as instructed. UGH, what is wrong w/my body???????????????????????????:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## alicatt

10 DPO now. I took another test this morning, and IC and it was negative. I have had some funky cramps today along with a shooting pain in my right side. Maybe that was the implantation? I think I just have to wait and see what develops. The wait is so difficult!

Kbrain - I don't know what to tell you, that does sound very frustrating!! Maybe you should cancel the IUI and use the trigger and do things naturally? Then move on to IVF. What does your Dr say about your follicles and the dosages? Seems to me like he should have some answers for you. :hug: I know it isn't always fun! GL with what you decide!

Ali


----------



## Finch86

9 dpiui cm and cramping again...


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> 9 dpiui cm and cramping again...

Hopefully some implantation cramping? I read somewhere that it can occur for a few days. GL


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpiui cm and cramping again...
> 
> Hopefully some implantation cramping? I read somewhere that it can occur for a few days. GLClick to expand...

I hope so. I've been havng them since yesterday, feels weird.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpiui cm and cramping again...
> 
> Hopefully some implantation cramping? I read somewhere that it can occur for a few days. GLClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I've been havng them since yesterday, feels weird.Click to expand...

I have had a few today, and it seems like my stomach is just a tiny bit upset. Kind of the same feeling I had after the trigger shot. 

Let's hope that this is the real thing, and we get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I guess I better go stab myself! LOL I swear it will be an absolute miracle if this works....


----------



## mrsjennyg

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Well we got back from our trip yesterday and it was so much fun. I think DH and I really needed time away with just us. I didn't bring my BBT so I didn't temp from Wed-Sat. Temped this morning and FF said I ov on Sat and then we had the IUI Sunday. Not so sure what to think of that since like I had last weekend I had tested 4 times that day and finally got the + at 7:30 pm. Then we had the IUI the next day at 11 am and the doc told us to BD that night... so we'll see! So I'm 7DPIUI and the waiting is the worse! I've had some really weird symptoms *I think* are symptoms. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I have never felt like this on just the clomid alone. Very bad nausea, (tmi) constipation, bad gas and a lot of CM. I've also had to take naps because I have been so exhausted, which I have never done. I feel like it's way too early for any of this so who the heck knows. Just have to wait a little while longer...

We're going to a Red Sox game with DH's siblings, their spouses, his parents and grandmother. His sister and grandmother watch me like a hawk so I think I'm going to have to get a beer and then nurse it for a while. Or maybe I'll say I have a headache... I have no idea! I guess I'll just have to play it by ear. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Finch86

11 dpiui and couting.... af is due wednesday but it usually comes a day earlier then what my calendar says sooo when should i test?? I want to test early but i feel like i should wait... i dont know what to do


----------



## Redhead7211

Finch-I don't know how you have held out for so long! I would be testing by now (I am very impatient though). I think it's reasonable to test at 11 dpiui. If you have a cheapie I would definitely do it. Best of luck and baby dust for you!


----------



## Finch86

I want to test but my husband keeps telling me to wait soooo hes kinda been stopping me which is good because it sucks to see a negative


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> 11 dpiui and couting.... af is due wednesday but it usually comes a day earlier then what my calendar says sooo when should i test?? I want to test early but i feel like i should wait... i dont know what to do

I'm 12DPO and did test and still nothing :( I also have some spotting. I don't normally spot before AF, so I don't know what to make of this. 

If I were you I would test, but I am OK with knowing that a negative is only a negative at that point in time. So if you test today and it is negative, you could test tomorrow and it be positive. We are never out until :witch: arrives.

GL!!


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> I want to test but my husband keeps telling me to wait soooo hes kinda been stopping me which is good because it sucks to see a negative

Yep! I hear you. Impatience tends to win out for me and I test and just hope that tomorrow brings better news :)

I'm spotting now (12DPO), is it too late for IB? Or should I assume AF is on its way?


----------



## Finch86

I think your in the clear till its full blown af


----------



## Kismat026

So after a great week and bad new with small follicles and still waiting for my ultrasound on tuesday. My brother calls me on Friday night and tells me my sis in law is pregnant!! i am excited to be an aunty but at the same time i'm like WOW....anyways it was a rough night friday night, but i picked myself up yesterday and am feeling much better today. just waiting to go to the doc's on tues so i can know what we are doing. ahhhhhhhhh i just want to be a mommy!!!!


----------



## Finch86

I know how u feel theres like a million people at work pregnant i get jealous everytime a new one pops up im just like when is it going to be my turn!?!


----------



## adroplet

alicatt said:


> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> I want to test but my husband keeps telling me to wait soooo hes kinda been stopping me which is good because it sucks to see a negative
> 
> Yep! I hear you. Impatience tends to win out for me and I test and just hope that tomorrow brings better news :)
> 
> I'm spotting now (12DPO), is it too late for IB? Or should I assume AF is on its way?Click to expand...

Your chart looks great! I would say implantation bleeding after that 8dpo dip and since you never spot and your luteal phase is an average of 16 days.....:winkwink: I'm excited for you!


I'm still having my twinges/dull cramps/really sore nips...and today, nausea after a nap.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ali and Finch FX! Keep us posted :)

Adroplet I am having he same symptoms- the twinges/dull pain just started. How many DPO/DPIUI are you?

Kismat I totally understand what you mean- I think all of us on this IF journey feel that way...I hope we all get out BFP's soon!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Day 7 Still bleeding and about to scream! I really need to be done with this, cramps and all! I've spent the weekend thinking about how we will pull off another IVF. The cost is huge and then there's the what if's of it working or not. My stomach is in knots. But I'm not ready to close the door. I want that baby more than anything.....


----------



## Finch86

Af cramps all day :(


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> Af cramps all day :(

AWW.. I'm sorry Finch :cry:


----------



## Finch86

Af still hasnt come but definitely feels like it probably tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Redhead7211

Finch-Try and keep your head up! Remember what the ladies say, keep your head up until AF shows. :hugs:

Iluvbabies-please try to keep your head up too! Keep us posted on how you're feeling.


----------



## alicatt

Finch86 said:


> Af still hasnt come but definitely feels like it probably tonight or tomorrow

:hug: I feel the same way. We just have to keep hoping until AF comes I guess. :dust:


----------



## adroplet

mrsjennyg said:


> Ali and Finch FX! Keep us posted :)
> 
> Adroplet I am having he same symptoms- the twinges/dull pain just started. How many DPO/DPIUI are you?
> 
> Kismat I totally understand what you mean- I think all of us on this IF journey feel that way...I hope we all get out BFP's soon!

10dpo today... still have the dull cramps, tugging, sore nips and the biggest boobs ever!


----------



## mrsjennyg

adroplet said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Ali and Finch FX! Keep us posted :)
> 
> Adroplet I am having he same symptoms- the twinges/dull pain just started. How many DPO/DPIUI are you?
> 
> Kismat I totally understand what you mean- I think all of us on this IF journey feel that way...I hope we all get out BFP's soon!
> 
> 10dpo today... still have the dull cramps, tugging, sore nips and the biggest boobs ever!Click to expand...

Aww Finch and Ilovebabies- hang in there, you aren't out until AF shows her ugly face. 

AFM 9dpo 8dpiui- nauseas all day, it's getting progressively worse as time goes on. Very sore nipples and I also have the weird tugging/cramps/pains.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Do we have a September IUI thread going yet by chance?


----------



## Finch86

Yep im spotting im guessing tomorrow will be cd1 which sucks but im actually ok with it i guess im going to be a September iui


----------



## rajnin

Finch86 said:


> Af still hasnt come but definitely feels like it probably tonight or tomorrow

Finch dont loose hope! the time I did my first IUI, i thought AF was coming and I lost hope...but it was a symptom and I got a BFP so dont loose hope!


----------



## Kismat026

So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?


----------



## alicatt

Hey Ladies :hi:

I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. AF hasn't officially showed, but she is definitely giving me all the symptoms. My temp dropped this morning, which means that AF is imminent. She will either be here today or tomorrow. 

I'm going to call my FS today and find out what they recommend for September, looks like I'll be joining you guys on the September IUI thread. :cry: :hugs: to those that are there with me, maybe September will be our month?


----------



## Undefn

Hello All, 

I just had an IUI done yesterday Late Morning. I am diagnosed with Low Ovarian Reserve. My husband good as Gold :) Well that was until yesterday results; all was going good with me...as at beginning thought I'd have cancelled cycle due to finding a cyst but after blood work was able to carry on, however yesterday my husband GREAT Counts Dropped dramatically from last time 36million 90% to 2.3million 40% (we believe it may have to do with the Medication he was placed on by the Veterans Admin due to his PTSD, TBI and Sleep Disorder).

I had two 14 on Left, One 10 on right and some smaller ones on left (Wed. 22, 2012) prior to trigger on Saturday at 9pm. I was on follistim this cycle 225 iu. (Aug 15-24)

I know it takes one but feeling down about this too as this was really bad for husbands counts! He had disappointment all over his face!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ali I'm so sorry hun! Hugs! Keep us posted as to what your doc wants to do for next steps.

Undefn welcome! Man that stinks about your DH's count, he must have felt so bad. Can hey change his medication?


----------



## Undefn

Thanks for the Response! My husband has been battling different meds since getting back from his third tour of duty, so far these are the only ones effective for him with this HUGE side effect (apparently). 

I hope this month works (as does everyone else) as it so exhuasting and I am sick of the mood swings...sure the husband is too!

RE Gave some hope but not alot on the count :(. I know it only takes one...lets hope the one happens this round, of over a year trying.


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. AF hasn't officially showed, but she is definitely giving me all the symptoms. My temp dropped this morning, which means that AF is imminent. She will either be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to call my FS today and find out what they recommend for September, looks like I'll be joining you guys on the September IUI thread. :cry: :hugs: to those that are there with me, maybe September will be our month?

Yes I will be joining the September IUI thread also. Has one been started? Sorry to hear that Ali but our turn is coming soon....doing my 5th IUI sometime in the next week. Im cd8 today. I am in a slump feeling like Im just going through the motions and wasting money. I hope I am wrong. i am not sure how long I can keep this up financially and emotionally...
:hug:


----------



## Finch86

Just started September iui thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/1154655-september-iui.html#post20819923


----------



## Kismat026

alicatt said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. AF hasn't officially showed, but she is definitely giving me all the symptoms. My temp dropped this morning, which means that AF is imminent. She will either be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to call my FS today and find out what they recommend for September, looks like I'll be joining you guys on the September IUI thread. :cry: :hugs: to those that are there with me, maybe September will be our month?

Awww sorry to hear this. But let SEPTEMBER be OUR MONTH!!!!! just keep positive thoughts and everything will come together!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

JandK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. AF hasn't officially showed, but she is definitely giving me all the symptoms. My temp dropped this morning, which means that AF is imminent. She will either be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to call my FS today and find out what they recommend for September, looks like I'll be joining you guys on the September IUI thread. :cry: :hugs: to those that are there with me, maybe September will be our month?
> 
> Yes I will be joining the September IUI thread also. Has one been started? Sorry to hear that Ali but our turn is coming soon....doing my 5th IUI sometime in the next week. Im cd8 today. I am in a slump feeling like Im just going through the motions and wasting money. I hope I am wrong. i am not sure how long I can keep this up financially and emotionally...
> :hug:Click to expand...

There will be a bunch of us in the September wait!!!! I pray and hope all of us get our BFP'S!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sorry Undef-That just sucks. :(


----------



## Scrapin22

Undefn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just had an IUI done yesterday Late Morning. I am diagnosed with Low Ovarian Reserve. My husband good as Gold :) Well that was until yesterday results; all was going good with me...as at beginning thought I'd have cancelled cycle due to finding a cyst but after blood work was able to carry on, however yesterday my husband GREAT Counts Dropped dramatically from last time 36million 90% to 2.3million 40% (we believe it may have to do with the Medication he was placed on by the Veterans Admin due to his PTSD, TBI and Sleep Disorder).
> 
> I had two 14 on Left, One 10 on right and some smaller ones on left (Wed. 22, 2012) prior to trigger on Saturday at 9pm. I was on follistim this cycle 225 iu. (Aug 15-24)
> 
> I know it takes one but feeling down about this too as this was really bad for husbands counts! He had disappointment all over his face!!

I am a stalker of this site and haven't ever posted before. I really wanted to respond to you because I have been in the same boat as you and I tried to find comfort in searching the internet for success stories with similar situations. I swore that if I ever got pregnant I would post my story in hopes that it would help someone. 
We did and IUI on 7/15 and my husbands count dropped from 83 million to 3.1 million with 59% Motility. That IUI was unsucessful so we started right into another IUI on 8/14. This time my husbands count was evern worse. It was 2.8 million with 50% Motility. Both my husband and I were devistated, we felt that we were in for another doomed cycle. Low and behold we got a BFP yesterday. Keep your chin up, it can happen, I am proof.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Congrats Scrappin! That's such great news!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Scrapin22 said:


> Undefn said:
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just had an IUI done yesterday Late Morning. I am diagnosed with Low Ovarian Reserve. My husband good as Gold :) Well that was until yesterday results; all was going good with me...as at beginning thought I'd have cancelled cycle due to finding a cyst but after blood work was able to carry on, however yesterday my husband GREAT Counts Dropped dramatically from last time 36million 90% to 2.3million 40% (we believe it may have to do with the Medication he was placed on by the Veterans Admin due to his PTSD, TBI and Sleep Disorder).
> 
> I had two 14 on Left, One 10 on right and some smaller ones on left (Wed. 22, 2012) prior to trigger on Saturday at 9pm. I was on follistim this cycle 225 iu. (Aug 15-24)
> 
> I know it takes one but feeling down about this too as this was really bad for husbands counts! He had disappointment all over his face!!
> 
> I am a stalker of this site and haven't ever posted before. I really wanted to respond to you because I have been in the same boat as you and I tried to find comfort in searching the internet for success stories with similar situations. I swore that if I ever got pregnant I would post my story in hopes that it would help someone.
> We did and IUI on 7/15 and my husbands count dropped from 83 million to 3.1 million with 59% Motility. That IUI was unsucessful so we started right into another IUI on 8/14. This time my husbands count was evern worse. It was 2.8 million with 50% Motility. Both my husband and I were devistated, we felt that we were in for another doomed cycle. Low and behold we got a BFP yesterday. Keep your chin up, it can happen, I am proof.Click to expand...

Wow that is good news! I am certain my 4th IUI will fail too with a doomed morphology and a screwed up lp. I would love to be able to tell my story if it works. ;)


----------



## alicatt

AF showed up this afternoon as I expected. So I'm going to head over to the Sept thread!

See you there!

Ali


----------



## Undefn

Scrapin, 

Thanks for your reply and stopped being a "stalker" :). I generally myself just watch the boards but came across this thread. I hope that ours like yours will be a success! Congrats on your BFP, I hope you have a healthy and easy pregnancy and a wonderful healthy baby!

Our first three cycles he had GREAT counts...but because I wasn't being monitored correctly we changed clinics who is monitoring and is careful where I thought we'd get great results but than my husband gives LOW counts (after taking meds)...Fingers Crossed it works! TTC #1


Congrats again on your BFP!!

ILUVBABIES---GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Kismat026 said:


> So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?

Hi Kismat - sorry you're disappointed, it's always such an emotional roller coaster. I'm very curious as to why your doc is choosing this treatment, I've never heard of anyone taking Chlomid before your period, but I'm always interested in different things that work for people and changing up the routines. Let me know if you find out and GL to you!


----------



## KBrain3377

So ladies, I'll still check this thread but I'm going over to the September IUI one as well. After my IUI was cancelled last week (I only had two follicles, and only one of them looked to be mature, so I didn't want to waste my insurance on it) we did all we could :winkwink: naturally. I didn't even bother taking the trigger shot this time, since I ovulate on my own every month anyway and I like to be able to track my ovulation w/bbt and opks, and the trigger makes any opk results invalid. I just had a temp spike this morning, confirming the positive OPK for the last two days.
I hope to do an IUI in September, but I'll be traveling then so it will be tricky. 
GL to everyone waiting to test!!!!!


----------



## KBrain3377

Undefn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just had an IUI done yesterday Late Morning. I am diagnosed with Low Ovarian Reserve. My husband good as Gold :) Well that was until yesterday results; all was going good with me...as at beginning thought I'd have cancelled cycle due to finding a cyst but after blood work was able to carry on, however yesterday my husband GREAT Counts Dropped dramatically from last time 36million 90% to 2.3million 40% (we believe it may have to do with the Medication he was placed on by the Veterans Admin due to his PTSD, TBI and Sleep Disorder).
> 
> I had two 14 on Left, One 10 on right and some smaller ones on left (Wed. 22, 2012) prior to trigger on Saturday at 9pm. I was on follistim this cycle 225 iu. (Aug 15-24)
> 
> I know it takes one but feeling down about this too as this was really bad for husbands counts! He had disappointment all over his face!!

Hi Underfin - I have the same condition, low reserve, but all it means is that they have to be more aggressive with your treatment. In my case actually, I respond better to a slow and steady approach then the high dose of medicine, but you have to find out what works for you. Sometimes its a trial and error method, and it may take 2 or 3 IUIs to figure out how your body responds best. I know its frustrating, and expensive and you just want to do it once and be done, but hopefully it won't take you long. 
As for your hubs, tell him not to feel bad, it's a known fact that some men's counts can vary A LOT day to day. My DH's count went from 36 mill to 9 mill in a matter of a month, and then back again, so one day's numbers means nothing in the long run.


----------



## KBrain3377

alicatt said:


> AF showed up this afternoon as I expected. So I'm going to head over to the Sept thread!
> 
> See you there!
> 
> Ali

Sorry Alicatt, looks like we're both in this for the long haul :nope: So sorry for the AF but September seems like a great month to get pregnant!
See you on the Sept. thread.


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm sorry for all the ladies that have made the journey over to Sept IUI. Did we get any BFP's in August? Is anyone in the TWW with me?


----------



## Kismat026

KBrain3377 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Hi Kismat - sorry you're disappointed, it's always such an emotional roller coaster. I'm very curious as to why your doc is choosing this treatment, I've never heard of anyone taking Chlomid before your period, but I'm always interested in different things that work for people and changing up the routines. Let me know if you find out and GL to you!Click to expand...

Hi KBrain!! I've been on clomid for the last 4 cycles, started with 50mg and moved all the way to 150mg. i only ovulated 1 cycle with 1 good follie. but nothing. so this month my doc said we are going to have you take it days 17 even before a period begins. you don't need a period to ovulate. the main reason the docs want a period to happen is to make sure you are not pregnant and also to make sure your uterine lining is good. through my ultrasounds and blood work i am good for both. so we are not waiting for a period and just starting the clomid. my doc said that there are studies out there that show that with women who have PCOS taking clomid days 1-5 has better percentages of pregnancy. So i'm taking it an extra 2 days. Pretty much taking clomid earlier, so days 1-5 will hopefully give you more quantity of eggs. When you take it days 3-7 you get less eggs but the quality of 1 is better. So i'm praying hoping that this protocol works this month!!! I started it today and have few more days to go. Just happy the long weekend is coming and we are going away so a few of the days can just fly by. i know i need to enjoy my life but i just want the next cycle to start and let the ultrasounds come. but i am doing my best to enjoy just each day. 

what are you taking? how long have you been trying?


----------



## KBrain3377

Kismat026 said:


> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Hi Kismat - sorry you're disappointed, it's always such an emotional roller coaster. I'm very curious as to why your doc is choosing this treatment, I've never heard of anyone taking Chlomid before your period, but I'm always interested in different things that work for people and changing up the routines. Let me know if you find out and GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi KBrain!! I've been on clomid for the last 4 cycles, started with 50mg and moved all the way to 150mg. i only ovulated 1 cycle with 1 good follie. but nothing. so this month my doc said we are going to have you take it days 17 even before a period begins. you don't need a period to ovulate. the main reason the docs want a period to happen is to make sure you are not pregnant and also to make sure your uterine lining is good. through my ultrasounds and blood work i am good for both. so we are not waiting for a period and just starting the clomid. my doc said that there are studies out there that show that with women who have PCOS taking clomid days 1-5 has better percentages of pregnancy. So i'm taking it an extra 2 days. Pretty much taking clomid earlier, so days 1-5 will hopefully give you more quantity of eggs. When you take it days 3-7 you get less eggs but the quality of 1 is better. So i'm praying hoping that this protocol works this month!!! I started it today and have few more days to go. Just happy the long weekend is coming and we are going away so a few of the days can just fly by. i know i need to enjoy my life but i just want the next cycle to start and let the ultrasounds come. but i am doing my best to enjoy just each day.
> 
> what are you taking? how long have you been trying?Click to expand...

That makes a lot of sense - I like docs who think outside the box. We have been trying for about 2 years, on and off. I had a m/c at 6 weeks two years ago, when we first started trying I got pregnant on the first month! and since then, nothing..... I'm doing Femara and Menopur (injectible) - last month I did only the Menopur but I don't think that approach was the best for me. I seem to do the best on lower doses of medication, but my doc keeps wanting to put me on higher dosages, so it's frustrating. I read a lot of medical journals and do a lot of research, so I feel that sometimes I know better than he does what I need to be on - and he's just getting paid the big bucks :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

KBrain3377 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Hi Kismat - sorry you're disappointed, it's always such an emotional roller coaster. I'm very curious as to why your doc is choosing this treatment, I've never heard of anyone taking Chlomid before your period, but I'm always interested in different things that work for people and changing up the routines. Let me know if you find out and GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi KBrain!! I've been on clomid for the last 4 cycles, started with 50mg and moved all the way to 150mg. i only ovulated 1 cycle with 1 good follie. but nothing. so this month my doc said we are going to have you take it days 17 even before a period begins. you don't need a period to ovulate. the main reason the docs want a period to happen is to make sure you are not pregnant and also to make sure your uterine lining is good. through my ultrasounds and blood work i am good for both. so we are not waiting for a period and just starting the clomid. my doc said that there are studies out there that show that with women who have PCOS taking clomid days 1-5 has better percentages of pregnancy. So i'm taking it an extra 2 days. Pretty much taking clomid earlier, so days 1-5 will hopefully give you more quantity of eggs. When you take it days 3-7 you get less eggs but the quality of 1 is better. So i'm praying hoping that this protocol works this month!!! I started it today and have few more days to go. Just happy the long weekend is coming and we are going away so a few of the days can just fly by. i know i need to enjoy my life but i just want the next cycle to start and let the ultrasounds come. but i am doing my best to enjoy just each day.
> 
> what are you taking? how long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> That makes a lot of sense - I like docs who think outside the box. We have been trying for about 2 years, on and off. I had a m/c at 6 weeks two years ago, when we first started trying I got pregnant on the first month! and since then, nothing..... I'm doing Femara and Menopur (injectible) - last month I did only the Menopur but I don't think that approach was the best for me. I seem to do the best on lower doses of medication, but my doc keeps wanting to put me on higher dosages, so it's frustrating. I read a lot of medical journals and do a lot of research, so I feel that sometimes I know better than he does what I need to be on - and he's just getting paid the big bucks :haha:Click to expand...

I agree with you! I've been through this crap for a total of 11 years... With all my knowledge, I know my body ten times more than the doctor does. And I'm constantly paying for them to be wrong.. So sick of it!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsWoo

Well ladies looks like I am off to the September thread also (althought i may have to wait for october). After spotting every day since 6dpiui, a very faint +ve on 7dpiui, my AF has arrived in full flow this morning :-( great timing for the end of my 2ww today. I still took a test but as expected got a :bfn:

I now need to make 'that' phonecall to the hospital to tell them my news and see what the plan is for next month.

Here's lots of good luck for those lucky enough to get a september cycle. Fingers crossed for some positives.


----------



## Kismat026

KBrain3377 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBrain3377 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So i am officially out this month. went in for my ultrasound this morning and nothing largest follie i had was 12mm. ughhhh soooo frustrating. but onto the next cycle. my doc is chaning up the meds this time. i'm going to start taking the clomid tomorrow, well before my period for days 1-7 and then the estradiol from 8-12. has anyone heard this before?
> 
> Hi Kismat - sorry you're disappointed, it's always such an emotional roller coaster. I'm very curious as to why your doc is choosing this treatment, I've never heard of anyone taking Chlomid before your period, but I'm always interested in different things that work for people and changing up the routines. Let me know if you find out and GL to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi KBrain!! I've been on clomid for the last 4 cycles, started with 50mg and moved all the way to 150mg. i only ovulated 1 cycle with 1 good follie. but nothing. so this month my doc said we are going to have you take it days 17 even before a period begins. you don't need a period to ovulate. the main reason the docs want a period to happen is to make sure you are not pregnant and also to make sure your uterine lining is good. through my ultrasounds and blood work i am good for both. so we are not waiting for a period and just starting the clomid. my doc said that there are studies out there that show that with women who have PCOS taking clomid days 1-5 has better percentages of pregnancy. So i'm taking it an extra 2 days. Pretty much taking clomid earlier, so days 1-5 will hopefully give you more quantity of eggs. When you take it days 3-7 you get less eggs but the quality of 1 is better. So i'm praying hoping that this protocol works this month!!! I started it today and have few more days to go. Just happy the long weekend is coming and we are going away so a few of the days can just fly by. i know i need to enjoy my life but i just want the next cycle to start and let the ultrasounds come. but i am doing my best to enjoy just each day.
> 
> what are you taking? how long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> That makes a lot of sense - I like docs who think outside the box. We have been trying for about 2 years, on and off. I had a m/c at 6 weeks two years ago, when we first started trying I got pregnant on the first month! and since then, nothing..... I'm doing Femara and Menopur (injectible) - last month I did only the Menopur but I don't think that approach was the best for me. I seem to do the best on lower doses of medication, but my doc keeps wanting to put me on higher dosages, so it's frustrating. I read a lot of medical journals and do a lot of research, so I feel that sometimes I know better than he does what I need to be on - and he's just getting paid the big bucks :haha:Click to expand...

Hey so you are on injectables. I haven't tried those yet, just the clomid so far. i'm praying that it just takes and i don't have to move onto injectibles. but we will get our babies one of these months, i can feel it!! I totally understand about knowing your body better than the doc. you know it best!! let's pray for Sept!!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies anyone still here?

Had my blood work today and BFN :( 16dpiui /17dpo and still no AF. Temp went up this morning too so I have no idea...

Where is the September thread all you ladies went to? I can't find it for some reason. 

Doc is starting me on Letizol (Femera). Has anyone taken this?


----------



## JandK

its just called September IUI


----------



## mrsjennyg

Thanks I'll see if I can find it :)


----------

